# LG HU85L 4K Ultra Short Throw Projector Announced



## JRock3x8

Is there a spec sheet on this yet? Conspicuous absence of HDR in the news release. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeQuack

Is it going to have the typical bad geometry image that other short throws exhibit?


----------



## bix26

LeQuack said:


> Is it going to have the typical bad geometry image that other short throws exhibit?




From my reading and personal experience, very few people on this forum who have setup a UST with a proper screen have had issues with geometry. I’ve been following pretty much every UST thread for well over a year now. Also I have an inexpensive 1080p UST and have no issues either. It is true you have to have a perfectly flat screen or wall which is rarely the case unless you buy a screen specifically for a UST projector.


----------



## JRock3x8

Bix which one do you have?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bix26

JRock3x8 said:


> Bix which one do you have?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




ViewSonic PX800HD. I moved to a new apartment and decided to buy it so I don’t have cables hanging on the ceiling.


----------



## JRock3x8

bix26 said:


> ViewSonic PX800HD. I moved to a new apartment and decided to buy it so I don’t have cables hanging on the ceiling.




How is $1200 Low Cost?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bix26

JRock3x8 said:


> How is $1200 Low Cost?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




I picked up a refurbished one direct from ViewSonic’s Amazon store. For 25% less. Low cost relative to other ultra short throws.


----------



## Buddylee123

1200 is a lot of money but not when talking about projectors and especially UST projectors 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRock3x8

bix26 said:


> I picked up a refurbished one direct from ViewSonic’s Amazon store. For 25% less. Low cost relative to other ultra short throws.




Ok that sounds more reasonable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stumlad

I know they haven't released the specs so no one can give a definitive answer. But for those are are familiar with ultra short-throws.... is this expected to be a true 4K or e-shift? Are these things DLP, LCD? What kind of contrast can one expect from something like this. Any idea if these will be competitive with Sony or JVC offerings... ?


----------



## bix26

stumlad said:


> I know they haven't released the specs so no one can give a definitive answer. But for those are are familiar with ultra short-throws.... is this expected to be a true 4K or e-shift? Are these things DLP, LCD? What kind of contrast can one expect from something like this. Any idea if these will be competitive with Sony or JVC offerings... ?




It will be “true 4k”, a term coined by Texas Instruments for DLP projectors that shift pixels 4x per frame to create a 4k image on the screen. This is nearly indistinguishable from native 4k in terms of resolution. “e-shift” is a term coined by JVC, it can only shift twice per frame to create a 2k image. This is still noticeably higher resolution than 1080p and noticeably less than 4k.

As far as contrast, it will almost certainly have substantially lower contrast than JVC and Sony. However UST projectors can be paired with UST specific screens that can enhance the contrast in ambient light. If you are setting this up in a living room with a proper UST screen it will likely have a much better picture than a JVC or Sony projector in the same environment. 

So it’s not really fair to compare this with JVC or Sony. Those are designed for a home cinema where the LG is designed to replicate a very large tv.


----------



## bpassman

bix26 said:


> Thanks to user @mnb posting this link on another thread. I thought I’d share, so others like me waiting to upgrade their UST to 4K might see this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lgnewsroom.com/2018/12/n...ra-short-throw-technology-debuts-at-ces-2019/


I think this will replace my JVC RS500, I'm looking forward to UST getting better!


----------



## audioperfecto

Perhaps someone with the gen1 version of this answer - is this short throw projector box wall mountable ?


----------



## d3193

When i hear of single chip DLP I assume there will be the rainbow effect (which drives me crazy). Does laser illumination minimize (eliminate) rainbows?


----------



## bix26

d3193 said:


> When i hear of single chip DLP I assume there will be the rainbow effect (which drives me crazy). Does laser illumination minimize (eliminate) rainbows?




So far laser based single chip dlp projectors have been a little more prone to RE. I am guessing this is due to having a phosphor wheel in addition to the colorwheel.


----------



## Dave-T

JRock3x8 said:


> How is $1200 Low Cost?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


$1200 is chump change compared to what the Sony short throw cost which is $25,000.


----------



## JRock3x8

$1200 is NOT low cost 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bix26

JRock3x8 said:


> $1200 is NOT low cost
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




You should consider context. A house that’s $100,000 would be considered low cost or affordable by most people, yet $100,000 is still a lot of money to most people.


----------



## pottscb

JRock3x8 said:


> $1200 is NOT low cost
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$1200 is almost bottom of the barrel for UST pjs...this is where they start. Most are in the $3-5K range and some are $25K. Its about time someone came out with a 4K UST laser...shame on Optoma, BenQ, Viewsonic for letting an outsider show them up...bravo to LG. (seriously hope it has functional laser dimming). I don't think HDR is spec'd for projector HT use...I guess they could say its HDR but it wouldn't really be truthful. It's also less meaningful now that players like the Panasonic UB820 can tone map so well...makes my 5 y.o. JVC 4910 "HDR compatible" (with a Fury). I seriously hope it puts out >2000 lumens calibrated, that will be marvelous for daytime use (and helpful to drive lenticular ALR-UST screens).


----------



## sage11x

Thanks for sharing this, Mark, but I have a bone to pick with this post... 


A 100" 16:9 screen is roughly 40% more screen area than an 85" 16:9 screen. And 100" is about the smallest screen size I see in the projector forum these days. Most projector owners are targeting 120" or larger screens-- massive screens of 140-160" are not uncommon especially now that bright 4K projectors have become (very) affordable. A 120" 16:9 screen is literally TWICE the size of an 85" flat panel. 


The reason I'm pointing this out is I don't think front projection is "retreating" as you say. And I say this with the full admission that I am a VERY BIASED fan of front projection  -- but my anecdotal experience is front projection is more popular than ever! Prices are falling, 4K projection is now fully mainstream, bulb life has tripled and competition is fiercer than ever. I'm seeing a lot of threads and PMs from novices who have never owned a projector before and are intrigued by the idea of adding a truly BIG screen to their home.


----------



## klimo

With the price of 80" tvs dropping drastically, I'm seeing less and less the need for the UST for living rooms.

I gotta guess that the need for 100" + screens in living rooms is not a huge market. Obviously, here on AVS, that market is different, but I certainly don't have a spot for a 100" screen in my living room. 

If 1200$ isn't low cost for a 90" + 4k projector, I'm not sure what is? There is nothing in the 80" range for 500$. or close to it for that matter.


----------



## bix26

klimo said:


> With the price of 80" tvs dropping drastically, I'm seeing less and less the need for the UST for living rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta guess that the need for 100" + screens in living rooms is not a huge market. Obviously, here on AVS, that market is different, but I certainly don't have a spot for a 100" screen in my living room.
> 
> 
> 
> If 1200$ isn't low cost for a 90" + 4k projector, I'm not sure what is? There is nothing in the 80" range for 500$. or close to it for that matter.




Just too be fair $1,200 is the entry point for a 1080p UST projector. To be honest I feel that’s a hefty premium over a standard 1080p projectors with similar quality that can be found for less than $700. If you need a UST then $1,200 is still the most affordable. 4k UST projectors imo, should cost about the same as a top of the line 85” tv. This would be a fair trade off of size vs quality. I’m guessing that’s exactly how much this LG will cost, just under $3,000 about the same price as their large oled tv’s and about the price of their uh80ka.


----------



## pottscb

bix26 said:


> Just too be fair $1,200 is the entry point for a 1080p UST projector. To be honest I feel that’s a hefty premium over a standard 1080p projectors with similar quality that can be found for less than $700. If you need a UST then $1,200 is still the most affordable. 4k UST projectors imo, should cost about the same as a top of the line 85” tv. This would be a fair trade off of size vs quality. I’m guessing that’s exactly how much this LG will cost, just under $3,000 about the same price as their large oled tv’s and about the price of their uh80ka.


I seriously hope you are right about the price. My fear is that the laser light source will make this MSRP $3K or more as there isn't currently anything in the US below that (and nothing UST-laser-4K)...as this will kind of be the second of its kind to market they could charge this and people would buy it. I think Sony's UST at $25K is the only other one...LG doesn't strike me as the money-grabbing type but at least this will motivate Optoma, BenQ, Epson, Viewsonic, Dell, etc. to stop messing around and get serious about 4K, UST-laser (and getting competitive on pricing).


----------



## the7mcs

Dave-T said:


> $1200 is chump change compared to what the Sony short throw cost which is $25,000.


Is the $1200 the price of the projector or just the screen that the other dude was talking about?


----------



## Dave-T

the7mcs said:


> Is the $1200 the price of the projector or just the screen that the other dude was talking about?


I am pretty sure he was talking about a $1200.00 projector. The screen that Sony recommendsI was told for their short throw is a Screen Innovations Zero Edge made for short throws which is $3000 I think. So regardless if the OP was talking about a screen for $1200 still chump change.

here is the projector theOP is talking about it is selling for $1391.96 so he got a deal on it for $1200
https://parkway.digital/viewsonic-788441.html


----------



## dugbug

Is 2500 lumens enough for an ambient lit room and a grey screen?


----------



## cubsfan

anybody going to CES that can give everyone a report on this projector ?


----------



## oni222

If this puppy is true 4K and uses HDMI 2.1 then I am one happy camper.
I currently use XIAOMI UST laser projector and I love but I would rather go with a real 4K projector and the gamer in me would appreciate the HDMI 2.1 variable sync rate features for future consoles.


----------



## cubsfan

first report ; 



https://www.digitaltrends.com/home-...ra-short-throw-dual-laser-projector-ces-2019/


----------



## bix26

cubsfan said:


> first report ;
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.digitaltrends.com/home-...ra-short-throw-dual-laser-projector-ces-2019/




The colors looked way off as always for LG projectors. Hopefully for $3,000 they put some real color management settings in, or at least one mode that is close to rec709 or dci-p3. The throw range is really good though. That screen was 120” and the projector looked almost right up to the wall.


----------



## oni222

cubsfan said:


> first report ;
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.digitaltrends.com/home-...ra-short-throw-dual-laser-projector-ces-2019/


Two lasers used for Red and Blue but no information how Green is made....
We need more info on this puppy.


----------



## Spewdom

cubsfan said:


> first report ;
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.digitaltrends.com/home-...ra-short-throw-dual-laser-projector-ces-2019/


Hopefully those poor black levels in the video look worse than they actually are due to the camera's exposure. That would be a letdown.


----------



## oni222

Spewdom said:


> Hopefully those poor black levels in the video look worse than they actually are due to the camera's exposure. That would be a letdown.


My thoughts exactly but considering it is 2500 lumens in a bright room, I am willing to excuse them. My Xiaomi UST Laser projector is 2500 lumens and it performs the same in a bright room.


----------



## Mikkle

Another quick take here, confirms HDR10 support, shows off the back of the unit, and a few more details:


----------



## tambur123

I’m really excited about this one. I hope for a 0.66 chip, decent contrast and a price under 5k euro.


----------



## Snoek1979

tambur123 said:


> I’m really excited about this one. I hope for a 0.66 chip, decent contrast and a price under 5k euro.


I hope to..otherwise we have a New opponent Optoma P1 3000 lumen


----------



## bix26

I found another video of this projector. The colors look a lot more accurate in this video. I’m not sure if the other videos have too much compression, this video is a little reassuring.


----------



## tambur123

Given the fact that LG is very quiet about this one, I assume that the specs are not yet finalized and what has been shown is a preproduction unit. Hopefully will see something at CEDIA along with the 4k successor of Epson LS100.


----------



## Dbruce13

JRock3x8 said:


> Ok that sounds more reasonable
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$1,200 is nothing in terms of projectors. This particular LG will probably be in the $6K - $8K range. Considering you cant buy any 4K TV on the market over 88" for under $10K


----------



## juic-E-juice

Dbruce13 said:


> $1,200 is nothing in terms of projectors. This particular LG will probably be in the $6K - $8K range. Considering you cant buy any 4K TV on the market over 88" for under $10K




Why would they price it so high when the Optoma P1 will soon arrive a tick below 3 grand? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave-T

juic-E-juice said:


> Why would they price it so high when the Optoma P1 will soon arrive a tick below 3 grand?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


because it is LG and they believe they are a premium brand name that demands more money. Do I agree with that no but others may disagree.


----------



## tenthplanet

juic-E-juice said:


> Why would they price it so high when the Optoma P1 will soon arrive a tick below 3 grand?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What did Optoma do to hit that price point ? Another apples and oranges comparison.


----------



## gadgtfreek

bix26 said:


> It will be “true 4k”, a term coined by Texas Instruments for DLP projectors that shift pixels 4x per frame to create a 4k image on the screen. This is nearly indistinguishable from native 4k in terms of resolution. “e-shift” is a term coined by JVC, it can only shift twice per frame to create a 2k image. This is still noticeably higher resolution than 1080p and noticeably less than 4k.
> 
> As far as contrast, it will almost certainly have substantially lower contrast than JVC and Sony. However UST projectors can be paired with UST specific screens that can enhance the contrast in ambient light. If you are setting this up in a living room with a proper UST screen it will likely have a much better picture than a JVC or Sony projector in the same environment.
> 
> So it’s not really fair to compare this with JVC or Sony. Those are designed for a home cinema where the LG is designed to replicate a very large tv.


Thanks for the input. The UST projectors caught my eye last year, and this one really has my attention.


----------



## Buddylee123

I’m really glad to see some movement in the UST projector category. If I didn’t have my dedicated room I would definitely look at putting something like this in my living room, and if I ever move I might just do this instead of a dedicated room.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gadgtfreek

tenthplanet said:


> What did Optoma do to hit that price point ? Another apples and oranges comparison.


Since this would be my primary device with heavy usage, not sure a laser is the best way for me to go, but I am a projector newbie.

This post in the Optoma thread shows they are using the same chip.

https://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-d...ptoma-p1-4k-laser-ust-ces-2.html#post57425644


----------



## Buddylee123

gadgtfreek said:


> Since this would be my primary device with heavy usage, not sure a laser is the best way for me to go, but I am a projector newbie.
> 
> 
> 
> This post in the Optoma thread shows they are using the same chip.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-d...ptoma-p1-4k-laser-ust-ces-2.html#post57425644




Laser is the way you want to go. Most are rated for 20,000 hours but not sure on this one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tambur123

gadgtfreek said:


> Since this would be my primary device with heavy usage, not sure a laser is the best way for me to go, but I am a projector newbie.
> 
> This post in the Optoma thread shows they are using the same chip.
> 
> https://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-d...ptoma-p1-4k-laser-ust-ces-2.html#post57425644


If it’s the same chip, then I don’t see why somebody would chose this over Optoma. I still hope that information is not true.


----------



## bix26

tambur123 said:


> If it’s the same chip, then I don’t see why somebody would chose this over Optoma. I still hope that information is not true.




The LG has a duel laser light engine. This will likely give it higher brightness and potential for more accurate color. Also LG has a more proven smart tv platform and a tv tuner for chord cutters. The LG also looks better and has a slightly shorter throw ratio I believe it’s .19:1 vs Optoma’s .25:1.
The Optoma has 3D and hopefully lower input lag. LG historically has had atrocious input lag in its projectors.


----------



## gadgtfreek

Does the current Lg UST have pro cal controls?


----------



## Troy LaMont

I don't know who's brilliant idea it was to setup that extra stupid a$$ down shooting projector, RIGHT next to a UST demo, but they need to be flogged with a soggy celery stick! Stupidest setup ever!!

Anywho, it definitely seems like they are not using an ALR screen with this demo, could be just a black painted board BUT colors and contrast look much better than the other demos, given the circumstances.

Thoughts?


----------



## bix26

gadgtfreek said:


> Does the current Lg UST have pro cal controls?




The LG HU80K has most but not all picture adjustments necessary for calibration. The HU85L will likely be the same. If you read this review below it should give you a good idea of what to expect from the HU85L.

http://www.passionhomecinema.fr/blo...est-lg-cinebeam-laser-4k-hu80k-lavis-de-greg/


----------



## Troy LaMont




----------



## bix26

Troy LaMont said:


> Even better representation
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who's brilliant idea it was to setup that extra stupid a$$ down shooting projector, RIGHT next to a UST demo, but they need to be flogged with a soggy celery stick! Stupidest setup ever!!
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho, it definitely seems like they are not using an ALR screen with this demo, could be just a black painted board BUT colors and contrast look much better than the other demos, given the circumstances.
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?




I noticed that pj also, I agree it is defiantly self defeating. I also think the contrast looks very good considering the poor setup. The motion handling looks pretty good too, not overly aggressive.


----------



## Troy LaMont

Keep in mind that all of these videos are capturing the projector displaying HDR content so dependent on the recording device and YouTube compression the colors are going to come across "off"....with that said, color is still looking great and I'm sure the dual laser will perform admirably.

I can't wait to see what percentage of DCI P3 this PJ covers.


----------



## Wayne9000

Troy LaMont said:


> Keep in mind that all of these videos are capturing the projector displaying HDR content so dependent on the recording device and YouTube compression the colors are going to come across "off"....with that said, color is still looking great and I'm sure the dual laser will perform admirably.
> 
> I can't wait to see what percentage of DCI P3 this PJ covers.


I saw this at CES and was pretty impressed with the technology. I'm no video expect and was wondering if true video enthusiests see this as better than an OLED display


----------



## Troy LaMont

wloeb said:


> I saw this at CES and was pretty impressed with the technology. I'm no video expect and was wondering if true video enthusiests see this as better than an OLED display


Definitely not better, it's a more immersive experience for sure, but the representation of black on OLED panels is the bees knees for setting up good contrast and color reproduction. The ultimate display would have OLED blacks but scalable to projector sized screens. Samsung's Micro LED panels might be the cure for that but at a cost. Maybe in 5 years when the price comes down, we can start seeing large screen sizes with OLED like blacks.


----------



## SanDiegoGuy

Troy LaMont said:


> Even better representation
> 
> I don't know who's brilliant idea it was to setup that extra stupid a$$ down shooting projector, RIGHT next to a UST demo, but they need to be flogged with a soggy celery stick! Stupidest setup ever!!


What is worse is that after all that engineering that goes into creating this projector, some brilliant mind decided to paint the projector in WHITE color so that you can be distracted by the whiteness while watching a movie in a darken room.

Projectors should always be painted black or at least dark gray. This is not an iphone so do not try to make it look cute and pretty.


----------



## Troy LaMont

SanDiegoGuy said:


> What is worse is that after all that engineering that goes into creating this projector, some brilliant mind decided to paint the projector in WHITE color so that you can be distracted by the whiteness while watching a movie in a darken room.
> 
> Projectors should always be painted black or at least dark gray. This is not an iphone so do not try to make it look cute and pretty.


🤣😂

Too funny.

I would venture to say that the majority of entry level to mid-range PJs are actually white although most are hung out of sight. USTs are now the hot ticket item so just maybe they actually are trying to draw in that crowd that adores the iPhone and all things Apple! Not that I blame them, it's a great market segment to go after because they do like their toys!


----------



## Troy LaMont

LGs product page is up, no additional details outside of what we already know as it says "coming soon".

Check it out here.


----------



## bix26

I’m really hoping this is good. The 0.19:1 throw ratio is really nice. My current projector is 0.23:1 and not an inch of vertical space to spare with my 120” screen. Also I have to have my credenza an entire foot away from my wall. I hope it has 3D but I doubt it will considering the HU80K doesn’t. So strange, it would cost little considering the use of a .47 dmd.


----------



## frisbeeaddict

bix26 said:


> I’m really hoping this is good. The 0.19:1 throw ratio is really nice. My current projector is 0.23:1 and not an inch of vertical space to spare with my 120” screen. Also I have to have my credenza an entire foot away from my wall. I hope it has 3D but I doubt it will considering the HU80K doesn’t. So strange, it would cost little considering the use of a .47 dmd.


Is this simply an appotronics projector boxed up by LG?


----------



## Troy LaMont

frisbeeaddict said:


> Is this simply an appotronics projector boxed up by LG?


And if it is? That's how a majority of business is done, you go to a company who provides OEM equipment, you tweak it, perfect it and put your own company logo on it. Happens in just about every industry out there from cars, to TVs, projectors, monitors, cell phones, etc.

Not a concern of mine if it can deliver the goods and not that Appotronics has a bad name or anything, tons of front running companies use their tech.


----------



## frisbeeaddict

Would like to know if one can buy from appotronics directly, though the way you worded your response it sounds like they don't sell directly to consumers. I'm new to this tech having never owned a projector and want to make an informed decision out of the gate so we have something we can use for awhile. I was ready to purchase jmgo u1 directly from China, though since reading this thread and others it makes sense to wait for this unit or something equal so one has warranty and support etc.


----------



## bix26

frisbeeaddict said:


> Would like to know if one can buy from appotronics directly, though the way you worded your response it sounds like they don't sell directly to consumers. I'm new to this tech having never owned a projector and want to make an informed decision out of the gate so we have something we can use for awhile. I was ready to purchase jmgo u1 directly from China, though since reading this thread and others it makes sense to wait for this unit or something equal so one has warranty and support etc.




No they sell only the internal components to manufacturers. The manufacturers make their own housing and user interface.


----------



## gadgtfreek

Kinda like how LGD sells OLED panels to OLED display manufacturers, including LGE.


----------



## frisbeeaddict

Understood, thank you for clarification!!

bix26, how do you like the PX800HD thus far? Would you suggest that as a good first purchase UST (to get my wife to buy in) before buying this new HU85L etc?

Thanks again,


----------



## bix26

frisbeeaddict said:


> Understood, thank you for clarification!!
> 
> 
> 
> bix26, how do you like the PX800HD thus far? Would you suggest that as a good first purchase UST (to get my wife to buy in) before buying this new HU85L etc?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again,




I really like it. I had the BenQ HT1075 prior. The contrast is slightly better than the HT1075. Everything else seems nearly identical (which is a good thing). I have a 120” Silver Ticket screen in my living room. It does really well in moderate ambient light. The screeen isn’t perfectly flat so there are some distortions. These distortions are a lot less bothersome than the wires I used to have hanging from the ceiling. Considering how soon Optoma, LG, ViewSonic, Xiaomi, Vava and possibly others will have 4k UST projectors available I would wait. I got mine refurbished and wouldn’t have paid msrp. At the time the Xiaomi 1080p was much more expensive, now the price is much closer to my PX800HD and is sold through WallMart. If you need a projector now that would be my suggestion.


----------



## Troy LaMont

bix26 said:


> *The screeen isn’t perfectly flat so there are some distortions.*


Is it a DIY painted screen or regular screen material? I've never heard anyone have that issue before...it would probably drive me crazy! LOL


----------



## bix26

Troy LaMont said:


> Is it a DIY painted screen or regular screen material? I've never heard anyone have that issue before...it would probably drive me crazy! LOL




It’s a Silver Ticket screen with a large velvet border. It’s tensioning system leaves the corners a bit recessed. Also the top portion of the frame bows out in the middle by about an 1/8th of an inch. It’s a great screen and these issues weren’t noticeable when I used it with a standard throw projector. It’s really not that bad unless your looking at a test pattern. I’m pretty sure their thin bezel screen is probably much flatter.


----------



## Troy LaMont

bix26 said:


> It’s a Silver Ticket screen with a large velvet border. It’s tensioning system leaves the corners a bit recessed. Also the top portion of the frame bows out in the middle by about an 1/8th of an inch. It’s a great screen and these issues weren’t noticeable when I used it with a standard throw projector. It’s really not that bad unless your looking at a test pattern. I’m pretty sure their thin bezel screen is probably much flatter.


Sounds painful! LOL But I'm sure whichever UST PJ you opt for a new screen is a part of the budget as well?


----------



## bix26

Troy LaMont said:


> Sounds painful! LOL But I'm sure whichever UST PJ you opt for a new screen is a part of the budget as well?




Yeah, that’s my dilemma. I really like the aesthetic and convenience of having a UST setup. But if the BenQ HT3550 ends up being better than all these 4k UST’s then it will be really hard to justify the extra cost of a new projector and screen. If I’m going to spend 3 or 4 times the price the picture needs to be at least as good if not better.


----------



## niveknow

*larger 120?*

I know it's all speculation since no one has placed hands on this new projector, but any opinions on getting it above 120 inches? The last gen marketed up to 150 yet this one doesn't seem to take a similar campaign. I would speculate that it may be able to go bigger at the cost of some lumens thus the marketing department prioritized the lumen # game over size. 

Anyone have another perspective? I'm looking to go 135 which is approx 10ish % over the advertised thus okay with 10ish % less lumen if that's the cost. Thoughts?


----------



## bix26

niveknow said:


> I know it's all speculation since no one has placed hands on this new projector, but any opinions on getting it above 120 inches? The last gen marketed up to 150 yet this one doesn't seem to take a similar campaign. I would speculate that it may be able to go bigger at the cost of some lumens thus the marketing department prioritized the lumen # game over size.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have another perspective? I'm looking to go 135 which is approx 10ish % over the advertised thus okay with 10ish % less lumen if that's the cost. Thoughts?




The focus range is probably pretty conservative, I still wouldn’t risk it unless your willing to go with a smaller screen. I’m pretty sure a reviewer will test this once it comes out. With a shorter .19:1 ratio you should be able to keep it pretty close to the wall for a 135” screen. That’s a good thing, because the larger the screen the lower and further you have to place the projector. My current projector is a .23:1 ratio and needs to be about 2’ plus from the wall with my 120” screen right at the top of my ceiling.


----------



## davidahn

*Style*



SanDiegoGuy said:


> What is worse is that after all that engineering that goes into creating this projector, some brilliant mind decided to paint the projector in WHITE color so that you can be distracted by the whiteness while watching a movie in a darken room.


If you have a blacked out dedicated theater, this isn't for you. It's clearly meant for a living room, and many (especially with modern style homes) have white TV stands. One of mine is white, the other is a dark smoke glass. Set a black PJ on a white TV stand... distracting?


----------



## davidahn

niveknow said:


> I know it's all speculation since no one has placed hands on this new projector, but any opinions on getting it above 120 inches? The last gen marketed up to 150 yet this one doesn't seem to take a similar campaign. I would speculate that it may be able to go bigger at the cost of some lumens thus the marketing department prioritized the lumen # game over size.
> 
> Anyone have another perspective? I'm looking to go 135 which is approx 10ish % over the advertised thus okay with 10ish % less lumen if that's the cost. Thoughts?


I think USTs are marketed at the casual living room viewer who wants a theater experience from time to time, probably people in condos/apts. If so, they want a compromise between size and brightness. You can get a much bigger screen with a dark room, but would look terrible during the daytime.

One solution would be to have a large screen that can be easily masked down to a smaller screen for daytime viewing, you just have to flip the mask in place and scoot the PJ.


----------



## bix26

davidahn said:


> If you have a blacked out dedicated theater, this isn't for you. It's clearly meant for a living room, and many (especially with modern style homes) have white TV stands. One of mine is white, the other is a dark smoke glass. Set a black PJ on a white TV stand... distracting?




Exactly, this will look great on my white credenza. [emoji41]. If for some reason someone wanted to put this in a dedicated theater (Don’t know why someone would) they could always hide it in a DIY cabinet.


----------



## bull81

bix26 said:


> Exactly, this will look great on my white credenza. [emoji41]. If for some reason someone wanted to put this in a dedicated theater (Don’t know why someone would) they could always hide it in a DIY cabinet.


Not to mention that you can put it on a ceiling and then it's also perfect it's white.


----------



## dbpaddler

bull81 said:


> Not to mention that you can put it on a ceiling and then it's also perfect it's white.


That's what I was thinking. My jvc is a big black sofa cushion pushing against my rear window hanging from the ceiling. This would mount right in front of the screen and I could run the wires in the wa behind the screen.

I know people talk about this on their stand, but then where are people putting their center channel? [emoji848] My Monitor Audio Gold is pretty big. Not fitting it on a shelf lower. It'd also need an extreme angle and would possibly be blocked by the coffee table. 


Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mbroadus

Anyone know the size of the projector? Curious whether I could place it on top of my center channel speaker?


----------



## Troy LaMont

mbroadus said:


> Anyone know the size of the projector? Curious whether I could place it on top of my center channel speaker?


Detailed specs haven't been released yet, but it's definitely got some size to it on the width. Take a look at the videos, you get a good idea from some everyday items in the scene. You could possibly put it on top of a center channel but I probably wouldn't attempt it if it were me. You could actually put the center channel in front of the projector since it'll be close to the wall (7.1" for maximum 120" image size).


----------



## R.T. Barshaw

I had the LG PF100U. It was rated at 100" and I was able to get it up to about 147" without any distortion or loss of PQ. I'm sure it would have gone bigger but I ran out of room on my wall.



niveknow said:


> I know it's all speculation since no one has placed hands on this new projector, but any opinions on getting it above 120 inches? The last gen marketed up to 150 yet this one doesn't seem to take a similar campaign. I would speculate that it may be able to go bigger at the cost of some lumens thus the marketing department prioritized the lumen # game over size.
> 
> Anyone have another perspective? I'm looking to go 135 which is approx 10ish % over the advertised thus okay with 10ish % less lumen if that's the cost. Thoughts?


----------



## niveknow

Troy LaMont said:


> Detailed specs haven't been released yet, but it's definitely got some size to it on the width. Take a look at the videos, you get a good idea from some everyday items in the scene. You could possibly put it on top of a center channel but I probably wouldn't attempt it if it were me. You could actually put the center channel in front of the projector since it'll be close to the wall (7.1" for maximum 120" image size).


I looked everywhere for physical measurements myself. Already thinking about the console cabinet design and also can't decide on where this would go relative to the center speaker. On top of speaker, speaker in front of project, ... I was even thinking about putting it inside a sliding drawer to keep it out of site when not in use. No many unknowns. =)


(but still waiting to see the comparison with the P1) ..even more unknowns. Grrrrr.


----------



## dbpaddler

Could always ceiling mount it. Would be easy to drop power and hdmi behind the wall behind the screen for a clean install. Uncomplicates center channel placement. 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mbroadus

Troy LaMont said:


> Detailed specs haven't been released yet, but it's definitely got some size to it on the width. Take a look at the videos, you get a good idea from some everyday items in the scene. You could possibly put it on top of a center channel but I probably wouldn't attempt it if it were me. You could actually put the center channel in front of the projector since it'll be close to the wall (7.1" for maximum 120" image size).



Yea, I was thinking I could put the center channel in front of the projector which means that the projector would have to be 10 inches or less when you figure in that my cabinet is 22 inches long. The projector needs at least 2 inches for cables/throw and center channel is 10 inches long. Would probably build some kind of simple stand that would go over the center for projector to sit on.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## avianz

I noticed an LG retailer has leaked the spec sheet with all the details:

If you google HU85LA its posted by Value Electronics.. someone with more posts than me could post the link, I can't yet 

So it should be coming out for real any time now.


----------



## usc1995

Like this.... https://www.*********************/uploads/HU85LA_Spec_Sheet.pdf


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## usc1995

Not sure why it didn't work but it should be https://www.*********************/uploads/HU85LA_Spec_Sheet.pdf


----------



## usc1995

Ok so AVSF doesn't like the link. Try https://www.value electronics.com/ uploads/HU85LA_Spec_Sheet.pdf but with no spaces...


----------



## bix26

avianz said:


> I noticed an LG retailer has leaked the spec sheet with all the details:
> 
> 
> 
> If you google HU85LA its posted by Value Electronics.. someone with more posts than me could post the link, I can't yet
> 
> 
> 
> So it should be coming out for real any time now.




I couldn’t figure out how to upload the pdf as it can’t be saved in my camera roll. So I took a screen shot. Thanks for sharing, I agree it’s a good sign we’ll see it for sale soon. Sadly no mention of 3D [emoji22]


----------



## Troy LaMont

One of the most fantastic "little" features for me is display and charging via USB-C! All of my PC and phone components will love this machine as it's just a straight connection! #lovetech ❤


----------



## dbpaddler

bix26 said:


> I couldn’t figure out how to upload the pdf as it can’t be saved in my camera roll. So I took a screen shot. Thanks for sharing, I agree it’s a good sign we’ll see it for sale soon. Sadly no mention of 3D [emoji22]


Here's the pdf. Or maybe not. On tapatalk it looks broken.
View attachment HU85LA_Spec_Sheet.pdf


Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bix26

dbpaddler said:


> Here's the pdf. Or maybe not. On tapatalk it looks broken.
> View attachment 2529704
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk




It worked, thank you


----------



## dbpaddler

bix26 said:


> It worked, thank you


Cool. Welcome. The pic looked hard to read. 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## audioperfecto

Looks like the HU85L doesn't do picture inversion. That's a pity because it would be low hanging fruit to enable in firmware and rivals like Xiaomi offer it. Fixing this on a ceiling in a limited sized room would be pretty neat.


----------



## bix26

audioperfecto said:


> Looks like the HU85L doesn't do picture inversion. That's a pity because it would be low hanging fruit to enable in firmware and rivals like Xiaomi offer it. Fixing this on a ceiling in a limited sized room would be pretty neat.




Same for 3D. Literally about an afternoon for one engineer and potentially dozens of customers they might lose. Companies are just unbelievably dumb and/or lazy sometimes.


----------



## oni222

Since I plan to run this projector at 150" what really concerns me is the lumens. 
It is rated for 2500 Lumens at a max of 120" so going to 150" means even less brightness. Unless I am missing something....

Not to mention the spec sheet says nothing about what HDMI version it is using.


----------



## Dssquared

*Height of UST projectors*

This will be my first foray into projectors, more specifically UST projectors. I am looking at the Optoma P1 or this LG that is coming out in mid 2019. I currently have a large Aperion Audio Verus II center channel in an audio cabinet that I want to down size (cabinet not speaker). I am thinking of having a table made that would seat the center channel on the lower shelf maybe a foot or so off the floor and on the the top shelf the UST projector, probably sitting on a Sorbathane mat. My question is this: What is the general height of the UST projector recommended at? The screen size will be 120 inches and based on the data I'm looking at, probably 7 inches from the wall. But what I can't find is how far below the screen must the projector sit? This obviously will help me design the table I will be sitting it on.
I did some searching on here and didn't find a UST board that has general questions so please excuse me if there is one.
Thanks!


----------



## audioperfecto

bix26 said:


> Same for 3D. Literally about an afternoon for one engineer and potentially dozens of customers they might lose. Companies are just unbelievably dumb and/or lazy sometimes.


I think the free market will eventually decide the winner. We have several UST 4K LED projectors due middle of 2019 so whoever has the most features and value will win. LG HU85L, Optoma P1, Viewsonic LS700-4K, the list keeps growing.


----------



## fjf

Optoma P1 is laser, the LG is double-laser. The only LED I know is coming is the Viewsonic X1000.


----------



## Troy LaMont

bix26 said:


> Same for 3D. Literally about an afternoon for one engineer and potentially dozens of customers they might lose. Companies are just unbelievably dumb and/or lazy sometimes.


One of the LG reps at the product page link I posted on post #60 is saying that it will support 3D! Take it with a grain of salt but truthfully I don't see why it wouldn't unless they purposely omit it as the hardware is certainly capable.

I just hope the pricing isn't astronomical, would be nice if it was under $4K.


----------



## bix26

Troy LaMont said:


> One of the LG reps at the product page link I posted on post #60 is saying that it will support 3D! Take it with a grain of salt but truthfully I don't see why it wouldn't unless they purposely omit it as the hardware is certainly capable.
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope the pricing isn't astronomical, would be nice if it was under $4K.




I can’t tell if that guy “LGjoel” is actually a rep or some quack pretending to be. I don’t see why it wouldn’t have 3D. But they haven’t mentioned it in the spec sheet and the HU80KA didn’t have 3D. I’m guessing the HU85L wont either but I really hope I’m wrong.

I’m just guessing it will be $3,500 (the same price that the HU80KA was launched at). They can’t charge much more than Optoma and Viewsonics UST’s if they want to be competitive. Their brand recognition can probably justify a premium but not too much without pricing themselves out.


----------



## Troy LaMont

bix26 said:


> I can’t tell if that guy “LGjoel” is actually a rep or some quack pretending to be. I don’t see why it wouldn’t have 3D. But they haven’t mentioned it in the spec sheet and the HU80KA didn’t have 3D. I’m guessing the HU85L wont either but I really hope I’m wrong.
> 
> I’m just guessing it will be $3,500 (the same price that the HU80KA was launched at). They can’t charge much more than Optoma and Viewsonics UST’s if they want to be competitive. Their brand recognition can probably justify a premium but not too much without pricing themselves out.


Ahh, but you're forgetting this is *dual* laser my brother! Makes a huge difference because we're probably getting 100% P3 plus some. Everything else is just single blue laser so I'm sure that comes at an added price. Hisense sells their dual laser model for $9K with a $3K screen, so roughly $6K without screen! OUCH! That's why I'm hoping the LG comes in way under that.

As far as LGJoel, he seems legit, could be misinformed but I do believe he works for LG support.


----------



## bix26

Troy LaMont said:


> Ahh, but you're forgetting this is *dual* laser my brother! Makes a huge difference because we're probably getting 100% P3 plus some. Everything else is just single blue laser so I'm sure that comes at an added price. Hisense sells their dual laser model for $9K with a $3K screen, so roughly $6K without screen! OUCH! That's why I'm hoping the LG comes in way under that.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as LGJoel, he seems legit, could be misinformed but I do believe he works for LG support.




Yeah, they should be able to get it close to P3. They’ll need a special color filter in the lens system, that might be hard to squeeze into a UST chassis especially considering it’s only a .19:1 throw ratio. The ViewSonic will be RGB LED it probably won’t have the brightness on tap for P3. The Xgimi Lune 4K is able to do P3 so it’s certainly possible. I hope LG does this one right. I’m guessing we’ll have to wait for CEDIA/IFA to find out.


----------



## oni222

I check this thread, Xiaomi 4k and Vava multiple times a day because I am itching for a new UST projector.
As soon as my tax rebate comes back I will be upgrading but I just hope we will have more information or at least a release date for this projector.

Keep up the good work with providing information guys.


----------



## sky-watsher

dbpaddler said:


> Here's the pdf. Or maybe not. On tapatalk it looks broken.
> View attachment 2529704
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk



Hi,
Based on the spec sheet screenshot, it doesn't Natively support 21/9 right ? Zooming is needed to achieve it ?


----------



## bix26

sky-watsher said:


> Hi,
> Based on the spec sheet screenshot, it doesn't Natively support 21/9 right ? Zooming is needed to achieve it ?




That’s correct. Also UST projectors rarely have a zoom function. So, in order to zoom out for a 21:9 screen you would need to physically move the projector further away and below a 21:9 screen each time you watch a letterboxed movie. You pretty much would need to have a 16:9 screen with this and any other UST projector.


----------



## sky-watsher

bix26 said:


> That’s correct. Also UST projectors rarely have a zoom function. So, in order to zoom out for a 21:9 screen you would need to physically move the projector further away and below a 21:9 screen each time you watch a letterboxed movie. You pretty much would need to have a 16:9 screen with this and any other UST projector.



Thanks for the response.
This is a bit of a disappointment for me 
i believe i'm getting the most of 16/9 with my 65Inch (of course 77/88 will be better), but in order for me to loose the OLED's black levels & Dolby Vision, buy the projector+screen and setting up dropdown, i should at least get Native movie ratio 


Let's wait and see....


----------



## bix26

sky-watsher said:


> Thanks for the response.
> This is a bit of a disappointment for me
> i believe i'm getting the most of 16/9 with my 65Inch (of course 77/88 will be better), but in order for me to loose the OLED's black levels & Dolby Vision, buy the projector+screen and setting up dropdown, i should at least get Native movie ratio
> 
> 
> Let's wait and see....




Let’s say you buy 120” screen. Letter box movies would still be 114” diagonal, that’s over 3x the screen size of a 65” 16:9 tv. Yes the image won’t be as good but the experience would be much more immersive. It is certainly a matter of preference.


----------



## klas

sky-watsher said:


> Thanks for the response.
> This is a bit of a disappointment for me
> i believe i'm getting the most of 16/9 with my 65Inch (of course 77/88 will be better), but in order for me to loose the OLED's black levels & Dolby Vision, buy the projector+screen and setting up dropdown, i should at least get Native movie ratio
> 
> 
> Let's wait and see....


What's to see? What I see is that you never owned a projector. You are not getting anything out of your 65"... even a cheapo $600 1080p projector will give much better movie experience at 100"+ then $2000 65" OLED.


----------



## klas

oni222 said:


> I check this thread, Xiaomi 4k and Vava multiple times a day because I am itching for a new UST projector.


I am checking LG page daily and sick of seeing 'Coming Soon', I really hope this thread moves into under $3k category though.


----------



## Gae80uk

klas said:


> I am checking LG page daily and sick of seeing 'Coming Soon', I really hope this thread moves into under $3k category though.


Same here mate, this waiting is killing me  

LG #1 (hopefully under 3k)
Xiaomi 4K intl version #2 (not sure this will ever happened)
Optoma P1 #3 just cuz of the price (€4.999)

Not sure about Vava, Xgimi Lune & co.


----------



## klas

Gae80uk said:


> Same here mate, this waiting is killing me
> 
> LG #1 (hopefully under 3k)
> Xiaomi 4K intl version #2 (not sure this will ever happened)
> Optoma P1 #3 just cuz of the price (€4.999)
> 
> Not sure about Vava, Xgimi Lune & co.


Vava is probably will be 2.5k and Lune 4k seems like around 2k, but I am not interested in those.

Is this confirmed that Optoma is that much? I guess they are not stupid, lower price below 3k will kill their bulb projectors in the same price range.


----------



## Gae80uk

klas said:


> Vava is probably will be 2.5k and Lune 4k seems like around 2k, but I am not interested in those.
> 
> Is this confirmed that Optoma is that much? I guess they are not stupid, lower price below 3k will kill their bulb projectors in the same price range.


Optoma P1 was announced at CES in Jan with a 2.9k dollars price (very competitive) then at latest ISE event in Feb, they mentioned that the UHZ65UST (EU version) will be launched with 4.9k euro late Q2 (June?). So your your theory would make sense...

I really hope they both LG HU85L and Optoma will start a laser UST fight around 3k...5k becomes challenging :I


----------



## oni222

klas said:


> Vava is probably will be 2.5k and Lune 4k seems like around 2k, but I am not interested in those.
> 
> Is this confirmed that Optoma is that much? I guess they are not stupid, lower price below 3k will kill their bulb projectors in the same price range.


Vava is basically Xiaomi 4k. So technically that would count as the international edition you are waiting for.
Even the remote is identical lol so it is a lazy reskin.


----------



## Gae80uk

oni222 said:


> Vava is basically Xiaomi 4k. So technically that would count as the international edition you are waiting for.
> Even the remote is identical lol so it is a lazy reskin.



Yeah, I've noticed that too...Xiaomi-ish  

Looks like it's gonna be the U.S. 4k version on it around $3.5k..not bad actually checking specs 
https://www.vava.com/tv4k


----------



## Neoshodan

Gae80uk said:


> Yeah, I've noticed that too...Xiaomi-ish
> 
> Looks like it's gonna be the U.S. 4k version on it around $3.5k..not bad actually checking specs



It's $2500 on their kickstarter but I wouldn't trust that.


----------



## Gae80uk

Neoshodan said:


> It's $2500 on their kickstarter but I wouldn't trust that.


Yeah I have seen that...paying $1, getting a $1000 discount to $2500, bit strange to me

Maybe I am just sceptical


----------



## cubsfan

well it looks like we're getting closer to release of the HU85 , as the LG HU80 is starting to be discounted pretty heavily !


----------



## juic-E-juice

cubsfan said:


> well it looks like we're getting closer to release of the HU85 , as the LG HU80 is starting to be discounted pretty heavily !




Slowest roll out ever. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cubsfan

juic-E-juice said:


> Slowest roll out ever.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I hear that.


----------



## Troy LaMont

juic-E-juice said:


> Slowest roll out ever.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This projector isn't even due to hit the market until possibly June at the earliest, you have to read the press release. Happens all the time with consumer tech especially after CES. As an example, Asus has a monitor they announced at CES 2018 that's just now coming to market, it happens.


----------



## niveknow

Troy LaMont said:


> This projector isn't even due to hit the market until possibly June at the earliest, you have to read the press release. Happens all the time with consumer tech especially after CES. As an example, Asus has a monitor they announced at CES 2018 that's just now coming to market, it happens.


Still waiting to upgrade my Xiaomi white 150.

I did build a custom cabinet for the Xiaomi that I designed with a little future-proofing for as soon as this one comes out. The screen size is determined by the projector drawer pull out distance, but nothing tells me the height of the top of the projector to the bottom of the image until the dang thing is released and turned on. 

Hurry up LG!


----------



## oni222

niveknow said:


> Still waiting to upgrade my Xiaomi white 150.
> 
> I did build a custom cabinet for the Xiaomi that I designed with a little future-proofing for as soon as this one comes out. The screen size is determined by the projector drawer pull out distance, but nothing tells me the height of the top of the projector to the bottom of the image until the dang thing is released and turned on.
> 
> Hurry up LG!


Any chance you can show us some pics of the cabinet? I am trying to build one for myself soon but all solutions look "janky".
With the new LG UST projector coming out I want to make sure whatever solution I use fits with new hardware.


----------



## oni222

Troy LaMont said:


> This projector isn't even due to hit the market until possibly June at the earliest, you have to read the press release. Happens all the time with consumer tech especially after CES. As an example, Asus has a monitor they announced at CES 2018 that's just now coming to market, it happens.


I agree with the point you are trying to make but I wanted to make one addition. Q2 starts on April so I understand why people are anxious for more information considering Q2 starts less than a week.


----------



## niveknow

oni222 said:


> Any chance you can show us some pics of the cabinet? I am trying to build one for myself soon but all solutions look "janky".
> With the new LG UST projector coming out I want to make sure whatever solution I use fits with new hardware.


Sure. Attached are some pictures of it while I was building before all the drawers were on. My personal design goals was to make it floating and not make it look like a giant block so I was very aggressive in the measurements. Really tight fits, but worked for me.

I think the key is to make the projector drawer completely independent where you can pull it entirely out to modify and replace without making any changes to the cabinet. Think of it as a carcass within a carcass. I gave myself about 5.25 inches of clearance on top with the Xiaomi currently taking less than 4 inches today. The LG should be 4 inches given the measurements I've seen so it should fit. It's plenty wide for any projector out there. I left extra space to also help with the venting of the projectors. My only constraint personally was that I had to put my center speaker under the drawer. 

It's an SVS Ultra so bit on the taller end and I ended up putting something under the speaker to help angle it upwards making up for the speaker that low from the screen. Even with the drawer pulled out to produce 120", the drawer does not block the center speaker. 

Yes I know this may not be acoustically ideal, but I needed it to fit for aesthetic reasons. I haven't measured scientifically the impact, but no noticeable difference in the overall sound experience so far. Sound is unobstructed, pointed at listening position. I'm sure there's some good center speaker in cabinet build threads somewhere that may improve on this design. 

Also noticed that I made the front of the drawer open which I ended up putting a drawer front covered in speaker cloth which will allow sound if I wanted to run just the Xiaomi audio from the projector.


----------



## hobbs47

Nice. What screen do u have?



niveknow said:


> Sure. Attached are some pictures of it while I was building before all the drawers were on. My personal design goals was to make it floating and not make it look like a giant block so I was very aggressive in the measurements. Really tight fits, but worked for me.
> 
> I think the key is to make the projector drawer completely independent where you can pull it entirely out to modify and replace without making any changes to the cabinet. Think of it as a carcass within a carcass. I gave myself about 5.25 inches of clearance on top with the Xiaomi currently taking less than 4 inches today. The LG should be 4 inches given the measurements I've seen so it should fit. It's plenty wide for any projector out there. I left extra space to also help with the venting of the projectors. My only constraint personally was that I had to put my center speaker under the drawer.
> 
> It's an SVS Ultra so bit on the taller end and I ended up putting something under the speaker to help angle it upwards making up for the speaker that low from the screen. Even with the drawer pulled out to produce 120", the drawer does not block the center speaker.
> 
> Yes I know this may not be acoustically ideal, but I needed it to fit for aesthetic reasons. I haven't measured scientifically the impact, but no noticeable difference in the overall sound experience so far. Sound is unobstructed, pointed at listening position. I'm sure there's some good center speaker in cabinet build threads somewhere that may improve on this design.
> 
> Also noticed that I made the front of the drawer open which I ended up putting a drawer front covered in speaker cloth which will allow sound if I wanted to run just the Xiaomi audio from the projector.


----------



## niveknow

hobbs47 said:


> Nice. What screen do u have?



Elite 120 in gray.


----------



## oni222

niveknow said:


> Sure. Attached are some pictures of it while I was building before all the drawers were on. My personal design goals was to make it floating and not make it look like a giant block so I was very aggressive in the measurements. Really tight fits, but worked for me.
> 
> I think the key is to make the projector drawer completely independent where you can pull it entirely out to modify and replace without making any changes to the cabinet. Think of it as a carcass within a carcass. I gave myself about 5.25 inches of clearance on top with the Xiaomi currently taking less than 4 inches today. The LG should be 4 inches given the measurements I've seen so it should fit. It's plenty wide for any projector out there. I left extra space to also help with the venting of the projectors. My only constraint personally was that I had to put my center speaker under the drawer.
> 
> It's an SVS Ultra so bit on the taller end and I ended up putting something under the speaker to help angle it upwards making up for the speaker that low from the screen. Even with the drawer pulled out to produce 120", the drawer does not block the center speaker.
> 
> Yes I know this may not be acoustically ideal, but I needed it to fit for aesthetic reasons. I haven't measured scientifically the impact, but no noticeable difference in the overall sound experience so far. Sound is unobstructed, pointed at listening position. I'm sure there's some good center speaker in cabinet build threads somewhere that may improve on this design.
> 
> Also noticed that I made the front of the drawer open which I ended up putting a drawer front covered in speaker cloth which will allow sound if I wanted to run just the Xiaomi audio from the projector.


Very nice man. Thanks for sharing.
My center channel is massive so I need to work that in the table.


----------



## Deesapa

So based on value electronics website it seems the MRP of the HU85LA might be in range of $7K. Can anyone tell me what would be the key differences in picture quality (don't care so much about short throw aspect, google assistant, USB C, etc) between the HU80KA (~$2300) vs HU85LA ($7000).Thank in advance.


----------



## cubsfan

Deesapa said:


> So based on value electronics website it seems the MRP of the HU85LA might be in range of $7K. Can anyone tell me what would be the key differences in picture quality (don't care so much about short throw aspect, google assistant, USB C, etc) between the HU80KA (~$2300) vs HU85LA ($7000).Thank in advance.



Not good on that MSRP for me. I was hoping for something close to 1/2 of that. :frown: It is a dual laser setup though.


----------



## bix26

cubsfan said:


> Not good on that MSRP for me. I was hoping for something close to 1/2 of that. :frown: It is a dual laser setup though.




I wouldn’t be concerned. There is a lot of competition coming in this segment for a 1/4 to a 1/3 of that price. LG would be insane to try and charge that much imo.


----------



## klas

Insane to charge that considering that Dell has a cheaper 4k option for a while.


----------



## cubsfan

guess i'll be looking at the Optoma and maybe the Viewsonic led one , as long as they stay near their announced CES prices. They're sure being quiet about these. You'd think they would be starting some hype by now, with making some review samples available ???


----------



## klas

cubsfan said:


> guess i'll be looking at the Optoma and maybe the Viewsonic led one , as long as they stay near their announced CES prices. They're sure being quiet about these. You'd think they would be starting some hype by now, with making some review samples available ???


The price isn't confirmed for LG, we just have one number from some unknown source. There are other cheaper 4k Chinese options though which are also pretty good. As a backup plan VAVA should be at 3k.


----------



## cubsfan

klas said:


> The price isn't confirmed for LG, we just have one number from some unknown source. There are other cheaper 4k Chinese options though which are also pretty good. As a backup plan VAVA should be at 3k.



I'm going to stick with manufacturers with long (and good) history's producing projectors.
Customer service is getting worse and worse across the board, in all industries. I just prefer that route. No offense to the new, or up and coming manufacturers.


----------



## klas

cubsfan said:


> I'm going to stick with manufacturers with long (and good) history's producing projectors.
> Customer service is getting worse and worse across the board, in all industries. I just prefer that route. No offense to the new, or up and coming manufacturers.


Sure, personally don't buy electronics for "good customer service" because I never use it and I have much more electronics then an average household which gets replaced every few years. Which reminds me... spring cleaning time!


----------



## cubsfan

klas said:


> Sure, personally don't buy electronics for "good customer service" because I never use it and I have much more electronics then an average household which gets replaced every few years. Which reminds me... spring cleaning time!



Ya, i don't either. i should have been clearer; I'm looking at a good track record for a given product. Reliability with electronic items, is number 1 on my list.


----------



## bix26

cubsfan said:


> I'm going to stick with manufacturers with long (and good) history's producing projectors.
> Customer service is getting worse and worse across the board, in all industries. I just prefer that route. No offense to the new, or up and coming manufacturers.




Well, ViewSonic and Optoma are coming out with UST projectors this year and they both have a longer history than LG. In the US anyway.


----------



## Adinor

It seems something has moved in this subject. LG Russia has released promotional clip on youtube about this projector, unfortunately I cannot post link. 

I am super hyped about this projector, just hope they won't overprice it.


----------



## Mikkle

Thanks for the heads up Adinor!

Here is the Youtube clip:


----------



## niveknow

I'm really wanting to upgrade. I don't "love" my current projector, but that's because I've toned down expectations with a Projector. I think the picture is good for what it is and the size/immersion is what makes up for the PQ HDR gaps. Can't realistically expect it to perform as well as a good panel HDR. I really want this new projector to blow me away. =)


----------



## JackB

It's really too bad you can't project on to a wall with one of these. Buying a decent screen is so expensive that it really blows the price of entry up.


----------



## Jeff Nelson

What are some of the shortcomings of this projector? It seems to hit a lot of the boxes for the type of person replacing their television. What is this projector missing other ones have?


----------



## Troy LaMont

Deesapa said:


> So based on value electronics website it seems the MRP of the HU85LA might be in range of $7K. Can anyone tell me what would be the key differences in picture quality (don't care so much about short throw aspect, google assistant, USB C, etc) between the HU80KA (~$2300) vs HU85LA ($7000).Thank in advance.


That price could be just a placeholder until the real MSRP is released. But like @bix26 said, they'd be crazy to price it that high. BUT playing devil's advocate, the dual laser UST Hisense model is in the same ballpark on pricing (sigh 😭) so we'll just have to see.


----------



## Troy LaMont

JackB said:


> It's really too bad you can't project on to a wall with one of these. Buying a decent screen is so expensive that it really blows the price of entry up.


Part of the hype is the 'recommendation' of using a ALR/CLR screen, BUT you can easily use just a regular projector screen as well. Would save you thousands! There are some videos on YouTube I believe that show UST laser projectors just with regular projector screens, take a look.

With that said, there are some Chinese manufacturers that offer ALR/CLR screens but at a THIRD of the price of the well known manufacturers.


----------



## Troy LaMont

Jeff Nelson said:


> What are some of the shortcomings of this projector? It seems to hit a lot of the boxes for the type of person replacing their television. What is this projector missing other ones have?


This is a hard one because the projector isn't out and all of the 'official' specifications haven't been released yet, with that said, just speaking strictly on what we know the drawbacks are as follows:


DLP = RBE if you're prone to seeing them
DLP = lower contrast than the other types of projectors but the lasers could remedy that
price

Other than those, this is only the second dual laser UST projector on the market that I'm aware of, the other from Hisense which has gotten good reviews. As I keep saying, I'm hoping the pricing is closer to $4K, a man can dream.


----------



## klas

JackB said:


> It's really too bad you can't project on to a wall with one of these. Buying a decent screen is so expensive that it really blows the price of entry up.


It's no different then a regular front projector. I project on the wall just fine with my UST and it's perfectly watchable. Unless of course you are concerned about daylight image then you do need ALR screen or blinds.


----------



## bix26

Troy LaMont said:


> This is a hard one because the projector isn't out and all of the 'official' specifications haven't been released yet, with that said, just speaking strictly on what we know the drawbacks are as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DLP = RBE if you're prone to seeing them
> 
> DLP = lower contrast than the other types of projectors but the lasers could remedy that
> 
> price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than those, this is only the second dual laser UST projector on the market that I'm aware of, the other from Hisense which has gotten good reviews. As I keep saying, I'm hoping the pricing is closer to $4K, a man can dream.




Ironically, the cheapest one in the pipeline is the ViewSonic with an RGB LED array and a 124% rec709 or about 95% DCI-P3. Only problem is it only rated at 100” max. I’m hoping it can be pushed to 120” without distortion/focus issues.


----------



## cubsfan

Mikkle said:


> Thanks for the heads up Adinor!
> 
> Here is the Youtube clip:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0W7ZnxQeWU


 finally something !!!


----------



## cubsfan

bix26 said:


> Ironically, the cheapest one in the pipeline is the ViewSonic with an RGB LED array and a 124% rec709 or about 95% DCI-P3. Only problem is it only rated at 100” max. I’m hoping it can be pushed to 120” without distortion/focus issues.


 if the Viewsonic can't do up to 120" , they'll be limiting their sales of this dramatically. 100" is fine ; bigger is better


----------



## niveknow

klas said:


> It's no different then a regular front projector. I project on the wall just fine with my UST and it's perfectly watchable. Unless of course you are concerned about daylight image then you do need ALR screen or blinds.


Projecting an UST on a wall didn't work for me because my wall wasn't perfectly flat. Consider the UST and the extreme projection angle where it is literally inches from the wall projecting a very extreme angle upwards. Any imperfections in the wall will affect the PQ. For me, the wall was uneven and was textured which is amplified and make for very grainy picture. Think casting shadows from each texture bit. 

If you have a perfectly flat and smooth wall it may work just fine. For this same logic, and automatic drop down wouldn't work either because of the bowing effect of the screen. I really wanted a motorizied screen that comes down in the living room, but wouldn't work for me after seeing a UST on a mechanical screen. Picture was distorted. 

I shelled out about $300 for the elite gray which isn't anywhere near these higher end ALR, but I have better light control in the room.


----------



## Tom Howard

*No sign of 3d support :-(*



cubsfan said:


> finally something !!!


I don't speak/read Russian, but I'm concerned and saddened that it doesn't mention support for 1080p 3d content :frown:. 

Before y'all jump down my throat saying "3d is dead" I'll remind you that many of us have extensive libraries of 3d bd content that we would like to continue to watch (ideally on a UST projector than can also do 4k HDR content) and that 3d blu rays are still  being released (even if they may not be released in America). For example, I literally just received my copy of Aquaman on 3d blu ray (which looks excellent btw) and I have an outstanding pre-order for How to Train Your Dragon 3 on 3d blu ray (having bought the first two on 3d blu ray). Other recent (and excellent) 3d blu rays include Avengers - Infinity War, Black Panther and Ready Player One.

If this doesn't end up having 3d blu ray support I am tempted to write to LG and ask them to test the market via a Kickstarter or IndieGoGo for a 3d version to see if there are enough 3d fans out there to make it commercially viable to release a 3d capable version (or failing that an add on emitter like the Optoma one I use with my GT5000+).


----------



## bix26

Tom Howard said:


> I don't speak/read Russian, but I'm concerned and saddened that it doesn't mention support for 1080p 3d content :frown:.
> 
> 
> 
> Before y'all jump down my throat saying "3d is dead" I'll remind you that many of us have extensive libraries of 3d bd content that we would like to continue to watch (ideally on a UST projector than can also do 4k HDR content) and that 3d blu rays are still  being released (even if they may not be released in America). For example, I literally just received my copy of Aquaman on 3d blu ray (which looks excellent btw) and I have an outstanding pre-order for How to Train Your Dragon 3 on 3d blu ray (having bought the first two on 3d blu ray). Other recent (and excellent) 3d blu rays include Avengers - Infinity War, Black Panther and Ready Player One.
> 
> 
> 
> If this doesn't end up having 3d blu ray support I am tempted to write to LG and ask them to test the market via a Kickstarter or IndieGoGo for a 3d version to see if there are enough 3d fans out there to make it commercially viable to release a 3d capable version (or failing that an add on emitter like the Optoma one I use with my GT5000+).




I’m in the same boat. The most frustrating thing is it’s only a matter of software. It would cost almost nothing to have 3D compatibility. Even if only a handful of people buy this projector because of 3D it would be worth the cost. I’m hoping there will be 3D and they are simply not marketing it.


----------



## oni222

Tom Howard said:


> I don't speak/read Russian, but I'm concerned and saddened that it doesn't mention support for 1080p 3d content :frown:.
> 
> Before y'all jump down my throat saying "3d is dead" I'll remind you that many of us have extensive libraries of 3d bd content that we would like to continue to watch (ideally on a UST projector than can also do 4k HDR content) and that 3d blu rays are still  being released (even if they may not be released in America). For example, I literally just received my copy of Aquaman on 3d blu ray (which looks excellent btw) and I have an outstanding pre-order for How to Train Your Dragon 3 on 3d blu ray (having bought the first two on 3d blu ray). Other recent (and excellent) 3d blu rays include Avengers - Infinity War, Black Panther and Ready Player One.
> 
> If this doesn't end up having 3d blu ray support I am tempted to write to LG and ask them to test the market via a Kickstarter or IndieGoGo for a 3d version to see if there are enough 3d fans out there to make it commercially viable to release a 3d capable version (or failing that an add on emitter like the Optoma one I use with my GT5000+).





bix26 said:


> I’m in the same boat. The most frustrating thing is it’s only a matter of software. It would cost almost nothing to have 3D compatibility. Even if only a handful of people buy this projector because of 3D it would be worth the cost. I’m hoping there will be 3D and they are simply not marketing it.



I agree with both of you. It was bad enough that the last OLED 4k tv I got did not have 3D (previous one did but it is curved). 
At the very least they should give it some thought before removing features.


----------



## bix26

oni222 said:


> I agree with both of you. It was bad enough that the last OLED 4k tv I got did not have 3D (previous one did but it is curved).
> 
> At the very least they should give it some thought before removing features.




I’ve wondered many times why it seems like the industry is almost putting thought and effort into killing off 3D. The choice to omit 3D from the UHD format, and most consumer displays, as well as not selling UHD/3D combo disks (like the did with standard blu ray) begs the question; Is there financial incentive? My answer is Yes. Given how costly theaters have become, the trend in larger theaters with a lower percentage of seats with good viewing angles, and the affordability of large tv’s and projectors what draw is left for movie goers? First, obviously is early access to the movie, however myself and many others would prefer to wait and own the movie for less than the cost of tickets for a couple or family. This is where 3D comes in. If you like 3D and are like most people who have upgraded to a non 3D 4K TV, then theaters are suddenly the only option for watching a big blockbuster in 3D. I know this sounds like a far fetched conspiracy; but hey, what’s the internet and especially forums meant for right? 

I took a look at the MPAA website and found this:









https://www.mpaa.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/MPAA-Theatrical-Market-Statistics-2016_Final.pdf

Now that’s a very sizable market share, especially in the largest consumer market(Asia).
Theaters, the movie industry, and manufacturers need to offer something that home theaters and televisions can’t in order to stay relevant. They can do this by investing money and time in making the theaters a better experience than home. Or, they can spend no money by limiting the options for home content while at the same time increasing the value of theaters.

Now, I know this would take a lot of coordination by the MPAA, Theaters, and Electronics Manufacturers. However, I’ve seen entire industries break the law put peoples lives at risk to save costs and increase profits many, many, times in my life (Boeing and Perdue Pharma being the most recent to pop in my head). So is it too far fetched to think a few companies might omit features legally to help sales? I don’t think it is.

That’s why I love this forum, it can be helpful when trying to exploring truth in an increasingly opaque consumer market.

Sorry for the rant, I lost my aluminum helmet and am feeling a little strange. [emoji6]


----------



## RalphMachio

*Price and release date*

Don't know if anyone has found this out yet but...

My local retailer looked this up in their system today. According to them retail is $5,999 USD and expected in August 2019.


----------



## tambur123

RalphMachio said:


> Don't know if anyone has found this out yet but...
> 
> My local retailer looked this up in their system today. According to them retail is $5,999 USD and expected in August 2019.


The price is a little bit on the high side. I was expecting it to be around 5000usd/euro. If the image quality is half of Sony’s is still a very good deal.


----------



## mixy92

The full specs are now up on the LG's website!


----------



## Wesley Hester

Most of them have been up for awhile now. Better information closer to time though. Releasing late Q2.


----------



## Deesapa

Wesley Hester said:


> Most of them have been up for awhile now. Better information closer to time though. Releasing late Q2.


Just curious where did you get the late Q2 release date from ? As LG website says "Look for the HU85LA projector later in 2019."


----------



## Wesley Hester

Sorry. I tried to find it but couldn't. I believe I grouped it in with the Options P1 I'm also looking at which has a "late Q2" release.


----------



## Troy LaMont

RalphMachio said:


> Don't know if anyone has found this out yet but...
> 
> My local retailer looked this up in their system today. According to them retail is $5,999 USD and expected in August 2019.


😭😪

Still less that what was posted previously but still HIGH as hell!


----------



## JollyGood

Troy LaMont said:


> 😭😪
> 
> Still less that what was posted previously but still HIGH as hell!


Yeaaaaaah. There goes that dream. For now at least. I guess the two/three laser units are a lot more expensive. All the $2000-$3000 units released and expected use one.


----------



## klas

JollyGood said:


> Yeaaaaaah. There goes that dream. For now at least. I guess the two/three laser units are a lot more expensive. All the $2000-$3000 units released and expected use one.


There still hope that it's just rumor, but at the same time what do we expect? LG probably knows that if they price this too close to their expensive OLED panels, it might steal some sales. Some would say it's two different things, but we know that UST is somewhat a hybrid between a TV and Projector. I've considered getting 65" OLED TV until I discovered these ultra short throws for around same price. Not surprisingly most people still don't know about UST projectors. When I would mention word "projector" to some folks they still have this perception that it's a noisy box that you need to mount above your head and do wiring with bleak image like what they would see in the office and not something they would consider for a living room.


----------



## Wesley Hester

I'd rather spend the money on an UST projector than a 'might get burn-in; know I personally will' OLED display. That's just me. I love the deep blacks and contrast of OLED for sure though.


----------



## JMCecil

uggh .. they had to go and slap all that "smart tv" bull**** in the thing. That kills it for me. Although the lumens output was disappointing as well. I just want a projector ... I have all the other smart crap I need (and don't want on most of it).


----------



## JollyGood

Wesley Hester said:


> I'd rather spend the money on an UST projector than a 'might get burn-in; know I personally will' OLED display. That's just me. I love the deep blacks and contrast of OLED for sure though.


I’ve been strong on the OLED path until I discovered these USTs. I also want to avoid burn in but I also love the fact that I can get a giant picture out of a relatively small and much less delicate form. I live in a 750 sqft apartment so I don’t have much real estate for the constant physical presence of something bigger than a 50” TV nor do I want to mess with the installation, removal or future move of a 55”+ glass panel. (I’ve been awaiting a 50” OLED hence why I do not have one and right after they announce that they are going to start making 50’s - I start wanting a UST). And if you’re on the LCD path, you don’t have to worry about any screen defects, uniformity, flashlighting etc. These are really an awesome technology.



JMCecil said:


> uggh .. they had to go and slap all that "smart tv" bull**** in the thing. That kills it for me. Although the lumens output was disappointing as well. I just want a projector ... I have all the other smart crap I need (and don't want on most of it).


I love that they basically made this a smart TV - tons of people are going the route of sound bars, and I, myself, just rid of my receiver and wired speakers a year back replacing them with a Sonos 5.1 system for simplicity and a low profile, clean look. I also use my Sony 900e’s smart interface for Netflix, Amazon and HBO - it works great without needing another device and remote.


----------



## JMCecil

JollyGood said:


> I love that they basically made this a smart TV - tons of people are going the route of sound bars, and I, myself, just rid of my receiver and wired speakers a year back replacing them with a Sonos 5.1 system for simplicity and a low profile, clean look. I also use my Sony 900e’s smart interface for Netflix, Amazon and HBO - it works great without needing another device and remote.


Still completely unnecessary. Between Apple TV, XBoxs, PS-4s, Cable/Sat provider boxes, Firesticks etc... etc... etc... Most people have two or more "smart" streaming app devices plugged into their TV, not counting the TV. All of which do a far better streaming job than the built in apps. I just want a display, with 1 full featured HDMI port.


----------



## Ostrichsak

Then don't use the apps. It's pretty simple if you're not a fan. In 2019 it doesn't make any sense not to include them. For me personally I use Plex at several locations to serve up media on my network. Having a built-in app like Plex for me has been awesome because I don't have to buy stand alone devices plus my interface is streamlined & simple. No more leaving a novel for house guests just so they can figure out how to watch TV. You turn on the smart TV with the Harmony & seconds later you're greeted with options. No waiting for other devices to power up or messing with anything when it doesn't get the input right. It's not like it saves you anything to not have it that just not using it would accomplish. It used to add cost to production but anymore the manufacturers profit from the apps & 3rd party vendors so it actually lowers the cost of the devices now. I can see why people would complain about NOT having a Smart TV in 2019 or that the apps could have more features but I don't think I understand having them versus not being a deal breaker.


----------



## Promit

I would have been an easy purchase at $3,000. Could've probably been talked into $3,500. But five to six grand is beyond the pale for this and I'm out at that price. I know the Dell is up there and the Hisense even more so, but I thought the point of all this hubbub was the tech coming down into competitive price ranges. I'll do something else instead if the rumors are in the ballpark.


----------



## niveknow

Promit said:


> I would have been an easy purchase at $3,000. Could've probably been talked into $3,500. But five to six grand is beyond the pale for this and I'm out at that price. I know the Dell is up there and the Hisense even more so, but I thought the point of all this hubbub was the tech coming down into competitive price ranges. I'll do something else instead if the rumors are in the ballpark.


You, me and many many others. I've been watching those thread to see if I get news of the release and pricing. The $3000 while on the higher end compared to the likes of Xiaomi, Mijia, etc would be do-able if this device is clearly superior. $3500+ would take it out of considering for the market at the price point given something like the P1 is also coming out 

Wait continues for the release.. as well as any early reviews.


----------



## bix26

niveknow said:


> You, me and many many others. I've been watching those thread to see if I get news of the release and pricing. The $3000 while on the higher end compared to the likes of Xiaomi, Mijia, etc would be do-able if this device is clearly superior. $3500+ would take it out of considering for the market at the price point given something like the P1 is also coming out
> 
> 
> 
> Wait continues for the release.. as well as any early reviews.




And don’t forget about the ViewSonic x1000. It has an RGB LED light engine with almost full DCI-P3 color. It’s also the lowest priced UST that’s been announced. Only downsides is it’s only been spec’d to 100” (might be able to go bigger but no guarantee) and 3D hasn’t been confirmed.


----------



## J Bone

Has anyone even seen the new ViewSonic projector? In person or any posted videos or otherwise? It's hard to get excited about a projector based on the look of the system alone.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bix26

J Bone said:


> Has anyone even seen the new ViewSonic projector? In person or any posted videos or otherwise? It's hard to get excited about a projector based on the look of the system alone.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk




No, the exciting thing is it’s using a new RGB LED light engine. I’m hoping it the Phillips ColorSpark2. Even if it’s not, color saturation, color gamut, and RBE (or lack of) should all be strong suits of this projector.


----------



## Gae80uk

bix26 said:


> And don’t forget about the ViewSonic x1000. It has an RGB LED light engine with almost full DCI-P3 color. It’s also the lowest priced UST that’s been announced. Only downsides is it’s only been spec’d to 100” (might be able to go bigger but no guarantee) and 3D hasn’t been confirmed.


What's the benefit of a RGB LED vs a laser one? 

With $5-6k price for the LG, I am out and my only options standings are the Viewsonic X-10/1000 or Vava 

The P1 seems to be priced around $5k as well 

G.


----------



## bix26

Gae80uk said:


> What's the benefit of a RGB LED vs a laser one?
> 
> 
> 
> With $5-6k price for the LG, I am out and my only options standings are the Viewsonic X-10/1000 or Vava
> 
> 
> 
> The P1 seems to be priced around $5k as well
> 
> 
> 
> G.




When you have a light engine capable of doing RGB their is no need for a spinning color wheel. This allows the color cycling to be much faster, giving you less rainbow effect. It also makes the colors appear more saturated. Green lasers are expensive and difficult to make bright. So for projectors like the LG that use an RB laser, you need a phosphor color wheel in order to convert the blue light into green light. This is why most laser projectors have more RBE than lamp based projectors with an RGB color wheel. LED does tend to be dimmer than laser or lamp based projectors. However LED looks brighter than its measured lumens but only slightly, so it’s not necessarily better. It just has different advantages and disadvantages. So if brightness and the ability to have a large 100” + screen sizes, and your not RBE sensitive LG might be better for you. If you only want a 100” or less screen and your sensitive to RBE, the ViewSonic might be better.


----------



## TimHuey

JMCecil said:


> uggh .. they had to go and slap all that "smart tv" bull**** in the thing. That kills it for me. Although the lumens output was disappointing as well. I just want a projector ... I have all the other smart crap I need (and don't want on most of it).


But since it's a short throw projector the Lumens of 2700 would give a much higher fl measurement at the screen than an equal lumens regular throw projector wouldn't it?


----------



## ZAPH

Stop learning Russian! LG just released an English version of their spec video:

(I had to remove the link since I've been a lurker so long and only posted twice). Here's the YouTube unique code though "NUgAzLU3AKs"

Here's the text in the video:



> Place on a table top or mount the HU85LA on the ceiling just 7.1 inches from the wall and immediately jump to a 120-inch screen of brilliant, breathtaking 4K UHD.
> 
> Superb Image Quality
> • With powerful dual laser technology, 4K UHD resolution and 8.3 million pixels (3840 x 2160).
> • Rated at 2700 ANSI lumens with an amazing 2,000,000:1 contrast ratio.
> • Compatible with industry-standard HDR10, supporting a wide color gamut and peak brightness.
> • TruMotion technology increases the refresh rate to reduce motion blur and judder.
> 
> Flexible Installation
> • Ultra Short Throw technology delivers beautiful pictures from extremely close distances. It projects a 120" picture @ 7.1", a 100" picture @ 3.9", a 90" picture @ 2.1"
> • 12-Point Warping Keystone Correction corrects corner and edge distortions.
> 
> Low Maintenance
> • The laser technology will provide up to 20,000 hours of reliable, consistent illumination and color accuracy
> 
> Latest Technology
> • IP Control enables integration and automation of multiple pieces in the setup with wireless control over a network.
> • LG’s Smart TV content platform connects to premium movies, TV shows and more.** Browse web and stream video directly from the projector; the included Magic Remote makes navigation easy. LG’s AI ThinQ provides voice recognition; Google Assistant enhances convenience.
> • Wireless Screen Share enables casting of premium content and sharing videos, photos and apps.
> • Bluetooth® Sound Out streams audio from the projector to Bluetooth compatible speakers, headphones or select sound bars.
> 
> Disclaimer: Video depicts simulated images. Final product design subject to change.


I hope we're close to a release date....


----------



## Gae80uk

ZAPH said:


> Stop learning Russian! LG just released an English version of their spec video:
> 
> (I had to remove the link since I've been a lurker so long and only posted twice). Here's the YouTube unique code though "NUgAzLU3AKs"
> 
> Here's the text in the video:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope we're close to a release date....


Looks great but if the price is confirmed around 5-6k, it will be an elite device for few elected ones :I


----------



## danwel

Gae80uk said:


> Looks great but if the price is confirmed around 5-6k, it will be an elite device for few elected ones :I


Is that a definite 5-6k on the price now then ? Just if it is i can rule that one out and then look at what the other alternatives are which at the moment stand at the new Xaomi mijija 4K 2019 version


----------



## Gae80uk

danwel said:


> Is that a definite 5-6k on the price now then ? Just if it is i can rule that one out and then look at what the other alternatives are which at the moment stand at the new Xaomi mijija 4K 2019 version


It's not definite, this is based on some internal info gathered from few customers...still hope it will be cheaper but not so confident on that. I am considering the Vava 4K pj, which is the Xiaomi 4k version tweaked for the global market.

G.


----------



## danwel

Gae80uk said:


> danwel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a definite 5-6k on the price now then ? Just if it is i can rule that one out and then look at what the other alternatives are which at the moment stand at the new Xaomi mijija 4K 2019 version
> 
> 
> 
> It's not definite, this is based on some internal info gathered from few customers...still hope it will be cheaper but not so confident on that. I am considering the Vava 4K pj, which is the Xiaomi 4k version tweaked for the global market.
> 
> G.
Click to expand...

To be honest I’m actually toying with buying the original non 4K one Chinese version as I want 3D and none of my sources will be actual 4K other than Xbox as I use Apple TV for plex and IPTV and non of those are actual 4K rips


----------



## claywd

niveknow said:


> The screen size is determined by the projector drawer pull out distance, but nothing tells me the height of the top of the projector to the bottom of the image until the dang thing is released and turned on.


So if you watch the video at 



 and believe the animations... the picture at 120" almost reaches the top of the projector. The 120" picture grows from the center of the display being casted at 90". 

@ 90" Diagonal 16x9 we have 44" high and @ 120" Diagonal 16x9 we have 59" high. subtract the difference and divide by 2 to get the height difference on just the bottom and we have a height of 7.5" from the top of the projector. If you know where your screen is then you can put a little margin of error in place with the console. 

Also, the image will be adjustable, just like the other UST models so theres margin there as well. I'd say I can adjust the image by 4" in either direction easy on the 1080p LED UST. 

I happen to have a sound base I want to get rid off but could use for "decoration" if I needed it. Being that my screen is 30" from the ground and I have 7.5" from the top of the project and I bet the projector is about 4-5" tall/thick so I need a console of minimum height around 18-19" for maximum flexibility because I can add the sound base and I can go up to 21 inches or adjust the image from there for even more flexibility. 

However, no one makes consoles this short so instead I will build a simple one or modify one with a solid wood top to add hinges where the top swings open with this hardware with these brackets  so I can adjust the top as much as I want and have clearance for video. 

Hope this helps. I'll be making my purchase very soon. Thanks to the guy who provided that video.


----------



## Mikkle

When it comes to dimensions I wouldn't trust anything in that marketing video. The projector and projected image are just 3D rendered.


----------



## Casepb

So this projector maxes out at 120"? My screen is 125" would the image look bad if I forced those 5 more inches?


----------



## tambur123

Casepb said:


> So this projector maxes out at 120"? My screen is 125" would the image look bad if I forced those 5 more inches?


I have an epson ls100 which according to specs maxes out at 130”. I used it for a while with a 135” inch screen without any problems. They were probably some minor image distortions at the edges, but I haven”t noticed anything. I’m willing to bet that will be the same with any UST projector.


----------



## Derek J

I currently own an HU80ka lg cinabeam but I just wasnt to happy with the picture quality for 2500 lumens. Hopefully this projector will deliver a deeper picture quality.


----------



## Gae80uk

And I guess rumours were right...

Link below from a U.S. retailer with launch date end of Aug and retail price of $5.999...
https://www.*********************/HU85L_UST_laser_projector.html

Elite pricing/positioning...I am out :I

G.


----------



## dbpaddler

Gae80uk said:


> And I guess rumours were right...
> 
> 
> 
> Link below from a U.S. retailer with launch date end of Aug and retail price of $5.999...
> 
> https://www.*********************/HU85L_UST_laser_projector.html
> 
> 
> 
> Elite pricing/positioning...I am out :I
> 
> 
> 
> G.


Because no retailer posts a ridiculous price prior to launch and availability. [emoji849] Doesn't mean that's an accurate price. And that's most likely value electronics I'm guessing. 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gae80uk

dbpaddler said:


> Because no retailer posts a ridiculous price prior to launch and availability. [emoji849] Doesn't mean that's an accurate price. And that's most likely value electronics I'm guessing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


Really hope so...


----------



## dbpaddler

Gae80uk said:


> Really hope so...


Best buy does that consistently actually. So fingers crossed. 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## niveknow

dbpaddler said:


> Best buy does that consistently actually. So fingers crossed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


Getting impatient here waiting for this LG vs UHZ65UST. The impatience may just pushed me to the Mijia 4k and call it a day. =)


----------



## juic-E-juice

niveknow said:


> Getting impatient here waiting for this LG vs UHZ65UST. The impatience may just pushed me to the Mijia 4k and call it a day. =)




Given what the rumors are, I’m fearful that we will all suffer sticker shock when these projectors FINALLY arrive. I would have already purchased the Mijia if its input lag wasn’t so atrocious, but I’m not holding my breath that these will be any better. InFocus seems to be hearing our cries, and they have a UST on the way as well. Hopefully they can merge their ultra low lag with their UST in time for launch. But anything above 3.5 grand and I’ve got a lot of high end traditional projectors that will compete for my dollars, especially after you factor in the additional cost of an ALR screen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Troy LaMont

Wired UK has an article dated from 5/4/19 here where the HU85L is listed at only $2,999 (guessing UK pounds) which would translate to about $3,800 US which is about where I was thinking this projector would fall!

Hope is still alive! LOL


----------



## dbpaddler

Troy LaMont said:


> Wired UK has an article dated from 5/4/19 here where the HU85L is listed at only $2,999 (guessing UK pounds) which would translate to about $3,800 US which is about where I was thinking this projector would fall!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope is still alive! LOL


Wouldn't it be listed with the £ sign and not $ if it were in pounds? Or is it common in the UK to interchange like that?

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## niveknow

dbpaddler said:


> Wouldn't it be listed with the £ sign and not $ if it were in pounds? Or is it common in the UK to interchange like that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


I'm with dbpaddler on the currency sign. It does infer USD which $2999 will keep me in the game for a wait. If it comes out at $3999, I'll be looking to see what the latest Mijia will be offering. I swear I think these vendors are playing the waiting game to see what their competitors do first from a pricing perspective.


----------



## Troy LaMont

dbpaddler said:


> Wouldn't it be listed with the £ sign and not $ if it were in pounds? Or is it common in the UK to interchange like that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


Looking at the remainder of the listings for products on that page they do have a mix of £ and $ so I'm not sure. 😮

But either way, that's a much better range than what we're hearing elsewhere.

Stay tuned.


----------



## ZAPH

One of the owners of Value Electronics out of Scarsdale, NY states on Blu-Ray's forums he'll have demo's August 24th. Believes the price to be $5,999.

BLURAYDOTCOM/showpost.php?p=16479091&postcount=21


----------



## Troy LaMont

ZAPH said:


> One of the owners of Value Electronics out of Scarsdale, NY states on Blu-Ray's forums he'll have demo's August 24th. Believes the price to be $5,999.
> 
> BLURAYDOTCOM/showpost.php?p=16479091&postcount=21


Believing and knowing are two different things! LOL 😆😀

Looking through the posts and Robert states emphatically that *"LG's new HU85LA is a native full 4K HDR chipset, it is not an e-shift chip. I confirmed this with LG's engineer in charge of projectors"* which everyone knows is pure fallacy. He's a sales guy and it's 100% possible he may not have all the answers so the pricing he has may again be a placeholder!


----------



## JackB

Troy LaMont said:


> Believing and knowing are two different things! LOL 😆😀
> 
> Looking through the posts and Robert states emphatically that *"LG's new HU85LA is a native full 4K HDR chipset, it is not an e-shift chip. I confirmed this with LG's engineer in charge of projectors"* which everyone knows is pure fallacy. He's a sales guy and it's 100% possible he may not have all the answers so the pricing he has may again be a placeholder!


Could he be carefully using the word "e-shift" as in Epson and JVC?


----------



## dbpaddler

Well my barber's father's son went to school with this guy that's the mailman for LG headquarters who said he delivered some marketing literature that had the MSRP on it and that it was $2999. He's pretty reliable, through rain, snow, sleet and the dark of night. 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JackB

dbpaddler said:


> Well my barber's father's son went to school with this guy that's the mailman for LG headquarters who said he delivered some marketing literature that had the MSRP on it and that it was $2999. He's pretty reliable, through rain, snow, sleet and the dark of night.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


Now that's about the best source for a rumor that can be imagined. Classic!


----------



## drdoom2k

JackB said:


> Now that's about the best source for a rumor that can be imagined. Classic!


That's an instant buy if it really is $3k to be honest (expecting that thing to outperform all other USTs in that price-range)!


----------



## Mega_Maniac

We don't use $ and £ interchangeably in the UK. $ is only used for dollars. 

But in any case with electronic goods our prices tend to end up at roughly the same numerical number. A $3000 projector is likely to cost us £3000, this is because although $1 is worth less than £1 less we pay 20% VAT as well as often having a higher pre-tax price.


----------



## BenPlace

Where can I purchase the Xiaomi 4k UST laser projector and make sure its the 2019 model with native 4k?
I see a lot out there but none say if its the 2019 model or not.
Thanks in advance for any help.
Ben


----------



## klas

BenPlace said:


> Where can I purchase the Xiaomi 4k UST laser projector and make sure its the 2019 model with native 4k?
> I see a lot out there but none say if its the 2019 model or not.
> Thanks in advance for any help.
> Ben


Don't know... I am shopping around for 85" Sony TV. Have you seen any good deals? Perhaps last year model is cheaper.... Can't seem to figure out by looking through this thread.... All they seem to be talking about some LG but I don't care much for this brand.


----------



## J Bone

klas said:


> Don't know... I am shopping around for 85" Sony TV. Have you seen any good deals? Perhaps last year model is cheaper.... Can't seem to figure out by looking through this thread.... All they seem to be talking about some LG but I don't care much for this brand.




Troll Level: Weak AF [emoji107]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BenPlace

klas said:


> Don't know... I am shopping around for 85" Sony TV. Have you seen any good deals? Perhaps last year model is cheaper.... Can't seem to figure out by looking through this thread.... All they seem to be talking about some LG but I don't care much for this brand.


Thats odd, I could swear I was in the Xiaomi thread when I posted this. I apologize.


----------



## klas

BenPlace said:


> Thats odd, I could swear I was in the Xiaomi thread when I posted this. I apologize.


haha, no worries, I figured you might be looking at the same two threads everyone else is looking who is interested in USTs


----------



## Deesapa

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/prod...XNGpMNfAx-xPKAaAoQNEALw_wcB&lsft=BI:514&smp=Y

Just stumbled upon this not sure if it was posted earlier. Price *$5,996.99*


----------



## Mike Garrett

Troy LaMont said:


> Believing and knowing are two different things! LOL 😆😀
> 
> Looking through the posts and Robert states emphatically that *"LG's new HU85LA is a native full 4K HDR chipset, it is not an e-shift chip. I confirmed this with LG's engineer in charge of projectors"* which everyone knows is pure fallacy. He's a sales guy and it's 100% possible he may not have all the answers so the pricing he has may again be a placeholder!


Since it was shown at CES 2019 and there was no new native 4K chip available, it has to be e-shift. It is dual laser, just like Hisense introduced at CEDIA 2018.


----------



## ZAPH

Deesapa said:


> Just stumbled upon this not sure if it was posted earlier. Price *$5,996.99*


Ouch. Guess B&H's price essentially confirms the final price short of what LG's stated. Might have to go Optoma P1 then...


----------



## ZAPH

Mike Garrett said:


> Since it was shown at CES 2019 and there was no new native 4K chip available, it has to be e-shift. It is dual laser, just like Hisense introduced at CEDIA 2018.


 @Mike Garret it's 4K Native. No shifting here. If it was then the price may have been $3K-$4K

Check the spec sheet here: valueelectronics DOT COM /uploads/HU85LA_Spec_Sheet.pdf or see attached


----------



## Mike Garrett

ZAPH said:


> @Mike Garret it's 4K Native. No shifting here. If it was then the price may have been $3K-$4K
> 
> Check the spec sheet here: valueelectronics DOT COM /uploads/HU85LA_Spec_Sheet.pdf or see attached


No it is not. It is E-shift type of display. Read the fine print. It even says it is XPR. XPR is DLP's version of E-shift. "*4K UHD resolution with 8.3 million discrete pixels *projected by XPR (Expanded Pixel Resolution) video processing*"
People are dreaming if they think they are going to get new native 4K chips in an ultra short throw anywhere below 50k at this point in time.

Added
XPR does throw a very sharp image, much like true native 4K, but where XPR DLP takes a big hit is with the 1,000:1 native contrast. Also lag time is usually on the high side.


----------



## ZAPH

Mike Garrett said:


> No it is not. It is E-shift type of display. Read the fine print. It even says it is XPR. XPR is DLP's version of E-shift. "*4K UHD resolution with 8.3 million discrete pixels *projected by XPR (Expanded Pixel Resolution) video processing*"
> People are dreaming if they think they are going to get new native 4K chips in an ultra short throw anywhere below 50k at this point in time.
> 
> Added
> XPR does throw a very sharp image, much like true native 4K, but where XPR DLP takes a big hit is with the 1,000:1 native contrast. Also lag time is usually on the high side.


I stand (actually sitting down) corrected. Thanks for the clarification. After I saw the $6K price I was scared away, but now I'm feeling less remorseful knowing I can get pixel shifted projectors elsewhere. Likely have to go ceiling mounted at this point vs Optoma's P1....oh well..at least I'll save on a non-UST ALR screen.

Thanks again.


----------



## Mike Garrett

ZAPH said:


> I stand (actually sitting down) corrected. Thanks for the clarification. After I saw the $6K price I was scared away, but now I'm feeling less remorseful knowing I can get pixel shifted projectors elsewhere. Likely have to go ceiling mounted at this point vs Optoma's P1....oh well..at least I'll save on a non-UST ALR screen.
> 
> Thanks again.


I would not be scared off by the XPR resolution. XPR sharpness is 98% of native 4K. It is the lag and 1,000:1 native contrast that are the issues. Well that and RBE, but most do not see RBE.


----------



## drdoom2k

Non-starter for $6k, unless it blows everything else away. Doubtful, though.


----------



## ARROW-AV

Mike Garrett said:


> No it is not. It is E-shift type of display. Read the fine print. It even says it is XPR. XPR is DLP's version of E-shift. "*4K UHD resolution with 8.3 million discrete pixels *projected by XPR (Expanded Pixel Resolution) video processing*"
> People are dreaming if they think they are going to get new native 4K chips in an ultra short throw anywhere below 50k at this point in time.
> 
> Added
> XPR does throw a very sharp image, much like true native 4K, but where XPR DLP takes a big hit is with the 1,000:1 native contrast. Also lag time is usually on the high side.





Mike Garrett said:


> I would not be scared off by the XPR resolution. XPR sharpness is 98% of native 4K. It is the lag and 1,000:1 native contrast that are the issues. Well that and RBE, but most do not see RBE.


Absolutely spot on Mike 

Just add to what you say here, whilst I know you know this, for the benefit of those who are not in the know, whilst this new projector is 4M pixel-shifted to 8 million overlapped pixels, JVC's eShift is HD 1080p pixel-shifted to 4 million pixels, where native 4K is 8 million pixels. So this is better than JVC's eShift but not quite as good as native 4K. Furthermore, TI have in fact just launched a brand new chipset that IS indeed truly native 4K, which we can expect to see appearing within consumer projectors sometime next year. But this projector is not one of them...

:wink:


----------



## JackB

ARROW-AV said:


> Absolutely spot on Mike
> 
> Just add to what you say here, whilst I know you know this, for the benefit of those who are not in the know, whilst this new projector is 4M pixel-shifted to 8 million overlapped pixels, JVC's eShift is HD 1080p pixel-shifted to 4 million pixels, where native 4K is 8 million pixels. So this is better than JVC's eShift but not quite as good as native 4K. Furthermore, TI have in fact just launched a brand new chipset that IS indeed truly native 4K, which we can expect to see appearing within consumer projectors sometime next year. But this projector is not one of them...
> 
> :wink:


Can you provide a link to the new TI 4K native chipset?I would like to learn more about it.


----------



## ARROW-AV

JackB said:


> Can you provide a link to the new TI 4K native chipset?I would like to learn more about it.


Specifically, it's a 0.98” Native 4K resolution 3-Chip DLP chipset, which uses TI's latest TRP micromirror architecture. 

The native ON/OFF contrast is circa 2.5 - 3 times greater than the existing 0.67" 4M Pixel-Shift 1-Chip DLP chipset (circa 2,300:1 vs circa 800:1) and it's 3-chip as opposed to 1-chip DLP, meaning there's no Rainbow Effect (RBE).

It's so new that there is nothing official on the TI website yet... However, this new chipset is featuring within all of BARCO's new Series 4 range of cinema projectors: https://www.cinionic.com/series4-laser-projectors 

:wink:


----------



## cubsfan

ARROW-AV said:


> Specifically, it's a 0.98” Native 4K resolution 3-Chip DLP chipset, which uses TI's latest TRP micromirror architecture.
> 
> The native ON/OFF contrast is circa 2.5 - 3 times greater than the existing 0.67" 4M Pixel-Shift 1-Chip DLP chipset (circa 2,300:1 vs circa 800:1) and it's 3-chip as opposed to 1-chip DLP, meaning there's no Rainbow Effect (RBE).
> 
> It's so new that there is nothing official on the TI website yet... However, this new chipset is featuring within all of BARCO's new Series 4 range of cinema projectors: https://www.cinionic.com/series4-laser-projectors
> 
> :wink:



heard anything on a single chip 4k , 0.98" ?


----------



## JackB

ARROW-AV said:


> Specifically, it's a 0.98” Native 4K resolution 3-Chip DLP chipset, which uses TI's latest TRP micromirror architecture.
> 
> The native ON/OFF contrast is circa 2.5 - 3 times greater than the existing 0.67" 4M Pixel-Shift 1-Chip DLP chipset (circa 2,300:1 vs circa 800:1) and it's 3-chip as opposed to 1-chip DLP, meaning there's no Rainbow Effect (RBE).
> 
> It's so new that there is nothing official on the TI website yet... However, this new chipset is featuring within all of BARCO's new Series 4 range of cinema projectors: https://www.cinionic.com/series4-laser-projectors
> 
> :wink:


Sounds cool but by the time it gets down to


----------



## tambur123

I’ve asked a local retailer about this projector and he told me that the price will be indeed a little bit above 5k euro. If the PQ is good, I think the price is more than acceptable, considering the alternative which is 20k euro.


----------



## Mike Garrett

tambur123 said:


> I’ve asked a local retailer about this projector and he told me that the price will be indeed a little bit above 5k euro. If the PQ is good, I think the price is more than acceptable, considering the alternative which is 20k euro.


Alternative is not 20k. Hisense displayed a dual laser ultra short throw at CEDIA 2018. Price was way below 20k, but way above 6K. 6K is a very good price for this LG projector.


----------



## Mega_Maniac

For those of us who are not quite as on it with the various chips and shifting technologies, can someone outline the differences between the LG HU85LA and the Xiaomi Mijia 4k - the LG being over double the price.


----------



## bix26

Mega_Maniac said:


> For those of us who are not quite as on it with the various chips and shifting technologies, can someone outline the differences between the LG HU85LA and the Xiaomi Mijia 4k - the LG being over double the price.




Not much really. Both have the XPR .47 dmd both have a duel laser design. LG you get a tv tuner, probably a more stable android based ui, better video processing and the piece of mind knowing it’s warrantied by a well known manufacturer.


----------



## klas

So this is looking like DOA for 99.9%. Not surprising though perhaps it will be in a bargain bin next year for half that.


----------



## DunMunro

Mike Garrett said:


> Alternative is not 20k. Hisense displayed a dual laser ultra short throw at CEDIA 2018. Price was way below 20k, but way above 6K. 6K is a very good price for this LG projector.


There's also this unit from Dell:

https://www.projectorreviews.com/dell/dell-s718ql-4k-uhd-laser-projector-review/


----------



## Mike Garrett

bix26 said:


> Not much really. Both have the XPR .47 dmd both have a duel laser design. LG you get a tv tuner, probably a more stable android based ui, better video processing and the piece of mind knowing it’s warrantied by a well known manufacturer.


Is the LG using the smaller .47 chip or the larger 0.66 chip? The 0.66 is a better design.


----------



## bix26

Mike Garrett said:


> Is the LG using the smaller .47 chip or the larger 0.66 chip? The 0.66 is a better design.




I’m pretty sure, it seems like TI has completely abandoned the .66 dmd. I can’t say for sure though.


----------



## DunMunro

bix26 said:


> I’m pretty sure, it seems like TI has completely abandoned the .66 dmd. I can’t say for sure though.


The .66DMD is in use in the latest Optoma and BenQ designs. Notably the BenQ LK series laser PJ and the HT9060 and at least 8 different Optoma PJs.


----------



## bix26

DunMunro said:


> The .66DMD is in use in the latest Optoma and BenQ designs. Notably the BenQ LK series laser PJ and the HT9060 and at least 8 different Optoma PJs.



The BenQ models are based on a chassis that was developed more than three years ago. As for Optoma, I don’t know of any .66 models that have been released since the .47 dmd debuted well over a year ago.


----------



## DunMunro

bix26 said:


> The BenQ models are based on a chassis that was developed more than three years ago. As for Optoma, I don’t know of any .66 models that have been released since the .47 dmd debuted well over a year ago.


Here's two:

https://www.projectorcentral.com/Optoma-ZK750.htm



https://www.projectorcentral.com/Optoma-ZK1050.htm


----------



## bix26

DunMunro said:


> Here's two:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.projectorcentral.com/Optoma-ZK750.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.projectorcentral.com/Optoma-ZK1050.htm




Those are commercial projectors with msrp’s well over $30,000 dollars. At that price and size it’s almost criminal that they’re not using a three chip native 4k design. I guess there banking on facility managers not knowing any better. Anyway I think it’s safe to say we won’t be seeing many (if any) .67 XPR chips used in future home theater projectors. Don’t get me wrong I wish we would, the .67 XPR DMD’s have more potential. It’s just not where the industry is trending.


----------



## DunMunro

bix26 said:


> Those are commercial projectors with msrp’s well over $30,000 dollars. At that price and size it’s almost criminal that they’re not using a three chip native 4k design. I guess there banking on facility managers not knowing any better. Anyway I think it’s safe to say we won’t be seeing many (if any) .67 XPR chips used in future home theater projectors. Don’t get me wrong I wish we would, the .67 XPR DMD’s have more potential. It’s just not where the industry is trending.


The above Optoma's street prices are about the same or better than Sony and JVC laser PJs that have about 1/4 the output.

I'll go out on a limb and say that it is unlikely that Optoma decided to use an abandoned DMD in their brand new, top of the line, 7.5-10K lumen projectors. 

Anyways, it is safe to say that TI is still producing and developing the .67 DMD.

I don't have a crystal ball but how many entirely new non-TI 4K PJs have come to market lately? Sony and JVC seem to be offering warmed over versions of their older PJs.


----------



## bix26

DunMunro said:


> The above Optoma's street prices are about the same or better than Sony and JVC laser PJs that have about 1/4 the output.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go out on a limb and say that it is unlikely that Optoma decided to use an abandoned DMD in their brand new, top of the line, 7.5-10K lumen projectors.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, it is safe to say that TI is still producing and developing the .67 DMD.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a crystal ball but how many entirely new non-TI 4K PJs have come to market lately? Sony and JVC seem to be offering warmed over versions of their older PJs.




I’m just making the case that for mainstream consumer projectors like the HU85L we probably will only have the .47 DMD being used. TI probably liscences the .47 dmd for much less, and consumers outside of this forum probably don’t know the difference. There’s just not enough incentive for manufacturers to use the .67 dmd. I’d be shocked if LG uses the .67dmd for the HU85L. That being said, I’d gladly eat crow if it meant the HU85L used the .67 dmd at a reasonable price.


----------



## Mike Garrett

bix26 said:


> Those are commercial projectors with msrp’s well over $30,000 dollars. At that price and size it’s almost criminal that they’re not using a three chip native 4k design. I guess there banking on facility managers not knowing any better. Anyway I think it’s safe to say we won’t be seeing many (if any) .67 XPR chips used in future home theater projectors. Don’t get me wrong I wish we would, the .67 XPR DMD’s have more potential. It’s just not where the industry is trending.


That will not be good. The 0.47 chip gives up some sharpness. The larger .67 chip looks very close to native 4K sharpness. These XPR chips are already giving up too much contrast, they don't need to be giving up sharpness also.


----------



## dbpaddler

Mike Garrett said:


> That will not be good. The 0.47 chip gives up some sharpness. The larger .67 chip looks very close to native 4K sharpness. These XPR chips are already giving up too much contrast, they don't need to be giving up sharpness also.


O8

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Troy LaMont

bix26 said:


> Not much really. Both have the XPR .47 dmd *both have a duel laser design.* LG you get a tv tuner, probably a more stable android based ui, better video processing and the piece of mind knowing it’s warrantied by a well known manufacturer.


The Xiaomi isn't dual laser unfortunately. Dual laser is specific to a red and a blue laser where as the Xiaomi only utilizes a blue laser (not sure how they're claiming ALPD 3.0).

But you will also get much better color and color calibration from the LG than you'll ever get with the Xiaomi.


----------



## bix26

Troy LaMont said:


> The Xiaomi isn't dual laser unfortunately. Dual laser is specific to a red and a blue laser where as the Xiaomi only utilizes a blue laser (not sure how they're claiming ALPD 3.0).
> 
> 
> 
> But you will also get much better color and color calibration from the LG than you'll ever get with the Xiaomi.




ALPD 3.0 is dual laser, why do you believe they’re not really using ALPD 3.0? Also, LG historically has lacked picture adjustments, I don’t see any reason to think this one will be any different.


----------



## Troy LaMont

bix26 said:


> ALPD 3.0 is dual laser, why do you believe they’re not really using ALPD 3.0? Also, LG historically has lacked picture adjustments, I don’t see any reason to think this one will be any different.


The first biggest reason is cost; TRUE dual laser is expensive which we're finding out with the LG (also Hisense's dual laser is $7K without screen)

Second is color; ALPD 3.0 *SHOULD* cover DCI P3, which none of the Xiaomi PJs do (or any of the other Chinese models)

Third is advertising; there is absolutely *zero* mention of "dual" laser capability ANYWHERE in their advertising or specs. If it were true dual laser then I guarantee you 100% that they would have advertised it as such.

Again as I've mentioned before the technology is there for all to use but the implementation is dependent on each specific manufacturer. They probably utilize the name but not the full extent of the technology like we see with how some manufacturers choose to implement certain aspects of DLP tech and not others, 3D for example.

As for LG and color calibration, the predecessor 
has way more color control options than ANY of the Chinese models, including:



contrast
tint
color temperature 
dynamic contrast 
sharpness 
AND RGB color controls

Guranteed at this price point we'll get better color controls than before and even if not, it's still light years ahead of the Chinese in that regard. 😎

At this point it seems that they've priced themselves out of a larger market segment but who knows maybe in time it'll drop down below 3000.


----------



## Mega_Maniac

bix26 said:


> Not much really. Both have the XPR .47 dmd both have a duel laser design. LG you get a tv tuner, probably a more stable android based ui, better video processing and the piece of mind knowing it’s warrantied by a well known manufacturer.


It was just confusing me as to why this was being compared with projectors that cost $30k+ rather than ones that are already on the market at less than half the price. 

Obviously Xiaomi is going to be cheaper than LG but if there was truly no difference $3k is a crazy difference in price.

If the subsequent discussions on dual laser are correct - that may well explain it, the Vava - which appears to be from the same OEM as the Xiaomi only covers 80% of DCI-P3. It should be at 92% for the dual laser system so what Troy says makes a lot of sense. 

$5k is a bitter pill to swallow, but if you want 4k and half decent HDR support it may be the only option at the moment. 

Do we know if the Optoma P1 and the Viewsonic x1000 will be single or dual laser designs?


----------



## bix26

Mega_Maniac said:


> It was just confusing me as to why this was being compared with projectors that cost $30k+ rather than ones that are already on the market at less than half the price.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously Xiaomi is going to be cheaper than LG but if there was truly no difference $3k is a crazy difference in price.
> 
> 
> 
> If the subsequent discussions on dual laser are correct - that may well explain it, the Vava - which appears to be from the same OEM as the Xiaomi only covers 80% of DCI-P3. It should be at 92% for the dual laser system so what Troy says makes a lot of sense.
> 
> 
> 
> $5k is a bitter pill to swallow, but if you want 4k and half decent HDR support it may be the only option at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Do we know if the Optoma P1 and the Viewsonic x1000 will be single or dual laser designs?




The optoma will be a single red laser, and the ViewSonic will be RGB LED.


----------



## Mega_Maniac

double post


----------



## Mega_Maniac

bix26 said:


> The optoma will be a single red laser, and the ViewSonic will be RGB LED.


I think this must explain the price difference then, as I believe the Optoma is destined to be cheaper. 

Don't know why I thought the Viewsonic was laser!

And do you know what system the Dell s718ql uses? I can find various mentions of it covering "130%" of Rec709 which seems like a lot if it's a single laser PJ also?


----------



## bix26

Mega_Maniac said:


> I think this must explain the price difference then, as I believe the Optoma is destined to be cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know why I thought the Viewsonic was laser!
> 
> 
> 
> And do you know what system the Dell s718ql uses? I can find various mentions of it covering "130%" of Rec709 which seems like a lot if it's a single laser PJ also?




The Dell was designed by Coretronic (Optoma’s parent company. I think it only uses one blue laser. Honestly, I don’t know how they got nearly 3,000 usable lumens. It must be a really powerful high quality laser. As for colorspace I doubt it has 130% rec709, but I can’t say for sure.


----------



## J Bone

youtu.be/xGIItPShogQ

Just posted a couple of days ago at rave publications YouTube page. Looks like the ViewSonic is going to be the most competitive as far as price goes.

Also sounds like there is a confirmed launch date in September.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drdoom2k

dreamstate said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdWpRVc7EG0 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bV4bJymk9Vs


 Very interesting! Hope it is coming out soon, surprised by its size, though - seems relatively big compared to the Xiaomi.


----------



## Troy LaMont

I just watched the video and realized they have the color space listed: 97% of DCI P3! 😁😎


----------



## ZAPH

The Projector People have a new hands on...


https://www. you tube .com/watch?v=VBklW8fsB2U


----------



## ZAPH

Just fast forward to the 4:07 minute/second mark to see the stunning image in the dark


----------



## tambur123

Now I’m hyped


----------



## Gae80uk

Looks fantastic in the dark, hopefully in the daylight too! Why does it have to be so expensive?? :/


----------



## dreamstate

ZAPH said:


> The Projector People have a new hands on...
> 
> 
> https://www. you tube .com/watch?v=VBklW8fsB2U


6K USD. Insane. The Optoma is on my radar now.


----------



## Mega_Maniac

dreamstate said:


> 6K USD. Insane. The Optoma is on my radar now.


Am I missing something or is this a typo?


----------



## ZAPH

Mega_Maniac said:


> Am I missing something or is this a typo?


Nope. 6K as in $6,000. That 6K. PJ is still 4K


----------



## CarlosLehder

The HU85LA is available for order on b&h, price is indeed $5,996. For that much I think I'd buy an 82" tv and a $2k projector.


----------



## drdoom2k

CarlosLehder said:


> The HU85LA is available for order on b&h, price is indeed $5,996. For that much I think I'd buy an 82" tv and a $2k projector.


What a shame. For $6k that is a pass from me as well, will just buy a 77" OLED for that money to be honest, let's hope for a nice drop in price sometime soon!


----------



## Mega_Maniac

ZAPH said:


> Nope. 6K as in $6,000. That 6K. PJ is still 4K


Gotcha! My brain did not process that at all!


----------



## ler0y

Well, looks like I won't be picking this up. Can anybody suggest any reasonable alternatives? I'm not really interested in the Xiaomi Mijia since I might want to do some gaming. But I definitely want a really good picture.


----------



## bix26

ler0y said:


> Well, looks like I won't be picking this up. Can anybody suggest any reasonable alternatives? I'm not really interested in the Xiaomi Mijia since I might want to do some gaming. But I definitely want a really good picture.




If you don’t want over a 100” screen and 3D isn’t important to you, I have a feeling that the ViewSonic X1000 might be the best 4k picture quality. It has a newly developed RGB LED light engine and they generally make very excellent projectors imo. If you want a screen larger than 100” and 3D is important, then the Optoma P1 might be a good choice. Unfortunately, they’re not being launched until late Q4 this year.


----------



## ler0y

Thanks for the reply. That Optomo looks really good. I can wait until Q4 for the optimum price/performance ration. I had my heart set on the LG since I have a 65 inch LG OLED and I love it, but not at that quoted price.


----------



## ChrisIW

bix26 said:


> If you don’t want over a 100” screen and 3D isn’t important to you, I have a feeling that the ViewSonic X1000 might be the best 4k picture quality. It has a newly developed RGB LED light engine and they generally make very excellent projectors imo. If you want a screen larger than 100” and 3D is important, then the Optoma P1 might be a good choice. Unfortunately, they’re not being launched until late Q4 this year.



Do we know for sure the Viewsonic won't have 3D? That was the only one that seemed to fit my needs perfectly until you said that :frown:.


----------



## bix26

ChrisIW said:


> Do we know for sure the Viewsonic won't have 3D? That was the only one that seemed to fit my needs perfectly until you said that :frown:.




Actually, it likely will have it. The x10 that recently released has 3D compatibility, so the x1000 will likely have it too. There’s no official confirmation and it hasn’t been mentioned in any of the press releases I’ve read. That said I’m pretty sure both projectors will share the same internal hardware/software features.


----------



## klas

Adorama and Amazon already listing it for a low low price of... Actually Amazon is being greedy there. This is DOA.


----------



## bix26

klas said:


> Adorama and Amazon already listing it for a low low price of... Actually Amazon is being greedy there. This is DOA.




Hopefully they come down to something more reasonable when Optoma and ViewSonic release there more affordable options. I’d pay a little more for the LG brand but not 2 or 3 times more.


----------



## J Bone

bix26 said:


> Hopefully they come down to something more reasonable when Optoma and ViewSonic release there more affordable options. I’d pay a little more for the LG brand but not 2 or 3 times more.


+1

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## niveknow

I saw the press release for their first deliveries to Korea, but doesn't actually say how much koreans pay for it. They reference the price for US buyers in korean currency (won) bit under $6k. That extra bit of info would be further confirmation of the price US would pay. Looking more and more like $6k USD which = moving on.

P1 is suppose to be here shortly. Looks like I'm heading to one of the chinese miajia, xiami as my 4k UST until the next 5,6,7,8k jump comes. I would have loved for an LG with a slight price premium, but $6k is just to much.


----------



## klas

No prime deals here but at least lowered to msrp price

https://www.amazon.com/LG-HU85LA-Theater-CineBeam-Projector/dp/B07TTTR2G1

It would be interesting if someone would be able to compare to Xiaomi side by side.


----------



## imhotep6

Wow! That’s price is way out of my league.


----------



## Troy LaMont

klas said:


> No prime deals here but at least lowered to msrp price
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/LG-HU85LA-Theater-CineBeam-Projector/dp/B07TTTR2G1
> 
> It would be interesting if someone would be able to compare to Xiaomi side by side.


To be honest, this would be like comparing a Mercedes to a Ferrari...not really worth the effort. The LG is going to blow the Xiaomi away in almost all categories, as it should.


----------



## Gae80uk

What's the price on Amazon? it's not showing to me...:/


----------



## ZAPH

Full details including price now 100% confirmed on LG’s site

https://www. L G .com/us/home-video/lg-HU85LA-4k-laser-projector


----------



## drdoom2k

Well, can’t say we haven’t tried lol. For that price though, I am hoping to see an OLED type replacement!


----------



## Gae80uk

GAME OVER  

Ok Optoma P1, you are my last hope now


----------



## JollyGood

Hey! It’s got a two year warranty tho! Whooo whooooo!!

Yeah, for $6k, I think I’d need a ...five year(?) warranty. And then I’d still be hesitant. Still need to buy a house ffs!


----------



## Johnny nz

hopefully they will start popping up now they are available in korea


----------



## bix26

I see that it has real time tone mapping, it’s really a must imo. Then again with the money you’d save on the comparable UST’s you could buy a top of the line UHD BluRay player with the same feature, that’s if they don’t have it on the other UST’s coming out soon.


----------



## imhotep6

TheVerge says it’s available. 


https://www.theverge.com/circuitbre...-throw-4k-laser-projector-now-available-price



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny nz

in the comments from the verge, a robert zohn says he has a shippment arriving with demo events 1st & 3rd of august


----------



## klas

It's out for sale now. Hurry before it sells out for low low price of 6k...

First review is out 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qV79FyiMgDI


----------



## drdoom2k

klas said:


> It's out for sale now. Hurry before it sells out for low low price of 6k...
> 
> First review is out
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qV79FyiMgDI


Yeah...I don't think so


----------



## drdoom2k

By the way, I knew the LG would be much larger than the Xiaomi...but this think is massive in terms of width...


----------



## colinmatheny11

Any speak Korean? 

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zadmax

So this projector doesn't do 3D? No mention of it on their website. Deal breaker for me unfortunately if that is the case.


----------



## colinmatheny11

Zadmax said:


> So this projector doesn't do 3D? No mention of it on their website. Deal breaker for me unfortunately if that is the case.


No 3D support. 

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## bix26

Yet another option in the UST space. I’m excited to see more and more options. Even if some don’t interest me, they will help drive down the exorbitant premiums of some current UST projectors. Not to mention most of these 2019 options are at half the price of this LG and they have 3D. LG will have to either spend a fortune on marketing or lower their price, otherwise this will almost certainly be a failure.

https://www.passionhomecinema.fr/bl...ur-ultra-courte-focale-laser-xiaomi-ecosystem


----------



## Mike Garrett

bix26 said:


> Yet another option in the UST space. I’m excited to see more and more options. Even if some don’t interest me, they will help drive down the exorbitant premiums of some current UST projectors. Not to mention most of these 2019 options are at half the price of this LG and they have 3D. LG will have to either spend a fortune on marketing or lower their price, otherwise this will almost certainly be a failure.
> 
> https://www.passionhomecinema.fr/bl...ur-ultra-courte-focale-laser-xiaomi-ecosystem


Except you are not comparing apples to apples.


----------



## bix26

Mike Garrett said:


> Except you are not comparing apples to apples.




Sure, they’re not identical. That said, solid state light source, single chip DLP, UST chassis pretty much about as close as a honey crisp and Fuji comparison


----------



## Hummm

drdoom2k said:


> By the way, I knew the LG would be much larger than the Xiaomi...but this think is massive in terms of width...


At 26.8" wide it seems to only be 4.5 or so inches wider than the Fengmi A300 at 22.36"... I today bought the later which already costs more than my car. LG and Dell with their high dollar products are out of my price range although it would be nice to have that piece of mind that comes with buying a product from a mainstream producer. If I have problems with my A300 it is not going to be nice considering "Fengmi" has no web presence of it's own as a corporation. 

Several of these Chinese substitutes for an LG, Dell or Sony UST even have amorphous names that seem to be shared between dissimilar models like the "mijia" which has vastly different specs depending on which site you land on for it. 

There is no confusion when engineering electronics. It is a precision endeavor. The obfuscation of the models via loose designations however is a cultural thing that one does not have to deal with when buying the higher dollar units from big brands. It took me 2 days just to sort out a rough hierarchy of the UST models coming out of China and I'm still finding obscure variations hidden here and there. Like the JmGo U1 on Amazon with the "116% wide color Ganut" (I can't yet post links). Which means that the colors are over-saturated doesn't it?


----------



## Hummm

drdoom2k said:


> By the way, I knew the LG would be much larger than the Xiaomi...but this think is massive in terms of width...


Ahh... I see what you are saying now. Some of those Xiaomi 4k native resolution models are only 16 inches wide. That is a nice size. Much smaller than the more expensive $3k+ two footers.


----------



## bix26

Hummm said:


> "116% wide color Ganut" (I can't yet post links). Which means that the colors are over-saturated doesn't it?




Actually, it’s the opposite. When a source is encoded in a color range that exceeds the displays’ the colors tend to look over saturated. For example, a blue sky with many different variations of blue, if the display fails to tone map correctly the sky can look like a solid bright blue blob or a washed out slight blue blob (this is referred to as “clipping”). Really, the algorithms and color processing (or, “tone mapping”) are more important than the native capability of the display imo. That’s certainly an advantage that the LG has, a big R&D budget to develop features like real time tone mapping. That’s why I’m waiting to see if the potential of these smaller brands can compete with this LG. I’m pretty sure that the LG will be the cream of the crop. That said, at two or three times the price I’ll have to wait and see if it’s really that much better. Not to mention, ViewSonic and Optoma aren’t exactly amateurs in video technology.


----------



## drdoom2k

Hummm said:


> Ahh... I see what you are saying now. Some of those Xiaomi 4k native resolution models are only 16 inches wide. That is a nice size. Much smaller than the more expensive $3k+ two footers.


Exactly, obviously would love to see the LG being above and beyond the likes of Xiaomis, Vavas, etc., but only some reviews will tell...


----------



## Troy LaMont

Manual is up on LGs website

HU85L manual


----------



## eL777

The manual talks about a feature called "Instant Game Response" which is supposed to automatically detect and optimize the video for gaming. I didn't see this feature listed for their previous laser projector (HU80KA). I've also seen videos of this unit being demoed in what looks to be Korea and they had it connected to a PS4. This makes me wonder what kind of input lag we will see in Game mode.


----------



## Buddylee123

eL777 said:


> The manual talks about a feature called "Instant Game Response" which is supposed to automatically detect and optimize the video for gaming. I didn't see this feature listed for their previous laser projector (HU80KA). I've also seen videos of this unit being demoed in what looks to be Korea and they had it connected to a PS4. This makes me wonder what kind of input lag we will see in Game mode.




Does this have HDMI 2.1? I think it has a feature that detects game consoles and automatically puts the device into game mode


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eL777

Buddylee123 said:


> Does this have HDMI 2.1? I think it has a feature that detects game consoles and automatically puts the device into game mode
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems doubtful. The manual only lists resolutions and colors that are consistent with a 18gbps bandwidth (max [email protected], 4:4:4 only in 8-bit, 10-bit/12-bit only 4:2:2 or 4:2:0). Someone can correct me if I'm wrong as I'm no expert


----------



## Troy LaMont

Buddylee123 said:


> Does this have HDMI 2.1? I think it has a feature that detects game consoles and automatically puts the device into game mode
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This unit does not have HDMI 2.1 because HDMI 2.0 can handle any "game mode", it's up to the display device to implement it like my current Samsung 4K set does (they reduce internal processing to improve latency). HDMI 2.1 has better latency support built into the spec, so it should make the gaming features that are built into display devices even better. Most better 4K TVs also support VRR which is another HDMI 2.1 buzzword.


----------



## gene9p

I was at Value Electronics Thursday night for a demo/show. There is another one Saturday from 11 AM to 5 PM. They had two set up, one in the Salamander custom stand and the 2nd in the darkened projector room on a desktop. Very interesting how a such a big beautiful picture could be presented from a few inches away. I sat through a variety of demo's including The Dark Knight in 4K. Several customers were telling me how they were already ordering them along with the screen which was fantastic but I don't know the make or model number other than to tell you it looked like a 100 inch tv screen. I really enjoyed the main room set up with the ambient lighting on and the built in stand. I could have stayed all night in that comfortable setup. As usual, Robert Zohn and his family made the night very special. Kevin Miller was there too, always great to see him. If you have any questions about this projector, contact Robert at VE. Better still come to the show Saturday 8/3 . You won't be disappointed............


----------



## bennutt

gene9p said:


> I was at Value Electronics Thursday night for a demo/show. There is another one Saturday from 11 AM to 5 PM. They had two set up, one in the Salamander custom stand and the 2nd in the darkened projector room on a desktop. Very interesting how a such a big beautiful picture could be presented from a few inches away. I sat through a variety of demo's including The Dark Knight in 4K. Several customers were telling me how they were already ordering them along with the screen which was fantastic but I don't know the make or model number other than to tell you it looked like a 100 inch tv screen. I really enjoyed the main room set up with the ambient lighting on and the built in stand. I could have stayed all night in that comfortable setup. As usual, Robert Zohn and his family made the night very special. Kevin Miller was there too, always great to see him. If you have any questions about this projector, contact Robert at VE. Better still come to the show Saturday 8/3 . You won't be disappointed............


This sounds positive  
What screen were they using for it?


----------



## gene9p

That I do not know as I stated above, however call VE and they can inform you on what they are using to demo the projector.


----------



## bennutt

gene9p said:


> That I do not know as I stated above, however call VE and they can inform you on what they are using to demo the projector.




Ha! Reading comprehension fail. Apologies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alinefx

I was there as well. Excellent demos, with great attention to detail. LG reps were in the house as well, and Kevin Miller was calibrating the projectors, Both of them. The one in the cinema theater setting was projected on a 133 inch screen and the one -outside in the lit room was on a 100 inch ALR screen..

Comparing The Dark Knight on both screens, the image looked more vibrant and colorful on the ALR screen BY FAR. Planet Eartbh looked like your were in the cinema (DOLBY Cinema level) watching it, not like the TV show that it really is. Just on another level compared to even OLED. 

The salamander custom cabinet is perfect. No point in getting this set without it. And not point in getting this from ANYWHERE else but Value Electronics. Talk about another level - the setting, the feel of the demo just made you feel like you were at home unlike Big box stores like Worst Buy Madnolia where $9/hour poor schmucks think plasma gas leaks from plasmas.


----------



## alinefx

Ex Verizon/NY Telephone Gene? Good discussion we had there, sitting in front of the LG if it was you. 



gene9p said:


> I was at Value Electronics Thursday night for a demo/show. There is another one Saturday from 11 AM to 5 PM. They had two set up, one in the Salamander custom stand and the 2nd in the darkened projector room on a desktop. Very interesting how a such a big beautiful picture could be presented from a few inches away. I sat through a variety of demo's including The Dark Knight in 4K. Several customers were telling me how they were already ordering them along with the screen which was fantastic but I don't know the make or model number other than to tell you it looked like a 100 inch tv screen. I really enjoyed the main room set up with the ambient lighting on and the built in stand. I could have stayed all night in that comfortable setup. As usual, Robert Zohn and his family made the night very special. Kevin Miller was there too, always great to see him. If you have any questions about this projector, contact Robert at VE. Better still come to the show Saturday 8/3 . You won't be disappointed............


----------



## imhotep6

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gene9p

alinefx said:


> Ex Verizon/NY Telephone Gene? Good discussion we had there, sitting in front of the LG if it was you.



yes..that was me. It was a pleasure meeting you. Good luck with your purchase of the projector and the setup we were watching.I really liked it with the lights and having them turned on. Hope to see you at VE again down the road.


----------



## plain fan

I'm interested in the projector but I'm also waiting to see a proper review of it.


----------



## Johnny nz

yes would be great to see an in depth review


----------



## aquaverd

Do you guys think there will be discount retailers selling this on slickdeals and greentoe?


----------



## flyguyjake

Is LG using ALPD 3.0 laser tech in this projector?


----------



## Knolly

I'm pretty close to pulling the trigger on one of these things, the only thing holding me back is LG's reluctance to announce a price on the Signature R TV. In particular I'd get the projector with the Salamander unit and use a Solo 2 Pro screen. 

I have a really specific use case that I don't know if it's just stupid of me to think of... Poking around in the manual I see it's an option to have audio play through the built in speaker and optical out simultaneously. Has LG ever done something like that where you're able to use the built in speaker as the center channel in a surround setup? 

I remember reading that the OLED R allowed its built in speakers to be used as a center channel via WiSA and ever since then it got my brain spinning at the idea cutting down the number of components in my living room.


----------



## TTBear

Knolly said:


> I'm pretty close to pulling the trigger on one of these things, the only thing holding me back is LG's reluctance to announce a price on the Signature R TV. In particular I'd get the projector with the Salamander unit and use a Solo 2 Pro screen. Also, being able to use the projector's built-in sound bar as a centre channel would just be perfect in our usage, too!
> 
> I have a really specific use case that I don't know if it's just stupid of me to think of... Poking around in the manual I see it's an option to have audio play through the built in speaker and optical out simultaneously. Has LG ever done something like that where you're able to use the built in speaker as the center channel in a surround setup?
> 
> I remember reading that the OLED R allowed its built in speakers to be used as a center channel via WiSA and ever since then it got my brain spinning at the idea cutting down the number of components in my living room.


I am in exactly the same boat as you. I am thinking this is the projector for us, as well. I would have liked to use the Screen Innovations Solo Pro 2 as well, but for some reason, when I build it in the maximum size allowable to the Short Throw material (100", unfortunately), the maximum drop decreases to two inches, which just does not work for us in our application. 

I am now thinking about using this lenticular floor riser screen, which I can get in 120" size. 






http://www.vividstormscreens.com (This was offline as I write this, but hopefully just a glitch from their end). Pricing is pretty excellent, obtained through Amazon.ca. 

I can find very few, if any, reviews on it, but I really like the idea of building it into a floating shelf that is bolted to the wall, with the screen rising up in front of a window. 

Any thoughts, from anyone? Ideally, LG would make the rollable TV in 100" size, but I think that even in their 65", pricing is going to be astronomical!

I am likely going to hold off until I can see a review with the LG vs the Optoma P1, but am excited that it is getting close!!


----------



## abenamou

alinefx said:


> I was there as well. Excellent demos, with great attention to detail. LG reps were in the house as well, and Kevin Miller was calibrating the projectors, Both of them. The one in the cinema theater setting was projected on a 133 inch screen and the one -outside in the lit room was on a 100 inch ALR screen..


So the spec say max 120", does it go any higher than 133 does anyone know?


----------



## Knolly

TTBear said:


> I am now thinking about using this lenticular floor riser screen, which I can get in 120" size.


For my use case a floor-rising screen is absolutely preferred as well, I just haven't found anyone that fits the holy trinity of UST, ALR, and floor-rising. Doing some searching I have found some on AliExpress that are almost certainly too good to be true...

I did email Screen Innovations hoping they might think about making one but they said it isn't on their roadmap. All of their Short Throw screens regardless of size are limited to 2" drop for some reason.

I think you and I are on the same page in terms of needs. I love technology but hate when it dominates the room so love hiding it. I think with UST projectors we are SO CLOSE to "invisible" home theater systems. Similar deal with the rollable TV, I just love the concept so much that you can have a big screen without it dominating your living room when it's off. The happy middle ground at the moment is Samsung's frame TV, but hiding the screen altogether via projector or a rollable OLED is much more elegant.


----------



## sbquart

At VE


----------



## flyguyjake

Very curious how this LG would compare image wise to the HT9060?


----------



## J Bone

sbquart said:


> At VE https://youtu.be/lca5iwfjS_U


Even though it's not an actual review yet, I really do appreciate the questions being asked of the engineers and putting them on the spot. Ex: Why white? Any black in the future? Input lag in Gaming? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev1000000

~65ms of input lag in gaming mode is a real bummer. Was hoping for sub 40


----------



## TTBear

Knolly said:


> For my use case a floor-rising screen is absolutely preferred as well, I just haven't found anyone that fits the holy trinity of UST, ALR, and floor-rising. Doing some searching I have found some on AliExpress that are almost certainly too good to be true...
> 
> I did email Screen Innovations hoping they might think about making one but they said it isn't on their roadmap. All of their Short Throw screens regardless of size are limited to 2" drop for some reason.
> 
> I think you and I are on the same page in terms of needs. I love technology but hate when it dominates the room so love hiding it. I think with UST projectors we are SO CLOSE to "invisible" home theater systems. Similar deal with the rollable TV, I just love the concept so much that you can have a big screen without it dominating your living room when it's off. The happy middle ground at the moment is Samsung's frame TV, but hiding the screen altogether via projector or a rollable OLED is much more elegant.


Haha - yep, when I read your post, I thought the same thing - the idea of hiding the stuff away is SO appealing to me. I thought about an in-ceiling projector mount with an actuator, but this set up is for our condo, so that was out, and a ceiling-mount projector (especially the new, huge 4K ones) sitting in the middle of the ceiling also caused me great amounts of angst, haha.

I JUST emailed Screen Innovations to ask them that exact question - whether they could do a custom ST screen with a larger drop. I guess I don't have to wait for a reply, thanks 

Are you sure that the screen I mentioned above made by Vividstorm screens doesn't fit your bill? It is a floor-riser, UST, and it is ALR/lenticular. Got to YouTube, and search for the user "qiaoli zhou" - he has a few short videos of the screen, demonstrating it with a white screen for comparison. Looks very good. It is this screen: http://www.vividstormscreens.com/portfolio/english-electric-floor-screen/

Good luck! If you find something more suitable, if you don't mind, please shoot me a message to let me know! Otherwise, I think I will pull the trigger on this screen, with the LG HU85LA or the Optoma Cinemax P1. 

Cheers!


----------



## Knolly

TTBear said:


> Haha - yep, when I read your post, I thought the same thing - the idea of hiding the stuff away is SO appealing to me. I thought about an in-ceiling projector mount with an actuator, but this set up is for our condo, so that was out, and a ceiling-mount projector (especially the new, huge 4K ones) sitting in the middle of the ceiling also caused me great amounts of angst, haha.
> 
> I JUST emailed Screen Innovations to ask them that exact question - whether they could do a custom ST screen with a larger drop. I guess I don't have to wait for a reply, thanks
> 
> Are you sure that the screen I mentioned above made by Vividstorm screens doesn't fit your bill? It is a floor-riser, UST, and it is ALR/lenticular. Got to YouTube, and search for the user "qiaoli zhou" - he has a few short videos of the screen, demonstrating it with a white screen for comparison. Looks very good. It is this screen: http://www.vividstormscreens.com/portfolio/english-electric-floor-screen/
> 
> Good luck! If you find something more suitable, if you don't mind, please shoot me a message to let me know! Otherwise, I think I will pull the trigger on this screen, with the LG HU85LA or the Optoma Cinemax P1.
> 
> Cheers!


I admit I totally didn't look at that as closely at your link as I should have. I realized I actually found a listing for this on Amazon a while back. The price really isn't too bad but the one customer video leaves quite a bit to be desired for me... It could be worth giving it a shot, especially with Amazon's return policy. The way they present that product ticks all of the right boxes though, so if it delivers on what it advertises it could be a really solid fit.

Another option I found is this, but when none of the big screen companies make a screen that is floor rising, ALR, and UST, I have to wonder is a no name brand really going to "figure it out?" Or is this just so small of a niche that none of the bigger companies can be bothered?

I'm also waiting on the Optoma P1 before making a final decision. Truth be told even if I went with the LG I'd have to wait for the black one since I think the white unit would stick out like a sore thumb on a dark Salamander console. Good luck to you finding the perfect setup as well! There's gotta be a term for hidden-theater-in-a-console setups, maybe the world will catch up with us one day, haha.


----------



## drdoom2k

TTBear said:


> I am in exactly the same boat as you. I am thinking this is the projector for us, as well. I would have liked to use the Screen Innovations Solo Pro 2 as well, but for some reason, when I build it in the maximum size allowable to the Short Throw material (100", unfortunately), the maximum drop decreases to two inches, which just does not work for us in our application.
> 
> I am now thinking about using this lenticular floor riser screen, which I can get in 120" size.


Now, this literally made my day, very interesting solution to be checked out. Will dig into this a bit more...thanks for the advice! Always had my eyes on a 'classic' XYScreen ALR thing, but this might actually be worth investigating!


----------



## Knolly

drdoom2k said:


> Now, this literally made my day, very interesting solution to be checked out. Will dig into this a bit more...thanks for the advice! Always had my eyes on a 'classic' XYScreen ALR thing, but this might actually be worth investigating!


Got some good news for the floor rising screens.

I pinged Elite Screens and they said in November they plan on releasing a Kestrel CLR model line of motorized floor-rising UST screens!


----------



## Buddylee123

64ms lag time is really disappointing


----------



## TTBear

Knolly said:


> Got some good news for the floor rising screens.
> 
> I pinged Elite Screens and they said in November they plan on releasing a Kestrel CLR model line of motorized floor-rising UST screens!





Oh no way! That is stellar news. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Mike Garrett

Buddylee123 said:


> 64ms lag time is really disappointing


High lag because this projector uses the 0.47 chip, so rather than shifting twice, it shifts four times. The 0.47 chip gives up some sharpness over the larger 0.66" chip that was used in some of the earlier DLP's like the HT9050, HT9060, LK970 and LK990.


----------



## TTBear

Knolly said:


> Got some good news for the floor rising screens.
> 
> I pinged Elite Screens and they said in November they plan on releasing a Kestrel CLR model line of motorized floor-rising UST screens!



Knolly, did they happen to mention what sizing they will be offering, and if it will be tab-tensioned? Thanks again!


----------



## Knolly

TTBear said:


> Knolly, did they happen to mention what sizing they will be offering, and if it will be tab-tensioned? Thanks again!


Unfortunately not, pretty light on details at the moment, this was the full text I got:



> In follow up , ELITE SCREENS will be introducing our” KESTREL CLR” models in late NOV....The Kestrel Clr models will be motorized floor screens and will have our CLR surface.
> 
> ...as well we will be introducing our new “ PRESENTATION CLR “ line... which will be portable non motorized screens with a CLR surface.
> 
> We do not have model info , specs, nor pricing as of yet... since the models are on our roadmap.
> 
> Please ck back with me later in early Nov as we should have the specs and pricing for those new lines, then. And again, stock is expected in by end of Nov.


----------



## colinmatheny11

Mike Garrett said:


> High lag because this projector uses the 0.47 chip, so rather than shifting twice, it shifts four times. The 0.47 chip gives up some sharpness over the larger 0.66" chip that was used in some of the earlier DLP's like the HT9050, HT9060, LK970 and LK990.


My understanding is they are using the . 66 chip on the LG. That's what Robert @value Electronics said. 

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## bennutt

Knolly said:


> I'm also waiting on the Optoma P1 before making a final decision. Truth be told even if I went with the LG I'd have to wait for the black one since I think the white unit would stick out like a sore thumb on a dark Salamander console.


The white is not a deal breaker, a sheet of black vinyl from a local sign shop would instantly solve that.
The input lag is the only thing that gives me pause.


----------



## Troy LaMont

colinmatheny11 said:


> My understanding is they are using the . 66 chip on the LG. That's what Robert @value Electronics said.
> 
> Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


Very interesting...the first I've heard of the LG using the .66" chip. Would be nice if it did but it sounds rather odd seeing as how no new projectors in a few years have used the .66" chip. We'd get better contrast and sharpness with the larger chip so let's hope it's true. 🤞

Also curious if this is a newer .66" chip or the same DLP660TE?


----------



## Knolly

bennutt said:


> The white is not a deal breaker, a sheet of black vinyl from a local sign shop would instantly solve that.
> The input lag is the only thing that gives me pause.


Agreed about white not being a dealbreaker, I wouldn't have thought twice about it until I saw the video where LG confirmed they'd make a black one, in which case I'd wait for that. I'm just a talentless hack when it comes to crafts so I know I'd be perpetually unhappy with a vinyl wrap and/or paint job.


----------



## bix26

Troy LaMont said:


> Very interesting...the first I've heard of the LG using the .66" chip. Would be nice if it did but it sounds rather odd seeing as how no new projectors in a few years have used the .66" chip. We'd get better contrast and sharpness with the larger chip so let's hope it's true. [emoji1696]
> 
> 
> 
> Also curious if this is a newer .66" chip or the same DLP660TE?




It would certainly make the lack of 3D less disappointing. I understand that the .66 dmd is much more costly to implement 3D. So at least it would be a fair trade off for better picture quality, rather than just laziness. Can’t wait to see the measurements on this thing.


----------



## eL777

bix26 said:


> It would certainly make the lack of 3D less disappointing. I understand that the .66 dmd is much more costly to implement 3D. So at least it would be a fair trade off for better picture quality, rather than just laziness. Can’t wait to see the measurements on this thing.


I have looked up this projector quite extensively as of late. Of note, some of the Korean Youtube videos I have watched indicate it is the 0.66 chip as well (using google translation). I haven't found anything official, though.


----------



## blee0120

The price is nowhere I thought it would be.


----------



## Mike Garrett

colinmatheny11 said:


> My understanding is they are using the . 66 chip on the LG. That's what Robert @value Electronics said.
> 
> Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


Robert also said, per another poster, it was a new native 4K chip, not a shifted chip and we know that info is wrong. I should be able to confirm at CEDIA if it is the .47" chip.


----------



## Colin+M

Mike Garrett said:


> Robert also said, per another poster, it was a new native 4K chip, not a shifted chip and we know that info is wrong. I should be able to confirm at CEDIA if it is the .47" chip.




Thanks! I’m personally holding out for the Optoma. 

At the $6k price point, the new hisense tri-chroma looks like a better option.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Garrett

Colin+M said:


> Thanks! I’m personally holding out for the Optoma.
> 
> At the $6k price point, the new hisense tri-chroma looks like a better option.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If they could get decent contrast out of a DLP, the Hisense would be a killer. Color wise it will look very good.


----------



## eL777

Mike Garrett said:


> If they could get decent contrast out of a DLP, the Hisense would be a killer. Color wise it will look very good.


Isn't the Hisense supposed to be like $15k+ or am I thinking of something else?


----------



## Mike Garrett

eL777 said:


> Isn't the Hisense supposed to be like $15k+ or am I thinking of something else?


Yes, around that price, but we are talking a RGB laser projector.


----------



## eL777

Mike Garrett said:


> Yes, around that price, but we are talking a RGB laser projector.


That's true.. and exciting. At that price, though, I can't justify for my needs. I think the LG will fit the bill for me with dual laser and no color wheel.


----------



## colinmatheny11

eL777 said:


> That's true.. and exciting. At that price, though, I can't justify for my needs. I think the LG will fit the bill for me with dual laser and no color wheel.



At least the Hisense comes with a screen and sub at that price. Reportedly they will offer the projector as a standalone which would definitely reduce the price. My plan is to get a "good enough" option for the next few years and wait for the prices to come down to earth some.

I currently have the LG HF85LA and it isn't "terrible", but at 1500 lumens it really isn't bright enough for ambient light use even with a lenticular screen. The Optoma @ 3000 lumens will hopefully remedy that.


----------



## eL777

kraine said:


> The HU85LS like the Optoma P1 use 0.47 XPR X4 DMD Chip :
> 
> 
> https://www.passionhomecinema.fr/bl...9/lg-hu85ls-dlp-4k-laser-ultra-courte-focale/


We seem to have conflicting information. This site among a couple of other Korean sites say it's the 0.66 chip. https://m.kbench.com/?q=node/200972 

I asked for clarification on LG's website, not sure I'll get an answer but maybe we'll get something.


----------



## Mike Garrett

kraine said:


> The HU85LS like the Optoma P1 use 0.47 XPR X4 DMD Chip :
> 
> 
> https://www.passionhomecinema.fr/bl...9/lg-hu85ls-dlp-4k-laser-ultra-courte-focale/


It is being stated that the chip size is 0.66 size. That is good if correct, since 0.66 only flashes two frames, where as the 0.47 flashes four frames.

Added
Earlier in this thread, people kept saying they were told by the seller this was true native 4K and I showed the specs, listing XPR. The video I saw was only four days old, so the seller is still telling people this is not using shift type technology.


----------



## eL777

Mike Garrett said:


> I was pretty sure it was using the smaller 0.47" chip. Thanks for confirming. Will not be as sharp as the 0.66" DLP's. I just came across a video by Spare Change where the LG laser is being discussed and in the video, the projector is said to not be an E-shift type of projector. That is completely false. Not only is it E-shift, but it is shifting twice, creating four separate images, not two, like the larger 0.66 chip. That is why the 0.47" chip is not as sharp as the 0.66" chip. Sharpness is still good, but not quite as good as projectors like the HT9060, LK970 or LK990. Contrast also takes a small hit when you move from 0.66 to 0.47.
> 
> Added
> Earlier in this thread, people kept saying they were told by the seller this was true native 4K and I showed the specs, listing XPR. The video I saw was only four days old, so the seller is still telling people this is not using E-shift type technology.


Don't jump to conclusions yet as more sources say it's the 0.66" chip. I'm reaching out to LG to verify.


----------



## Mike Garrett

eL777 said:


> Don't jump to conclusions yet as more sources say it's the 0.66" chip. I'm reaching out to LG to verify.


Hopefully not the same person with LG that gave the incorrect native contrast spec. Really need to talk to the engineers. Hopefully they will be at CEDIA.


----------



## flyguyjake

Mike Garrett said:


> If they could get decent contrast out of a DLP, the Hisense would be a killer. Color wise it will look very good.



Is the Hisense TriChroma using the .66" DMD?


----------



## flyguyjake

Is this LG using the ALPD 3.0 laser technology?


----------



## kraine

My first interlocutor at LG told me that they were 0.47 chips and today contact with the second representative who says it's a 0.67. Sorry for these reversals but it seems that at LG they don't know the details of their projectors.


----------



## eL777

kraine said:


> My first interlocutor at LG told me that they were 0.47 chips and today contact with the second representative who says it's a 0.67. Sorry for these reversals but it seems that at LG they don't know the details of their projectors.


No problem. Thanks for the information. I would also like to point to a recent post from Robert explaining that it is the 0.66" chip and how the chip works in this projector to produce a 4K image. Post 83 https://forum.blu-ray.com/showthread.php?t=313347&page=5 

I'm still going to clarify with LG USA (if they respond back to me) but I'm pretty convinced at this point it's the 0.66" chip.


----------



## Mike Garrett

flyguyjake said:


> Is the Hisense TriChroma using the .66" DMD?


The earlier ones were using the 0.66 chip. I assume the new will also be 0.66, but will not know for sure, until it comes out.


----------



## BenPlace

$6,000 puts it out of the hands of most people.
I will stick with my Xiaomi UST 4K Laser...


----------



## tambur123

Colin+M said:


> Thanks! I’m personally holding out for the Optoma.
> 
> At the $6k price point, the new hisense tri-chroma looks like a better option.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


In Europe Optoma UHZ65UST (P1 in US) was confirmed at 5k euros a while back.


----------



## solal-

Mike Garrett said:


> The earlier ones were using the 0.66 chip. I assume the new will also be 0.66, but will not know for sure, until it comes out.


 On this video youtube watch?v=_D0Q4jsXtrs we can see in the background on some slides that the projector is presented as using a DLP 660TE DMD chipset


----------



## Troy LaMont

solal- said:


> On this video youtube watch?v=_D0Q4jsXtrs we can see in the background on some slides that the projector is presented as using a DLP 660TE DMD chipset


Great catch! And there we have it, proof! So the .66" chip it is. That's even more exciting (not $6,000 worth of excitement thought)! LOL


----------



## solal-

Hi troy, 



I have a question for you (and other peoples here). I'm currently moving to a new flat and I will have 3m (9.8ft) from wall to wall. 

I currently own an HW55-ES but with those distance, I calculated that it can at the max. project an ~78" image. So I would like to know if it's better to switch to an UST projector (but I would like to have one be better than my current projector) to have a 100" image or to buy a 75" TV (There is a big bargain on the samsung 75qe900r in a store near me currently, but as it an exposition model it will not stay long). 

What do you think it's the best ? (I watch lot of movie but also play lot of video games and it seems most UST projector have a very bad input lag).


----------



## Buddylee123

solal- said:


> Hi troy,
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question for you (and other peoples here). I'm currently moving to a new flat and I will have 3m (9.8ft) from wall to wall.
> 
> I currently own an HW55-ES but with those distance, I calculated that it can at the max. project an ~78" image. So I would like to know if it's better to switch to an UST projector (but I would like to have one be better than my current projector) to have a 100" image or to buy a 75" TV (There is a big bargain on the samsung 75qe900r in a store near me currently, but as it an exposition model it will not stay long).
> 
> What do you think it's the best ? (I watch lot of movie but also play lot of video games and it seems most UST projector have a very bad input lag).




If you want to keep your current projector you could always bounce the image off a mirror on your back wall to get the size you want.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solal-

It seem a bit complex and also the ceiling is at 3m so it's to high to fix the projector on it and I want to avoid to have a wall mount and very long hdmi cable, that's why I was looking for an ust projector.


----------



## bennutt

solal- said:


> Hi troy,
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question for you (and other peoples here). I'm currently moving to a new flat and I will have 3m (9.8ft) from wall to wall.
> 
> I currently own an HW55-ES but with those distance, I calculated that it can at the max. project an ~78" image. So I would like to know if it's better to switch to an UST projector (but I would like to have one be better than my current projector) to have a 100" image or to buy a 75" TV (There is a big bargain on the samsung 75qe900r in a store near me currently, but as it an exposition model it will not stay long).
> 
> What do you think it's the best ? (I watch lot of movie but also play lot of video games and it seems most UST projector have a very bad input lag).




I’d go with the TV in that situation. If the image is less than 100” none of the projectors can compete with HDR, Dolby Vision, etc. As a gamer, anything processing the pixel shifts is going to add lag the TVs don’t have.

I’m watching this thread carefully because I *want* something that can beat my current 85” TV (on the points above) so I can go back to the 100” image but nothing under 10 grand can get there yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qoopy

solal- said:


> Hi troy,
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question for you (and other peoples here). I'm currently moving to a new flat and I will have 3m (9.8ft) from wall to wall.
> 
> I currently own an HW55-ES but with those distance, I calculated that it can at the max. project an ~78" image. So I would like to know if it's better to switch to an UST projector (but I would like to have one be better than my current projector) to have a 100" image or to buy a 75" TV (There is a big bargain on the samsung 75qe900r in a store near me currently, but as it an exposition model it will not stay long).
> 
> What do you think it's the best ? (I watch lot of movie but also play lot of video games and it seems most UST projector have a very bad input lag).



You'll enjoy watching 120" @3m.


----------



## Troy LaMont

solal- said:


> Hi troy,
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question for you (and other peoples here). I'm currently moving to a new flat and I will have 3m (9.8ft) from wall to wall.
> 
> I currently own an HW55-ES but with those distance, I calculated that it can at the max. project an ~78" image. So I would like to know if it's better to switch to an UST projector (but I would like to have one be better than my current projector) to have a 100" image or to buy a 75" TV (There is a big bargain on the samsung 75qe900r in a store near me currently, but as it an exposition model it will not stay long).
> 
> What do you think it's the best ? (I watch lot of movie but also play lot of video games and it seems most UST projector have a very bad input lag).


Solal, I would definitely recommend going to a UST projector if it is in your budget. Ease of install and viewing immersion will be so much better than using the current projector you have or getting a bigger LCD TV.

UST projectors are getting better all the time but this projector we're discussing is on the high end so you may want to check out the Optoma offering or maybe Viewsonic and lastly the Chinese manufacturers.

Good luck.


----------



## solal-

Hi, 



Thank you for the answer I'm using a projectors for more than ten years (for every things, gaming, movie or watching TV show), so it's true that it will be difficult to come back to a TV (but I was always at more than 4m from the wall). For the moment the only one that correspond to what I want is the LG because the xiaomi as too much latency to be used to play game (even the LG is not that great with 64ms). As I will not move until November, I have time to see how goods will the optoma and the viewsonic be, if there are not better at the input lag I should probably buy the LG and announce to my wife that I will spend 7000 euros for a projector and a screen  (I was more thinking to spend around 3ke when I was looking for something new).
Anyway I'm really looking forward a technical review of this projector.


----------



## sbquart

From the brochure.


----------



## DunMunro

Art's review:

https://www.projectorreviews.com/re...ngs-quality-home-theater-to-your-living-room/


----------



## colinmatheny11

Overall a glowing review, but I'm more intrigued that he mentioned the new Optoma P1 is a dual laser like the LG...

If that's true, what a deal for the Optoma comparatively. 

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Troy LaMont

colinmatheny11 said:


> Overall a glowing review, but I'm more intrigued that he mentioned the new Optoma P1 is a dual laser like the LG...
> 
> If that's true, what a deal for the Optoma comparatively.
> 
> Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


The Optoma is a single blue laser, Art was incorrect. I've sent him a message.


----------



## TTBear

Great to finally get a proper review! 

Now, all we need is an equivalent review of the Optoma P1. I am thinking there are a ton of people waiting with bated breath. 

Personally, I am thinking that if the Optoma even has 85% of the performance of the LG, I will go with it. $3000 is far more palatable than double that figure.

I skimmed the article, but couldn't find out which screen they used? Can anyone with better reading comprehension than I have, chime in? Thanks!


----------



## flyguyjake

DunMunro said:


> Art's review:
> 
> https://www.projectorreviews.com/re...ngs-quality-home-theater-to-your-living-room/





So Art says its the .47" DMD and not the .66"?


----------



## Johnny nz

flyguyjake said:


> So Art says its the .47" DMD and not the .66"?


4K UHD resolution 

2716x1528x2 pixel shifting projector
_LG is a 2716x1528x2 pixel shifter – using the larger .66″ chip._


----------



## TTBear

flyguyjake said:


> So Art says its the .47" DMD and not the .66"?


I think that debate has been put to bed? Confirmed 0.66", I believe.


----------



## Knolly

DunMunro said:


> Art's review:
> 
> https://www.projectorreviews.com/re...ngs-quality-home-theater-to-your-living-room/


Really fantastic review, those images with ambient light are really impressive. This new crop of UST projectors has me excited more than any other display tech in quite some time.


----------



## Troy LaMont

TTBear said:


> I think that debate has been put to bed? Confirmed 0.66", I believe.


Correct, .66" confirmed. Art was incorrect again. 😢


----------



## TimHuey

It's not up on any of the projector calculators yet. But I wonder if since it's so close to the screen if it will be equivalent brightness to a 5000 lumens projector 18 feet away.


----------



## bix26

TimHuey said:


> It's not up on any of the projector calculators yet. But I wonder if since it's so close to the screen if it will be equivalent brightness to a 5000 lumens projector 18 feet away.




I don’t know about it being equal to 5,000 lumens. I can say that my current 795 lumen UST seems just as bright as my previous 1,200 lumen standard throw projector that was 11’ away.


----------



## TimHuey

These UST projectors seem to scream rear projection. I wonder what the problem is limiting that use. Seems like an easy increase in brightness.


----------



## ZAPH

A second review due soon. 

https://hometheaterhifi.com/news/pr...la-ultra-short-throw-laser-projector-preview/


----------



## TimHuey

Gesh I'm having such a hard time settling on a UST. I have so many pros and cons and I cant Prioritize them enough to figure out if I would be happy

First except for one UST projector I lose the ability to have a large screen. I'm stuck around the 120" area and now I'm not sure its worth the hassle over an 85" Flat Screen

Second, I lose the 2.39 possibility and use of a panamorph to achieve an incredible cinema experience.

And those are the 2 main reasons I want a projector in my living room

Pro though
I have very minimal design issues and mounting problems.
and wiring becomes incredibly easy.

So what I'm beginning to come to is that If i can deal with the mounting and wiring issues easily on the standard projector I would get a much better picture covering a much larger image. 

I'm just having a hard time convincing myself I would be happy with 16:9 120" screen.


----------



## avsBuddy

Why does that thing only comes in white if it's meant for HT? At least offer black option. And gold with black top


----------



## Johnny nz

Anybody that has the xy fixed screens, do you think if you moved house or in my situation move country in 12 month , do you think the screen and frame will pack down and shipped and the re assembled ok re quality of screw holes etc ??


----------



## realperson

does anyone have a link to comparison between HU85LA and HU80KA? do they have same 0.66" DMD, how do they compare?


----------



## Troy LaMont

realperson said:


> does anyone have a link to comparison between HU85LA and HU80KA? do they have same 0.66" DMD, how do they compare?


The only comparison is that they're made by the same company, other than that they are completely different projectors. In the review posted by Projectorreviews.com, Art does a very brief comparison but states that the HU85L is a different beast. See the review posted a page or so back. Keep in mind that the HU85L is dual laser and a UST projector with a bigger DLP chipet so a comparision isn't really needed, the HU85L blows the HU80KA out of the water by a long margin.


----------



## realperson

Thanks @Troy for explanation.
Hmm.. it was very weird to me since i just started looking at 4k projectors and on lg's website I saw that both looked eerily similar to where there placement was and thus the question, since the price difference is huge between them. here are the links which show them:
lg dot com /us/images/TV/features/F2-1_HU80KA_2018_Feature_09_TransformingDesign_1_D-v2.jpg
lg dot com /us/images/home-video/md06065176/features/PJT-HU85L-05-2-UST-2-D.jpg


----------



## Troy LaMont

realperson said:


> Thanks @Troy for explanation.
> Hmm.. it was very weird to me since i just started looking at 4k projectors and on lg's website I saw that both looked eerily similar to where there placement was and thus the question, since the price difference is huge between them. here are the links which show them:
> lg dot com /us/images/TV/features/F2-1_HU80KA_2018_Feature_09_TransformingDesign_1_D-v2.jpg
> lg dot com /us/images/home-video/md06065176/features/PJT-HU85L-05-2-UST-2-D.jpg


Those are marketing representations, but to me they don't really look that similiar. The HU85 is right up against the screen, where as the HU80 is about 6-8 ft back, you can't put an UST 6-8 feet back...just saying.


----------



## alinefx

*LG HU85LA Demo*

Here's a quick install video of the LG HU85LA, paired with a Screen Innovations Zero Edge Pro 120" UST ALR Screen, housed in a custom Salamander Designs Chameleon series UST Cabinet, Denon AVR-1600H Receiver and GoldenEar Reference Center Channel speaker.


----------



## TTBear

This looks so very promising.


----------



## ERuiz

TTBear said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1VKoUld4f0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks so very promising.




I'm starting to really lean more towards this projector, over the Optoma P1. I think it's definitely worth spending the extra cash on this one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bix26

ERuiz said:


> I'm starting to really lean more towards this projector, over the Optoma P1. I think it's definitely worth spending the extra cash on this one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Depends, for me the lack of 3D, higher input lag and extra cost have me leaning towards the Optoma. 
If LG had included 3D, or put a game mode with a sub 60ms lag the extra cost would be a no brainer for me.


----------



## solal-

bix26 said:


> Depends, for me the lack of 3D, higher input lag and extra cost have me leaning towards the Optoma.
> If LG had included 3D, or put a game mode with a sub 60ms lag the extra cost would be a no brainer for me.



The LG as a game mode with 58ms of input lag according to this test : https://www.projectorreviews.com/lg/lg-hu85la-cinebeam-thinq-4k-projector-special-features/ . Also, it seem there is still lot of settings accessible in game mode, even if not all like video correction is activated. With the optoma you must deactivate lot of settings too, like geometry correction. 



I currently have a sony HW-55es who have an input lag of around 27ms but what is interesting is that the input lag is the same in game mode or in reference mode who come with well calibrated colors. I would like to know if it will be the same with the optoma and the LG, it great to have a game mode with an acceptable input lag, but would like to have correct colors too. It will be very great to have some test of this projector oriented towards gaming.


----------



## kraine

70 ms input lag


I have just published the LG HU85LA test in French and English. In conclusion it is a little expensive compared to the XIAOMI 4K models.


https://www.passionhomecinema.fr/blog/index.php/04/09/2019/test-lg-hu85la-lavis-de-gregory/


----------



## solal-

Thank you Kraine, do you think you will test the optoma p1 when it will be released ?


----------



## Frank714

kraine said:


> In conclusion it is a little expensive compared to the XIAOMI 4K models.


 
Dynamic contrast half as good (or twice as worse) compared to the Xiaomi (that only uses the 0.47" DMD!!!), underwhelming sound performance compared to the Xiaomi (although LG has the larger casing) and no 3D support. 


Send the Optoma "CinemaX" P1 into the arena to rival "Maximus" Xiaomi...


----------



## eL777

I own this projector and I'm a casual console gamer. Turning game mode off, games are unplayable due to the lag. With game mode on, I don't notice any lag but this could be just how I perceive it. I played Super Mario Maker 2 on Switch and Super Smash Bros with no issues. Call of Duty and those types may be a problem for some but I don't play FPS games on a console so I can't really comment on those.


----------



## ERuiz

For those wondering about image offsets and what not, here is an image from the manual. I finally found this last night and it helped me greatly in deciding if this projector would work in my setup. I just wanted to share it in case others were looking for this info as well.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tambur123

Frank714 said:


> Dynamic contrast half as good (or twice as worse) compared to the Xiaomi


This is really bad! I was hoping that this is the one. I still hope that Optoma will have better contrast, otherwise I’ll probably go with Xiaomi.


----------



## ERuiz

I pulled the trigger and ordered the LG HU85LA! [emoji1377][emoji1377][emoji1377] Now begins the waiting game for UPS to show up [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eL777

ERuiz said:


> I pulled the trigger and ordered the LG HU85LA! [emoji1377][emoji1377][emoji1377] Now begins the waiting game for UPS to show up [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enjoy! I love mine. I came from a 65" OLED to using this at 120". Size makes a big difference. I was fine trading some picture quality for bigger size. Well worth it.


----------



## ERuiz

eL777 said:


> Enjoy! I love mine. I came from a 65" OLED to using this at 120". Size makes a big difference. I was fine trading some picture quality for bigger size. Well worth it.




Yea, I know the feeling. I had a JVC 500R with an 138" 2.35:1 CIH screen. I got tired of the setup, got rid of it and purchased a LG 65C7P.

Nothing could get me to leave my OLED and it's picture quality, but I just miss having a huge screen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EMINENT1

eL777 said:


> Enjoy! I love mine. I came from a 65" OLED to using this at 120". Size makes a big difference. I was fine trading some picture quality for bigger size. Well worth it.


Which Oled did you have?

Also, was it difficult to drop Dolbyvision or Atmos? Those are the 2 main worries and after that is picture quality.

Could you elaborate a bit more? I currently have a 65 C9.

Sent from my SM-T720 using Tapatalk


----------



## ERuiz

EMINENT1 said:


> Which Oled did you have?
> 
> Also, was it difficult to drop Dolbyvision or Atmos? Those are the 2 main worries and after that is picture quality.
> 
> Could you elaborate a bit more? I currently have a 65 C9.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T720 using Tapatalk




I have the LG 65C7P, which is now in the living room.

I don't mind dropping DV because at least this projector will do HDR and according to I think Robert, from Value Electronics, it will display DV as HDR.

As for Atmos, I'm not losing it because my AVR and Klipsch 7.2.1 setup are still in place and will be used with this projector. Even though the .2 (subwoofers) have been eliminated as long as I am living in this apartment. Once I purchase a home, I will put the subs back in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectionHead

ERuiz said:


> I pulled the trigger and ordered the LG HU85LA! [emoji1377][emoji1377][emoji1377] Now begins the waiting game for UPS to show up [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You'll be enjoying this bad-boy before you know it


----------



## ERuiz

ProjectionHead said:


> You'll be enjoying this bad-boy before you know it



[emoji847] Thanks buddy! You really came through for me. I really appreciate it. Is it in the big brown truck? [emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eL777

EMINENT1 said:


> Which Oled did you have?
> 
> Also, was it difficult to drop Dolbyvision or Atmos? Those are the 2 main worries and after that is picture quality.
> 
> Could you elaborate a bit more? I currently have a 65 C9.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T720 using Tapatalk


I have the LG E6 65" and replaced it with this projector. OLED is now in the office/game room. Giving up Dolby Vision hasn't been a big deal, I never found it that much more superior at least to my eyes. I have an AVR so Dolby Atmos is still going strong. HDR looks good on this projector but don't expect OLED good. Same with black levels, good but not great or OLED level. I'm really enjoying the 120" size though.


----------



## ERuiz

eL777 said:


> I have the LG E6 65" and replaced it with this projector. OLED is now in the office/game room. Giving up Dolby Vision hasn't been a big deal, I never found it that much more superior at least to my eyes. I have an AVR so Dolby Atmos is still going strong. HDR looks good on this projector but don't expect OLED good. Same with black levels, good but not great or OLED level. I'm really enjoying the 120" size though.




Yea, same here. The one thing I know I will miss is the ability to do a CIH setup. Before going to the OLED, my screen was 138" 2.35:1 and since my JVC 500R had lens memory, I could easily zoom in and out, depending on content. I loved being able to zoom the black bars off the screen.

Oh well, I guess you can't have your cake and eat it too. lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eL777

ERuiz said:


> Yea, same here. The one thing I know I will miss is the ability to do a CIH setup. Before going to the OLED, my screen was 138" 2.35:1 and since my JVC 500R had lens memory, I could easily zoom in and out, depending on content. I loved being able to zoom the black bars off the screen.
> 
> Oh well, I guess you can't have your cake and eat it too. lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah that would be nice.. black bars are annoying. I enjoy the simplicity of a UST though. Maybe someday we'll have USTs with more functionality or maybe microLED will be a thing then. Better things are coming but are probably still several years out.


----------



## ERuiz

eL777 said:


> Yeah that would be nice.. black bars are annoying. I enjoy the simplicity of a UST though. Maybe someday we'll have USTs with more functionality or maybe microLED will be a thing then. Better things are coming but are probably still several years out.


Exactly. One thing I've learned over the years is buy now what you want, and just enjoy it. I've been guilty in the past of playing the "waiting for the next big thing" game. I plan on enjoying this UST projector for years to come.


----------



## ERuiz

Out of curiosity, can input lag be improved via firmware updates? I don't have my projector yet, so I can't say how it is with my XBox One X, but some reviewers are claiming input lag circa ~55ms. I wonder if LG can improve these over time with some firmware updates.


----------



## eL777

ERuiz said:


> Out of curiosity, can input lag be improved via firmware updates? I don't have my projector yet, so I can't say how it is with my XBox One X, but some reviewers are claiming input lag circa ~55ms. I wonder if LG can improve these over time with some firmware updates.


Yes they can but it probably depends on several factors. When I first got my E6 OLED, gaming in HDR mode had high input lag. They came out with an update later on that improved gaming in HDR down to 34ms. This was a firmware update and it instantly improved input lag in HDR. So, it's possible but only if there isn't some major underlying reason why the projector can't improve (physical or otherwise).


----------



## ERuiz

eL777 said:


> Yes they can but it probably depends on several factors. When I first got my E6 OLED, gaming in HDR mode had high input lag. They came out with an update later on that improved gaming in HDR down to 34ms. This was a firmware update and it instantly improved input lag in HDR. So, it's possible but only if there isn't some major underlying reason why the projector physically can't improve.


Sweet, I can't wait to get my pj and give it a test with m XBX and Battlefield V. I will definitely be able to report back if input lag is too much for FPS shooters. I'm in no way, shape or form a professional gamer, but been gaming for decades and can sense input lag on FPS games.

I did some reading of the LG HU85LA's manual and it seems that in order to make their game mode work, you MUST either use the pj's built-in speakers or headphones (if equipped with a headphone jack) or both. If you pump audio out via HDMI to say a receiver, the game mode will not engage. Let me pull up the manual again and double check. It clearly makes mention of this but of course, it does not list any numbers as far as how much input lag this game mode exhibits.


----------



## eL777

ERuiz said:


> Sweet, I can't wait to get my pj and give it a test with m XBX and Battlefield V. I will definitely be able to report back if input lag is too much for FPS shooters. I'm in no way, shape or form a professional gamer, but been gaming for decades and can sense input lag on FPS games.
> 
> I did some reading of the LG HU85LA's manual and it seems that in order to make their game mode work, you MUST either use the pj's built-in speakers or headphones (if equipped with a headphone jack) or both. If you pump audio out via HDMI to say a receiver, the game mode will not engage. Let me pull up the manual again and double check. It clearly makes mention of this but of course, it does not list any numbers as far as how much input lag this game mode exhibits.


I can't speak for FPS's since I play those on PC but platformers, RPGs, fighting games work well in game mode (at least for me). 

I was confused by the manual too because I had read that before I had the projector and was worried. This is not the case, however. You simply need to change your picture mode from the default of "Standard" to "Game" to engage game mode. I have my sound going to my receiver via HDMI and game mode works fine with sound coming through my surround speakers from receiver.


----------



## ERuiz

Ok, here are the references to "Instant Game Response" within the manual:



> PAGE 78
> 
> [Instant Game Response]
> (Q.Settings) [Picture] [Additional Settings] [Instant Game
> Response]
> Set the HDMI port connected to the device to be [On] to enjoy games with the optimal
> video for the game.
> However, if the device doesn’t support it, it may not work properly.
> • *Set the [HDMI ULTRA HD Deep Color] feature to [On] for the HDMI terminal
> connected to the gaming device to enable [Instant Game Response].*
> • *It works only when the (Q.Settings) [Sound] [Sound Out] is
> [Internal Projector Speaker]/[Wired Headphones]/[Internal Projector Speaker +
> Wired Headphones].*
> — The configurable items differ depending upon model.
> • When the [Instant Game Response] is launched, the video may blink temporarily.
> • If you turn this feature [On], you cannot change some video settings items.





> PAGE 81
> 
> [Sound Out]
> The configurable items differ depending upon model.
> • *When [Instant Game Response] is set to [On], audio delays may occur if you set
> [Sound Out] to [Bluetooth]/[Optical]/[HDMI ARC].
> Switch to [Internal Projector Speaker] or change (Q. Settings)
> [Sound] [HDMI Input Audio Format] to [PCM].*


One can infer that by switch the HDMI Input Audio Format to PCM will eliminate any type of audio processing, thus helping with sync issues and perhaps lowering lag a bit more?

Just speculation on my part, at this point, but I really hope it is low enough where I can play BFV without any issues.


----------



## ERuiz

eL777 said:


> I can't speak for FPS's since I play those on PC but platformers, RPGs, fighting games work well in game mode (at least for me).
> 
> I was confused by the manual too because I had read that before I had the projector and was worried. This is not the case, however. You simply need to change your picture mode from the default of "Standard" to "Game" to engage game mode. I have my sound going to my receiver via HDMI and game mode works fine with sound coming through my surround speakers from receiver.


I see. Do you have HDMI input audio format set to PCM on the pj?

According to the manual, when you have IGR (Instant Game Response) engaged and are using HDMI ARC to a receiver, you should set HDMI input audio format set to PCM, to avoid any audio delays.


----------



## eL777

ERuiz said:


> I see. Do you have HDMI input audio format set to PCM on the pj?
> 
> According to the manual, when you have IGR (Instant Game Response) engaged and are using HDMI ARC to a receiver, you should set HDMI input audio format set to PCM, to avoid any audio delays.


Oh yeah, that's right. The manual references "instant game response". I don't have the projector set to PCM but I don't believe I'm using instant game response either. The instant game response feature detects when you're playing a game and automatically switches to game mode. Not really that useful of a feature for me, at least that's how I understood it worked.


----------



## DunMunro

Here's Chris Eberle's review:

https://hometheaterhifi.com/reviews...5la-ultra-short-throw-laser-projector-review/

It seems like an impressive bit of kit.


----------



## ERuiz

DunMunro said:


> Here's Chris Eberle's review:
> 
> 
> 
> https://hometheaterhifi.com/reviews...5la-ultra-short-throw-laser-projector-review/
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like an impressive bit of kit.




Wow, I just finished reading it and he seems to be very impressed with the PQ this projector throws out. Thanks for sharing!

BTW, I found a local custom cabinet shop who will get me a quote by Wednesday. I hope it's a good one, because I really want to get this cabinet built!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buddylee123

DunMunro said:


> Here's Chris Eberle's review:
> 
> https://hometheaterhifi.com/reviews...5la-ultra-short-throw-laser-projector-review/
> 
> It seems like an impressive bit of kit.


Wow I'm surprised that the contrast was that high. I wish I could see this projector in person.


----------



## eL777

Buddylee123 said:


> Wow I'm surprised that the contrast was that high. I wish I could see this projector in person.


I love mine but I have no other projectors to compare it to. This is my first one and the only other home projectors I've seen were not 'home theater' projectors. 

I did have some people over this weekend who originally made fun of the cost of this projector but they were very impressed after seeing it. I have mine paired with the 120" CLR Elite Screens screen and it's beautiful. Got an LED strip behind the screen for bias lighting. Ahhh sooo good.


----------



## ERuiz

eL777 said:


> I love mine but I have no other projectors to compare it to. This is my first one and the only other home projectors I've seen were not 'home theater' projectors.
> 
> I did have some people over this weekend who originally made fun of the cost of this projector but they were very impressed after seeing it. I have mine paired with the 120" CLR Elite Screens screen and it's beautiful. Got an LED strip behind the screen for bias lighting. Ahhh sooo good.


Post some pics!! Help me with my anxiety while I wait for mine to arrive. =)


----------



## tambur123

DunMunro said:


> Here's Chris Eberle's review:
> 
> https://hometheaterhifi.com/reviews...5la-ultra-short-throw-laser-projector-review/
> 
> It seems like an impressive bit of kit.


Maybe I’m missing something very obvious, but how is it an impressive piece of kit when the contrast is about 50% lower than what Xiaomi achieves for a 3rd of the price? I really want to like this pj and order it but the common sense tells me otherwise.


----------



## eL777

ERuiz said:


> Post some pics!! Help me with my anxiety while I wait for mine to arrive. =)


This is the only decent one I have on my phone at the moment (currently at work). I had to get creative with my set up to accommodate a UST projector. For it to project an image low enough, I had to take off the top shelf of my entertainment stand so that the projector would physically sit lower. Due to that, I bought a center speaker stand to put my center channel speaker on and recalibrated my speaker levels. Let me know what you think. Projector is behind and under the center speaker (hard to see in this pic).


----------



## Buddylee123

tambur123 said:


> Maybe I’m missing something very obvious, but how is it an impressive piece of kit when the contrast is about 50% lower than what Xiaomi achieves for a 3rd of the price? I really want to like this pj and order it but the common sense tells me otherwise.




What’s the contrast on the Xiaomi?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buddylee123

eL777 said:


> I love mine but I have no other projectors to compare it to. This is my first one and the only other home projectors I've seen were not 'home theater' projectors.
> 
> 
> 
> I did have some people over this weekend who originally made fun of the cost of this projector but they were very impressed after seeing it. I have mine paired with the 120" CLR Elite Screens screen and it's beautiful. Got an LED strip behind the screen for bias lighting. Ahhh sooo good.




Where do you live? Lol just kidding. I have a JVC RS420 in my theatre but I could see using one of these in the living room 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ERuiz

eL777 said:


> This is the only decent one I have on my phone at the moment (currently at work). I had to get creative with my set up to accommodate a UST projector. For it to project an image low enough, I had to take off the top shelf of my entertainment stand so that the projector would physically sit lower. Due to that, I bought a center speaker stand to put my center channel speaker on and recalibrated my speaker levels. Let me know what you think. Projector is behind and under the center speaker (hard to see in this pic).


Wow that looks great!!! If you wouldn't have mentioned taking off the top shelf, I would've never noticed, really. It looks clean and very modern. I guess necessity is truly the mother of invention! =) Good job! Looking forward to more pics later ;-)

What do you have to say about the black bars? I know they will not be inky black, but are they distracting at all while watching a cinemascope film?


----------



## DunMunro

tambur123 said:


> Maybe I’m missing something very obvious, but how is it an impressive piece of kit when the contrast is about 50% lower than what Xiaomi achieves for a 3rd of the price? I really want to like this pj and order it but the common sense tells me otherwise.


AFAIK, Eberle didn't test the Xiaomi, and the HU85L is compared favourably to other PJs that he has tested:




> Since I had already run my HDR benchmarks, I knew the red primary would be very saturated. Luckily though, only the reddest of reds were a bit too intense. Shades of orange, like those found in the Planet Earth II episode, Deserts, were simply brilliant. And the detail in grains of sand and cactus needles was on a visceral level. You could just reach out and touch everything, it was so clear. *Optically, the HU85LA is on par with the best projectors I’ve seen like the JVC RS4500 and the BenQ HT9060. Obviously, LG’s high-quality lens array coupled with the elimination of the color wheel has really made an impact.*


----------



## Mikkle

DunMunro said:


> AFAIK, Eberle didn't test the Xiaomi, and the HU85L is compared favourably to other PJs that he has tested:


Just guessing here, but tambur123 is probably referring to Gregory's reviews on PassionHomeCinema where he measured the LG's contrast at around 1300:1 and the Xiaomi's contrast at around 2100/2500:1.

https://www.passionhomecinema.fr/blog/index.php/04/09/2019/test-lg-hu85la-lavis-de-gregory/

https://www.passionhomecinema.fr/bl...19/test-xiaomi-laser-ust-4k-lavis-de-gregory/


----------



## DunMunro

Mikkle said:


> Just guessing here, but tambur123 is probably referring to Gregory's reviews on PassionHomeCinema where he measured the LG's contrast at around 1300:1 and the Xiaomi's contrast at around 2100/2500:1.
> 
> https://www.passionhomecinema.fr/blog/index.php/04/09/2019/test-lg-hu85la-lavis-de-gregory/
> 
> https://www.passionhomecinema.fr/bl...19/test-xiaomi-laser-ust-4k-lavis-de-gregory/


Yes, quite probably, but we'd don't know how the EU example tested by Kraine, compares to the USA example tested by Eberle.

Eberle states that he turned off Dynamic Contrast and yet still measured "..._In HDR mode, the peak white is 215.4602 nits with a black level of .0984 and 2188.6:1 contrast..._" which is almost 1600 lumens, and matches the contrast of the Xiaomi that Kraine tested.


----------



## TimHuey

How can 1600 lumens ever be useable in a afternoon indirect sunlit lit living room. That's the market these USTs are aiming at.


----------



## DunMunro

TimHuey said:


> How can 1600 lumens ever be useable in a afternoon indirect sunlit lit living room. That's the market these USTs are aiming at.


That's 1600 lumens in an accurate, high contrast, colour mode. Although Eberle didn't test the brighter modes, Kraine reports 2600 lumens in Sport mode. However, 1600 lumens on a 100 or 120in ALR screen is still going to look good as long as the sunlight is kept away from the screen end of the room.


----------



## TimHuey

DunMunro said:


> TimHuey said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can 1600 lumens ever be useable in a afternoon indirect sunlit lit living room. That's the market these USTs are aiming at.
> 
> 
> 
> That's 1600 lumens in an accurate, high contrast, colour mode. Although Eberle didn't test the brighter modes, Kraine reports 2600 lumens in Sport mode. However, 1600 lumens on a 100 or 120in ALR screen is still going to look good as long as the sunlight is kept away from the screen end of the room.
Click to expand...

I think with shades you can keep direct sunlight off the screen. But the room will be well lit. I saw a Sony 695es with and anamorphic lens in a darkened (cave)room and with the curtains open and no direct sunlight the image was unwatchable. And the Sony is 1800 lumens so im concerned.


----------



## DunMunro

TimHuey said:


> I think with shades you can keep direct sunlight off the screen. But the room will be well lit. I saw a Sony 695es with and anamorphic lens in a darkened (cave)room and with the curtains open and no direct sunlight the image was unwatchable. And the Sony is 1800 lumens so im concerned.



I think it would be OK for watching Sports or CNN, etc. I do that all the time on my 145in grey screen and here's a sample image:

https://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-d...srp/2947088-optoma-uhd50-50.html#post58340808

from a Youtube video.

but I wouldn't watch a movie and expect to get the Best IQ out of it.


----------



## bix26

TimHuey said:


> How can 1600 lumens ever be useable in a afternoon indirect sunlit lit living room. That's the market these USTs are aiming at.




You’d be surprised, 795 lumens does just fine on my 120” non-ALR 1.0 gain white screen. I can have can lights on and shades partially open. All the light is indirect, still my living room is far from a bat cave. 1,600 lumens is a relative light cannon. Don’t believe all the claims on spec sheets, they are totally arbitrary 90% of the time.


----------



## Mike Garrett

tambur123 said:


> Maybe I’m missing something very obvious, but how is it an impressive piece of kit when the contrast is about 50% lower than what Xiaomi achieves for a 3rd of the price? I really want to like this pj and order it but the common sense tells me otherwise.


I bet the Xiaomi contrast number is BS.


----------



## JackB

Mike Garrett said:


> I bet the Xiaomi contrast number is BS.


Kraine,

You're being called out!


----------



## tambur123

Mikkle said:


> Just guessing here, but tambur123 is probably referring to Gregory's reviews on PassionHomeCinema where he measured the LG's contrast at around 1300:1 and the Xiaomi's contrast at around 2100/2500:1.
> 
> https://www.passionhomecinema.fr/blog/index.php/04/09/2019/test-lg-hu85la-lavis-de-gregory/
> 
> https://www.passionhomecinema.fr/bl...19/test-xiaomi-laser-ust-4k-lavis-de-gregory/


Yes, I was referring to these reviews. Is it possible that the EU version, to be inferior PQ wise? Also, besides the contrast, the deal breaker for me is what Grégory calls “visual light pollution”.


----------



## Mike Garrett

JackB said:


> Kraine,
> 
> You're being called out!


Go back and check history. People for years tried to help him learn how to do contrast measurements correctly. You remember DarinP?


----------



## TimHuey

DunMunro said:


> TimHuey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think with shades you can keep direct sunlight off the screen. But the room will be well lit. I saw a Sony 695es with and anamorphic lens in a darkened (cave)room and with the curtains open and no direct sunlight the image was unwatchable. And the Sony is 1800 lumens so im concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be OK for watching Sports or CNN, etc. I do that all the time on my 145in grey screen and here's a sample image:
> 
> https://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-d...srp/2947088-optoma-uhd50-50.html#post58340808
> 
> from a Youtube video.
> 
> but I wouldn't watch a movie and expect to get the Best IQ out of it.
Click to expand...

That area around the image looks very dark. I can't see anything even remotely like a family room or equivalent.


----------



## DunMunro

TimHuey said:


> That area around the image looks very dark. I can't see anything even remotely like a family room or equivalent.


The whole wall is painted grey. The bright areas on the image are where daylight is hitting the screen.


----------



## TimHuey

DunMunro said:


> TimHuey said:
> 
> 
> 
> That area around the image looks very dark. I can't see anything even remotely like a family room or equivalent.
> 
> 
> 
> The whole wall is painted grey. The bright areas on the image are where daylight is hitting the screen.
Click to expand...

Okay I went back and looked again but I'm sorry, that room is so dark Helen Keller would ask to turn the lights on.


----------



## DunMunro

TimHuey said:


> Okay I went back and looked again but I'm sorry, that room is so dark Helen Keller would ask to turn the lights on.


That's why I use a grey screen.

The room was not dark, but the camera exposure caused the background to appear dark - the projector was probably throwing 1800 lumens onto the screen. You can't use high gain screens if you expect to have daylight in the room.


----------



## bix26

Mike Garrett said:


> Go back and check history. People for years tried to help him learn how to do contrast measurements correctly. You remember DarinP?




Even if he’s doing it “incorrectly”, he’s most likely doing his measurements the same way for both. So I’m pretty sure it’s safe to say that if one is higher than the other than its would be the same story with someone else doing it the “right way”. Also, his measurements were nearly identical to hometheaterhifi.com’s review of the LGHU85LA


----------



## solal-

DunMunro said:


> Yes, quite probably, but we'd don't know how the EU example tested by Kraine, compares to the USA example tested by Eberle.
> 
> Eberle states that he turned off Dynamic Contrast and yet still measured "..._In HDR mode, the peak white is 215.4602 nits with a black level of .0984 and 2188.6:1 contrast..._" which is almost 1600 lumens, and matches the contrast of the Xiaomi that Kraine tested.



The contrast that Kaine mesure is 1300 :1 after calibration, and Eberle after calibration measured a contrast of 1486.7:1so it's not so far, but far from the contrast of the xiaomi that Kaine measured between 2500:1 and 2700: after calibration


----------



## Frank714

Mike Garrett said:


> Go back and check history. People for years tried to help him learn how to do contrast measurements correctly.



That's another time you hold him accountable for 'sins of his youth' and seem to forget one important thing: Assuming his contrast measurements are still not up to your standards, it nevertheless has to be noted that he measured both the Xiaomi and the LG within only a week or so!


And since he admitted his surprise, that the Xiaomi didn't do that much better in dynamic than standard mode, there is the possibility that Xiaomi cheats and already applies dynamic laser dimming in standard mode without saying so.


Whatever the case, I think we can all agree that we need multiple tests to get a better idea of the whole issue.


----------



## solal-

Anyway the two review are very different, one say the LG is one of the best projector he ever seen and that it totally worth the price and can compete with projector sell at higher price, and the other one is very hard with it during all the review, say it don't worth the money and even not a projector that cost 3x time less. So it's hard to have an opinion after reading these two review.


----------



## Frank714

Link to Eberle's review? Here is the one from Projector Reviews https://www.projectorreviews.com/lg/lg-hu85la-ai-cinebeam-projector-summary/ and I couldn't help but wonder why the LG apparently does not feature laser-dimming:


_"Black levels could be darker (a dynamic iris or laser dimming would have improved blacks)"_


----------



## Mike Garrett

solal- said:


> The contrast that Kaine mesure is 1300 :1 after calibration, and Eberle after calibration measured a contrast of 1486.7:1so it's not so far, but far from the contrast of the xiaomi that Kaine measured between 2500:1 and 2700: after calibration


The LG sounds fairly reasonable. Maybe slightly high. It is the Xiaomi that sounds off.


----------



## Mike Garrett

Frank714 said:


> That's another time you hold him accountable for 'sins of his youth' and seem to forget one important thing: Assuming his contrast measurements are still not up to your standards, it nevertheless has to be noted that he measured both the Xiaomi and the LG within only a week or so!
> 
> 
> And since he admitted his surprise, that the Xiaomi didn't do that much better in dynamic than standard mode, there is the possibility that Xiaomi cheats and already applies dynamic laser dimming in standard mode without saying so.
> 
> 
> Whatever the case, I think we can all agree that we need multiple tests to get a better idea of the whole issue.


With dynamic being about the same as native on the Xiaomi tells you he does not know how to measure properly. With a laser, it is easy to cheat the native measurement by not turning off the dynamic dimming completely. That is why, when measuring a laser or LED projector, you turn off the dynamic dimming system and use a test pattern with a single lit pixel in one corner. With a single lit pixel, the dimming system can't turn off.


----------



## ERuiz

My LG HU85LA is set to be delivered by UPS tomorrow! And my Vividstorm 120" motorized pull-up ALR screen has been shipped today and should arrive in a week or so. And finally, I gave my local custom cabinet maker a copy of a sketch I drew of the media center I have in mind, and I should be getting a quote tomorrow. As you can see, everything is starting to finally come together for me and hopefully have everything done by the end of the month! I will definitely post pics of the finished home theater.

BTW, in case you are wondering, my custom cabinet was inspired by Salamander Designs' custom cabinet for the HU85LA, where the projector will be concealed inside the cabinet. And I also will be concealing inside the cabinet, the Vividstorm 120" motorized pull-up screen. Should be a very clean build when it's all said and done.


----------



## eL777

ERuiz said:


> My LG HU85LA is set to be delivered by UPS tomorrow! And my Vividstorm 120" motorized pull-up ALR screen has been shipped today and should arrive in a week or so. And finally, I gave my local custom cabinet maker a copy of a sketch I drew of the media center I have in mind, and I should be getting a quote tomorrow. As you can see, everything is starting to finally come together for me and hopefully have everything done by the end of the month! I will definitely post pics of the finished home theater.
> 
> BTW, in case you are wondering, my custom cabinet was inspired by Salamander Designs' custom cabinet for the HU85LA, where the projector will be concealed inside the cabinet. And I also will be concealing inside the cabinet, the Vividstorm 120" motorized pull-up screen. Should be a very clean build when it's all said and done.


Just a warning on your cabinet design. Make sure that nothing that is taller than the projector will be beside the projector. What I mean by that is, since the projector projects a very large image in a short distance, it shoots the image very wide. If I have anything taller than the projector sitting beside it, it will block part of the image. If it will be sitting in a cut out of the cabinet, the top of the projector will need to be flush with the top of the cabinet and don't plan on putting anything on the cabinet counter top unless it's WAY off to the side.


----------



## eL777

Couple more images of my set up.


----------



## bennutt

eL777 said:


> Couple more images of my set up.




Needs a second sub, you know... for symmetry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ERuiz

eL777 said:


> Just a warning on your cabinet design. Make sure that nothing that is taller than the projector will be beside the projector. What I mean by that is, since the projector projects a very large image in a short distance, it shoots the image very wide. If I have anything taller than the projector sitting beside it, it will block part of the image. If it will be sitting in a cut out of the cabinet, the top of the projector will need to be flush with the top of the cabinet and don't plan on putting anything on the cabinet counter top unless it's WAY off to the side.




Yup, I was aware of that. The projector will be flushed with the top of the cabinet, just like Salamander Designs'. Since the cabinet will be 118" wide, I'll make sure that any decorative accessory sits well towards the side of the cabinet. Thanks for the heads up, though! [emoji1360] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ERuiz

eL777 said:


> Couple more images of my set up.




Love it!!! Like a previous poster said, add a second sub for symmetry. [emoji6] That's the catch all excuse when trying to convince the spouse of an impending purchase. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTBear

ERuiz said:


> Love it!!! Like a previous poster said, add a second sub for symmetry. [emoji6] That's the catch all excuse when trying to convince the spouse of an impending purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha - oh yes. Symmetry is everything. It makes for good chi, or feng shui. It is of paramount importance. 

Can't underestimate its value 



eL777 said:


> Couple more images of my set up.


That look great! What size is the screen? Thanks!


----------



## eL777

TTBear said:


> Hahaha - oh yes. Symmetry is everything. It makes for good chi, or feng shui. It is of paramount importance.
> 
> Can't underestimate its value
> 
> 
> 
> That look great! What size is the screen? Thanks!


I'm using the EliteScreens CLR 120" screen. It's fantastic.


----------



## TTBear

eL777 said:


> I'm using the EliteScreens CLR 120" screen. It's fantastic.


That is great to hear! I have a 110" Vividstorm floor riser (which is actually 116" on the diagonal). I ordered a sample of the Elite Screens CLR material, and compared it to the Vividstorm material. They are identical (except the Elite Screens material had a thin plastic layer on the back, but the front surface was exactly the same, in appearance, and function), so I am hoping to have the best of both worlds - great ALR function, and the capacity to make my screen disappear. (At least to tide me over, until I can get a look at the Elite Screen new floor riser...)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## ERuiz

TTBear said:


> That is great to hear! I have a 110" Vividstorm floor riser (which is actually 116" on the diagonal). I ordered a sample of the Elite Screens CLR material, and compared it to the Vividstorm material. They are identical (except the Elite Screens material had a thin plastic layer on the back, but the front surface was exactly the same, in appearance, and function), so I am hoping to have the best of both worlds - great ALR function, and the capacity to make my screen disappear. (At least to tide me over, until I can get a look at the Elite Screen new floor riser...)
> 
> Thanks for the info!


You have PM, buddy =)


----------



## ERuiz

Another video uploaded to YouTube by someone with the same combo I will soon have... Jesus, this wait is killing me!


----------



## Troy LaMont

eL777 said:


> Couple more images of my set up.


Very clean setup! 👍

Impressions of the LG so far, especially contrast compared to the OLED?

Question: is your center channel speakers ported at the rear? Just curious, wondering if the air from the port when playing loud will affect the projector.

Thanks.


----------



## bix26

ERuiz said:


> My LG HU85LA is set to be delivered by UPS tomorrow! And my Vividstorm 120" motorized pull-up ALR screen has been shipped today and should arrive in a week or so. And finally, I gave my local custom cabinet maker a copy of a sketch I drew of the media center I have in mind, and I should be getting a quote tomorrow. As you can see, everything is starting to finally come together for me and hopefully have everything done by the end of the month! I will definitely post pics of the finished home theater.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, in case you are wondering, my custom cabinet was inspired by Salamander Designs' custom cabinet for the HU85LA, where the projector will be concealed inside the cabinet. And I also will be concealing inside the cabinet, the Vividstorm 120" motorized pull-up screen. Should be a very clean build when it's all said and done.




Can’t wait to see it, that’s pretty much my dream HT setup.


----------



## Mike Garrett

bennutt said:


> Needs a second sub, you know... for symmetry
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Symmetry is a sub in every corner.


----------



## ERuiz

Mike Garrett said:


> Symmetry is a sub in every corner.




[emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTBear

bix26 said:


> Can’t wait to see it, that’s pretty much my dream HT setup.


Me, too - I am in the same boat as ERuiz, except he already has his projector, and I already have my screen, haha


I am expecting my projector on Friday! Can't wait. Hopefully, it's not delayed, so that'll give me the weekend to play around with it.


----------



## ERuiz

TTBear said:


> Me, too - I am in the same boat as ERuiz, except he already has his projector, and I already have my screen, haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am expecting my projector on Friday! Can't wait. Hopefully, it's not delayed, so that'll give me the weekend to play around with it.




Technically not yet, I'll get the projector tomorrow! [emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbever

I got mine last week also using with an Elite screens CLR 120 inch. I adjusted the picture settings using some of the suggested settings on several of the reviews and the picture is spectacular. Great for sports, movies, netflix 4k etc. I had an Optoma GT55000+ before this projector which was pretty good for 1080p, but this blows it away in all aspects. The contrast in a dark room is great. It is still very watchable in a brightly lit room (I have lots of windows on 2 sides of the room). I don't have much of a frame of reference to compare with but the black levels seem to be great. They are not on par with an OLED obviously but good for a projector.
The out of the box settings were disappointing and I initially wondered WTF but with after adjusting the picture settings this thing is outstanding. It is silent as well which is somewhat important to me as well. I can't imagine anyone will be unhappy with this projector.


----------



## ERuiz

tbever said:


> I got mine last week also using with an Elite screens CLR 120 inch. I adjusted the picture settings using some of the suggested settings on several of the reviews and the picture is spectacular. Great for sports, movies, netflix 4k etc. I had an Optoma GT55000+ before this projector which was pretty good for 1080p, but this blows it away in all aspects. The contrast in a dark room is great. It is still very watchable in a brightly lit room (I have lots of windows on 2 sides of the room). I don't have much of a frame of reference to compare with but the black levels seem to be great. They are not on par with an OLED obviously but good for a projector.
> The out of the box settings were disappointing and I initially wondered WTF but with after adjusting the picture settings this thing is outstanding. It is silent as well which is somewhat important to me as well. I can't imagine anyone will be unhappy with this projector.




Awesome, thanks for the quick review. To be honest, using OLED black levels as a baseline for determining black levels on ANY projector is unfair. I think we are doing ourselves a disservice when we try to evaluate a projectors black level by comparing it to an OLED.

I strongly believe, based on feedback from guys like yourself and others, that this projector is an excellent one and black levels are excellent, considering the price and the fact that it's an UST geared more towards a typical living room and not a pitch black, bat cave.

Share some pics!! [emoji1360][emoji3526]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTBear

tbever said:


> I got mine last week also using with an Elite screens CLR 120 inch. I adjusted the picture settings using some of the suggested settings on several of the reviews and the picture is spectacular. Great for sports, movies, netflix 4k etc. I had an Optoma GT55000+ before this projector which was pretty good for 1080p, but this blows it away in all aspects. The contrast in a dark room is great. It is still very watchable in a brightly lit room (I have lots of windows on 2 sides of the room). I don't have much of a frame of reference to compare with but the black levels seem to be great. They are not on par with an OLED obviously but good for a projector.
> The out of the box settings were disappointing and I initially wondered WTF but with after adjusting the picture settings this thing is outstanding. It is silent as well which is somewhat important to me as well. I can't imagine anyone will be unhappy with this projector.


Would you mind pointing me in the direction of the reviews with the picture settings? I have my weekend booked to play with the new projector/screen.... haha.

Thanks!


----------



## chhanthony

ERuiz said:


> Awesome, thanks for the quick review. To be honest, using OLED black levels as a baseline for determining black levels on ANY projector is unfair. I think we are doing ourselves a disservice when we try to evaluate a projectors black level by comparing it to an OLED.
> 
> I strongly believe, based on feedback from guys like yourself and others, that this projector is an excellent one and black levels are excellent, considering the price and the fact that it's an UST geared more towards a typical living room and not a pitch black, bat cave.
> 
> Share some pics!! [emoji1360][emoji3526]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dear ERuiz

Do you see any light bolder outside the screen? Sorry for I haven't read over all post in this thread.

Anthony


----------



## steevo123

chhanthony said:


> Dear ERuiz
> 
> Do you see any light bolder outside the screen? Sorry for I haven't read over all post in this thread.
> 
> Anthony


Is an ALR necessary with a UST if one has good light control? Do these projectors bounce more light off the screen than a normal projector?


----------



## tbever

Here are a couple of the reviews I used to derive the picture settings. I found they both produced great results but I tended to like the second one's settings more esp re contrast settings. I am still playing with them



https://hometheaterhifi.com/reviews...5la-ultra-short-throw-laser-projector-review/


https://www.projectorreviews.com/re...ngs-quality-home-theater-to-your-living-room/


----------



## ERuiz

chhanthony said:


> *Dear ERuiz
> 
> Do you see any light bolder outside the screen? Sorry for I haven't read over all post in this thread.
> 
> Anthony*



I still don't have the projector, so I can't really tell you. Mine is set to be delivered today while the screen is set to be delivered on Friday. I'll most likely be able to tell you during the weekend.




steevo123 said:


> *Is an ALR necessary with a UST if one has good light control? Do these projectors bounce more light off the screen than a normal projector?*



From what I have been reading, yes, an ALR is HIGHLY recommended, especially one specifically designed for UST projectors.


----------



## eL777

chhanthony said:


> Dear ERuiz
> 
> Do you see any light bolder outside the screen? Sorry for I haven't read over all post in this thread.
> 
> Anthony


There is a light border around the screen that I could not get rid of with adjusting via keystone or moving the projector. This border is more apparent with black screens (black bars) or dark scenes in general. I did solve the issue by using LED strips behind the screen for bias lighting.


----------



## TTBear

tbever said:


> Here are a couple of the reviews I used to derive the picture settings. I found they both produced great results but I tended to like the second one's settings more esp re contrast settings. I am still playing with them
> 
> 
> 
> https://hometheaterhifi.com/reviews...5la-ultra-short-throw-laser-projector-review/
> 
> 
> https://www.projectorreviews.com/re...ngs-quality-home-theater-to-your-living-room/


That is stellar, thank you!!!


----------



## TTBear

i found this short video - it really shows the difference that an ALR screen makes, with ambient lighting present. (With HU85LA, to maintain some relevancy  ):


----------



## ERuiz

TTBear said:


> i found this short video - it really shows the difference that an ALR screen makes, with ambient lighting present. (With HU85LA, to maintain some relevancy  ):
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/5OmoMqXfHdE


WOW! Like day and night! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eL777

Troy LaMont said:


> Very clean setup! 👍
> 
> Impressions of the LG so far, especially contrast compared to the OLED?
> 
> Question: is your center channel speakers ported at the rear? Just curious, wondering if the air from the port when playing loud will affect the projector.
> 
> Thanks.


My center is ported at the rear and I felt around it last night while playing something loud and didn't notice anything abnormal with the projector. It seemed fine.

Edit: Adding impressions. Contrast doesn't compare to LG OLED, I don't think any projector probably could. That's not to say that it's bad but OLED is perfect contrast. Image quality overall is excellent though. Colors pop, blacks look good (not OLED but good), details are sharp. I'm very impressed and glad I switched to a bigger screen.


----------



## TimHuey

TTBear said:


> i found this short video - it really shows the difference that an ALR screen makes, with ambient lighting present. (With HU85LA, to maintain some relevancy /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif ):


Best demonstration of ALR and UST working together yet. Thank you. Needs to be broken out to it's own thread. This will be helpful to many people.


----------



## klas

TTBear said:


> i found this short video - it really shows the difference that an ALR screen makes, with ambient lighting present. (With HU85LA, to maintain some relevancy  ):
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/5OmoMqXfHdE


man, that looks good, I might have to splurge on that motorized floor ALR screen afterall, damn


----------



## anthonymoody

eL777 said:


> Couple more images of my set up.


Super cool set up. Question - what's the dark line (shadow?) directly down from the middle of the screen?


----------



## eL777

anthonymoody said:


> Super cool set up. Question - what's the dark line (shadow?) directly down from the middle of the screen?


Thanks!

It's a hard plastic cable hider that I'm using to hide the LED strip power cable. I painted it a slightly darker color than the wall (by accident) but it's close enough and isn't a distraction for me.


----------



## anthonymoody

eL777 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It's a hard plastic cable hider that I'm using to hide the LED strip power cable. I painted it a slightly darker color than the wall (by accident) but it's close enough and isn't a distraction for me.


Oh gotcha, and of course that makes sense as those pesky LEDs are not self-powered

Have to say that the set up on V E's home page video (a customer installation) is super slick, but your might be even slicker


----------



## eL777

anthonymoody said:


> Oh gotcha, and of course that makes sense as those pesky LEDs are not self-powered
> 
> Have to say that the set up on V E's home page video (a customer installation) is super slick, but your might be even slicker


Thanks again, I worked a long time trying to figure out the best configuration for my space. It's not perfect but I like it a lot better than the 65" OLED hanging on the wall (too small). 

The set up on V E's homepage is very nice. Those Salamander cabinets are awesome but I didn't want to drop several more grand for one. I modified my cabinet a bit and it works lol.


----------



## colinmatheny11

eL777 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a hard plastic cable hider that I'm using to hide the LED strip power cable. I painted it a slightly darker color than the wall (by accident) but it's close enough and isn't a distraction for me.


Do you have a link to the LED kit? Did you just mount the strip to the frame of the screen? 

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## eL777

colinmatheny11 said:


> Do you have a link to the LED kit? Did you just mount the strip to the frame of the screen?
> 
> Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


Ohh boy lol.. here's where things get complicated. 

So.. the EliteScreens CLR screen with the new spring tension design (compared to their old Velcro model) has a much different frame. The old Velcro model frame had a 45 degree slant behind the screen where you could put an LED strip and it would be behind the screen. The new frame design is just a flat 90 degree border that sits flat against the wall. You can't mount an LED strip to the side as that would be way too distracting and behind it would cover up the lights. I originally thought about mounting some wood to the wall behind the screen so that the screen would sit out from the wall a couple of inches. I decided against this, though. Instead, I bought these: 

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Alexand...Black-Angle-Moulding-AT007-AM096C01/205576691

I used double sided sticky tape and taped this moulding around the border of the screen. This made the border of the screen 1/2" wider but that was enough space to mount an LED strip behind it. Some cutting of the moulding was required for the right dimensions. I don't have great tools so my cuts aren't super perfect. 

I use a lot of LIFX products in my home but it would've cost a fortune for LIFX Z strips so I bought some cheap LED strips off Amazon and they work really well! I may need to get some better adhesive though since they are starting to come off around the corners. 

https://www.amazon.com/Elfeland-Cha...d+strip+alexa&qid=1565968940&s=gateway&sr=8-7


----------



## bix26

eL777 said:


> Ohh boy lol.. here's where things get complicated.
> 
> 
> 
> So.. the EliteScreens CLR screen with the new spring tension design (compared to their old Velcro model) has a much different frame. The old Velcro model frame had a 45 degree slant behind the screen where you could put an LED strip and it would be behind the screen. The new frame design is just a flat 90 degree border that sits flat against the wall. You can't mount an LED strip to the side as that would be way too distracting and behind it would cover up the lights. I originally thought about mounting some wood to the wall behind the screen so that the screen would sit out from the wall a couple of inches. I decided against this, though. Instead, I bought these:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Alexand...Black-Angle-Moulding-AT007-AM096C01/205576691
> 
> 
> 
> I used double sided sticky tape and taped this moulding around the border of the screen. This made the border of the screen 1/2" wider but that was enough space to mount an LED strip behind it. Some cutting of the moulding was required for the right dimensions. I don't have great tools so my cuts aren't super perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> I use a lot of LIFX products in my home but it would've cost a fortune for LIFX Z strips so I bought some cheap LED strips off Amazon and they work really well! I may need to get some better adhesive though since they are starting to come off around the corners.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Elfeland-Cha...d+strip+alexa&qid=1565968940&s=gateway&sr=8-7




I’m glad they dumped the Velcro tensioning system, It’s was an issue for some people. Over time I can only imagine it gets worse. Going with a tried and true spring tensioning system was a smart move imo.


----------



## tbever

bix26 said:


> I’m glad they dumped the Velcro tensioning system, It’s was an issue for some people. Over time I can only imagine it gets worse. Going with a tried and true spring tensioning system was a smart move imo.



I have the Velcro design: it was a real b...h getting the screen tensioned correctly and even when I was done it was a bit less than perfect. I had to pull so hard on some places I was afraid I was going to tear the screen. It does give a nice bevelled edge behind it to hide bias lighting led's but then you have to cover the wires to the LED controller. I was considering cutting out a run in the drywall behind the screen but I haven't gotten around to it yet. Before that I was just projecting onto the wall (with my old projector GT 5500) and although it was watchable, the screen makes a huge difference. I am very interested in the floor retracting screens. I think Elite screens is coming out with one this year as well. The 120 screen pretty much dominates the room which is a multipurpose type family room. I am thinking I could probably come up with an interesting custom cabinet to house the screen projector, center channel, receiver and subs (two SVS sb3000)


----------



## kraine

tbever said:


> I I am very interested in the floor retracting screens. I think Elite screens is coming out with one this year as well. The 120 screen pretty much dominates the room which is a multipurpose type family room. I am thinking I could probably come up with an interesting custom cabinet to house the screen projector, center channel, receiver and subs (two SVS sb3000)





Like this one in combinaison with the LG HU85LA :


----------



## anthonymoody

kraine said:


> Like this one in combinaison with the LG HU85LA :


I could easily imagine one of these mounted just behind and flush with the surface of one of the Salamander credenzas that would also house the PJ. You could have some nice artwork or whatever on the wall, and then the screen could just rise up as needed. So cool.


----------



## avsform1

What is the max screen size of a 2.35:1 aspect ration screen?


----------



## ERuiz

avsform1 said:


> What is the max screen size of a 2.35:1 aspect ration screen?



The maximum size for a 16:9 screen is 120" (although it has been reported that you can go as large as 130" and still maintain good focus).

The maximum 2.35:1 size for that maximum 120" image would be 114" diagonally.

In other words:

16:9 -> Max 120"
2.35:1 -> Max 114"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z80b

I currently have an Epson LS10000 laser projector, but due to having to move home cinema stuff to another smaller room, I no longer have the throw distance for the 120inch screen. 

I was considering going with an LG 77inch Oled - the C8 model as it was on offer. However decided the 77 would probably be too small after getting used to the 120inch. 

So now I'm thinking about this LG short throw projector. My concern is whether their is likely to be a considerable drop in picture quality between the LS10000 and the LG HU85LA?

I know the LS10000 can do pretty much 100% P3, and that the HU85LA falls pretty short on that - however I haven't taken advantage of the WCG on the LS10000 anyway other than some brief tests with an HDFury. So I don't think lack of P3 coverage would affect things too much for me.

The old room was fully light controlled and the new one can be too, although ceiling is white which has me considering a mid grey screen. 

My options if sticking with projector rather than TV would be a short throw @ 120 or keep the LS10000 and get a 100 inch screen and put up with awkward projector placement (projector right above head :-S) 

Any thoughts / opinions on pros / cons appreciated!


----------



## Troy LaMont

z80b said:


> I currently have an Epson LS10000 laser projector, but due to having to move home cinema stuff to another smaller room, I no longer have the throw distance for the 120inch screen.
> 
> I was considering going with an LG 77inch Oled - the C8 model as it was on offer. However decided the 77 would probably be too small after getting used to the 120inch.
> 
> So now I'm thinking about this LG short throw projector. My concern is whether their is likely to be a considerable drop in picture quality between the LS10000 and the LG HU85LA?
> 
> I know the LS10000 can do pretty much 100% P3, and that the HU85LA falls pretty short on that - however I haven't taken advantage of the WCG on the LS10000 anyway other than some brief tests with an HDFury. So I don't think lack of P3 coverage would affect things too much for me.
> 
> The old room was fully light controlled and the new one can be too, although ceiling is white which has me considering a mid grey screen.
> 
> My options if sticking with projector rather than TV would be a short throw @ 120 or keep the LS10000 and get a 100 inch screen and put up with awkward projector placement (projector right above head :-S)
> 
> Any thoughts / opinions on pros / cons appreciated!


Off the bat, you'll be getting a much brighter image and I'm sure a much sharper image. I haven't seen what the percentage of DCI-P3 the LS10000 covers but I don't think it's 100% IMO, as we're just now starting to see projectors that touch this (the LG is about 77% DCI-3). One of the other things is the video processing on the LG is up to snuff, passing all of the Secret's video processing modes with a 100% pass. Other than that you'll lose out on 3D and I'm sure on contrast but the different room setup you mentioned may be a good trade off for ambient light viewing.

If it's of any consequence, the tech is much newer and it was dawned post 4K UHD Blu-ray, so if anything you'll be getting the latest and greatest.

Good luck.


----------



## z80b

Troy LaMont said:


> Off the bat, you'll be getting a much brighter image and I'm sure a much sharper image. I haven't seen what the percentage of DCI-P3 the LS10000 covers but I don't think it's 100% IMO, as we're just now starting to see projectors that touch this (the LG is about 77% DCI-3). One of the other things is the video processing on the LG is up to snuff, passing all of the Secret's video processing modes with a 100% pass. Other than that you'll lose out on 3D and I'm sure on contrast but the different room setup you mentioned may be a good trade off for ambient light viewing.
> 
> If it's of any consequence, the tech is much newer and it was dawned post 4K UHD Blu-ray, so if anything you'll be getting the latest and greatest.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks - you are right, the p3 coverage on the ls10000 is mid 80s i think, it was the ls10500 that tracked higher.
So that’s one factor that won’t be a problem.


----------



## KWK6531

ERuiz said:


> My LG HU85LA is set to be delivered by UPS tomorrow! And my Vividstorm 120" motorized pull-up ALR screen has been shipped today and should arrive in a week or so. And finally, I gave my local custom cabinet maker a copy of a sketch I drew of the media center I have in mind, and I should be getting a quote tomorrow. As you can see, everything is starting to finally come together for me and hopefully have everything done by the end of the month! I will definitely post pics of the finished home theater.
> 
> BTW, in case you are wondering, my custom cabinet was inspired by Salamander Designs' custom cabinet for the HU85LA, where the projector will be concealed inside the cabinet. And I also will be concealing inside the cabinet, the Vividstorm 120" motorized pull-up screen. Should be a very clean build when it's all said and done.


Do you happen to have the drawings for the cabinet that you would be willing to share
Thanks


----------



## tbever

KWK6531 said:


> Do you happen to have the drawings for the cabinet that you would be willing to share
> Thanks


I would be very interested to see your final result as well. I think the width for a 120 in screen would be enough to also house a receiver, couple of streaming boxes/dvr, the center channel below the projector and a couple of small subs (svs sb 3000s), which I was thinking of. Did you get a custom cabinet maker or an AV place to give to a quote?


----------



## z80b

z80b said:


> Thanks - you are right, the p3 coverage on the ls10000 is mid 80s i think, it was the ls10500 that tracked higher.
> So that’s one factor that won’t be a problem.


I may have got that wrong actually, it’s high 90s according to most tests.
98% according to hdtvtest @ https://www.hdtvtest.co.uk/news/ls10000-201509204182.htm


----------



## Mike Garrett

z80b said:


> I may have got that wrong actually, it’s high 90s according to most tests.
> 98% according to hdtvtest @ https://www.hdtvtest.co.uk/news/ls10000-201509204182.htm


Yes, it should do close to 100% of DCI within the BT2020 container.


----------



## ERuiz

KWK6531 said:


> Do you happen to have the drawings for the cabinet that you would be willing to share
> Thanks





tbever said:


> I would be very interested to see your final result as well. I think the width for a 120 in screen would be enough to also house a receiver, couple of streaming boxes/dvr, the center channel below the projector and a couple of small subs (svs sb 3000s), which I was thinking of. Did you get a custom cabinet maker or an AV place to give to a quote?


Hey guys, here are the sketches. Unfortunately, several factors in the past few weeks have made me change plans a couple of times. Teething pain, I guess. lol Long story short, the local cabinet maker wanted $5,565 to build me this cabinet. Then my Vividstorm screen was just not up to par due to many build deficiencies, so I ended up going with a Grandview ALR fixed screen which looks amazing. As for the cabinet, I am just glad I did not fork up that cash because 1, that is a lot of cash to dump on a cabinet and 2, the Vividstorm experiment did not work out and that would have rendered my $5K+ cabinet useless, at least with a huge empty hole where the projector would have been.

Also, since my viewing distance is 12', I have to make sure my 120" screen's bottom edge is about 16" off the floor. Any higher and I start getting neck strains. The cabinet was designed for a 20", so that would put the bottom of the image at 35" off the floor. No bueno.

One word of advice for you guys thinking about building a cabinet to house BOTH the projector and riser screen. Now that I've had a chance to play around with this pj, I would HIGHLY ADVISE AGAINST IT! This pj is EXTREMELY tedious to get it squared away with the screen. By having the screen fixed into position in the same cabinet with the pj, will limit your ability to move them and your image might NEVER line up.

I have other findings and questions I want to share with you guys, but I'll create another post because I have to run now. BTW, the pj is a great pj. The picture it throws is an amazing one, but it's just so hard to get it squared away with the screen. I'll elaborate more on that later.


----------



## wahoospiff

ERuiz said:


> Hey guys, here are the sketches. Unfortunately, several factors in the past few weeks have made me change plans a couple of times. Teething pain, I guess. lol Long story short, the local cabinet maker wanted $5,565 to build me this cabinet. Then my Vividstorm screen was just not up to par due to many build deficiencies, so I ended up going with a Grandview ALR fixed screen which looks amazing. As for the cabinet, I am just glad I did not fork up that cash because 1, that is a lot of cash to dump on a cabinet and 2, the Vividstorm experiment did not work out and that would have rendered my $5K+ cabinet useless, at least with a huge empty hole where the projector would have been.
> 
> Also, since my viewing distance is 12', I have to make sure my 120" screen's bottom edge is about 16" off the floor. Any higher and I start getting neck strains. The cabinet was designed for a 20", so that would put the bottom of the image at 35" off the floor. No bueno.
> 
> One word of advice for you guys thinking about building a cabinet to house BOTH the projector and riser screen. Now that I've had a chance to play around with this pj, I would HIGHLY ADVISE AGAINST IT! This pj is EXTREMELY tedious to get it squared away with the screen. By having the screen fixed into position in the same cabinet with the pj, will limit your ability to move them and your image might NEVER line up.
> 
> I have other findings and questions I want to share with you guys, but I'll create another post because I have to run now. BTW, the pj is a great pj. The picture it throws is an amazing one, but it's just so hard to get it squared away with the screen. I'll elaborate more on that later.


Eruiz, can you post more details with regards to the Vividstorm floor rising screen not working out for you - I have been considering this and another floor rising screen but have not seen many reviews. Thanks


----------



## ERuiz

wahoospiff said:


> Eruiz, can you post more details with regards to the Vividstorm floor rising screen not working out for you - I have been considering this and another floor rising screen but have not seen many reviews. Thanks




In a nutshell, the motor is too powerful for the chassis. The torque it generates when the screen is completely deployed and tensed, will twist the chassis and throw the assembly out of whack. This will make the screen twist and no matter how much you try to adjust it, it simply will not work as intended. Vividstorm needs to either make the chassis/case much stronger or get a motor with less torque.

The screen material itself is outstanding though! And their customer service, TOP NOTCH!! If they can fix these issues, their screen is really a winner.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbever

ERuiz said:


> Hey guys, here are the sketches. Unfortunately, several factors in the past few weeks have made me change plans a couple of times. Teething pain, I guess. lol Long story short, the local cabinet maker wanted $5,565 to build me this cabinet. Then my Vividstorm screen was just not up to par due to many build deficiencies, so I ended up going with a Grandview ALR fixed screen which looks amazing. As for the cabinet, I am just glad I did not fork up that cash because 1, that is a lot of cash to dump on a cabinet and 2, the Vividstorm experiment did not work out and that would have rendered my $5K+ cabinet useless, at least with a huge empty hole where the projector would have been.
> 
> Also, since my viewing distance is 12', I have to make sure my 120" screen's bottom edge is about 16" off the floor. Any higher and I start getting neck strains. The cabinet was designed for a 20", so that would put the bottom of the image at 35" off the floor. No bueno.
> 
> One word of advice for you guys thinking about building a cabinet to house BOTH the projector and riser screen. Now that I've had a chance to play around with this pj, I would HIGHLY ADVISE AGAINST IT! This pj is EXTREMELY tedious to get it squared away with the screen. By having the screen fixed into position in the same cabinet with the pj, will limit your ability to move them and your image might NEVER line up.
> 
> I have other findings and questions I want to share with you guys, but I'll create another post because I have to run now. BTW, the pj is a great pj. The picture it throws is an amazing one, but it's just so hard to get it squared away with the screen. I'll elaborate more on that later.



I have had similar issues lining up the screen with my prior UST projector which was a Optoma GT5500+ as well as my current LG HU85L. If the screen is not perfectly flat, which can be tricky for a 120 in screen, it makes alignment very tricky. The room I have my PJ/screen in was remodeled and the wall has some irregularities. The bottom lower right corner was slightly elevated vs the other corners. I was able to get the alignment close by adjusting the projector positioning and using the feet adjustments, but the image was still off by about 1 cm, so I had to correct that with the digital alignment this projector allows. It does not seem to degrade the picture quality at all. But I agree that having a fixed cabinet position would make screen alignment difficult.


The other issue is screen height vs center channel speaker placement. My center channel is directly below the projector and the stand height is relatively low at 16.5 in. This makes the lower screen edge at 32 in. I would not want it to be any higher than that to avoid having to look up. The stand I am using is a hacked sony 70 XBR-2 stand with a trimmed off Ikea table top glued to the top (doesn't look as bad as it sounds  ). I would prefer something more elegant eventually but I don't really like the salamander designs esthetic and the PJ ends up being fairly high with that stand. 



Your plans looked interesting though and maybe future iterations of the roll up screens will fix the issues you noticed.


----------



## Joshua Ajjarapu

Any recommendations for ALR screens that after 120 inch that I can wall mount? Or any screen recommendations

What do you guys think of this screen? Saw it on joelster YouTube channel for ALR screen for UST projectors

https://youtu.be/TUyXONVQPVk

https://youtu.be/VbTPaeYt_pw


----------



## ERuiz

Joshua Ajjarapu said:


> Any recommendations for ALR screens that after 120 inch that I can wall mount? Or any screen recommendations
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think of this screen? Saw it on joelster YouTube channel for ALR screen for UST projectors
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/TUyXONVQPVk
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/VbTPaeYt_pw




I just purchased a Grandview Dynamique 120" 16:9 UST ALR screen and it is AMAZING! Hit member @ProjectionHead, he'll hook you up. My setup looks like a giant LED TV even with the shades open and ceiling lights on. Needless to say, In a dark environment, the image will blow you away.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bix26

ERuiz said:


> I just purchased a Grandview Dynamique 120" 16:9 UST ALR screen and it is AMAZING! Hit member @ProjectionHead, he'll hook you up. My setup looks like a giant LED TV even with the shades open and ceiling lights on. Needless to say, In a dark environment, the image will blow you away.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hook you up with what? A screen that costs three times as much as pretty much identical screens from other brands? I’ll pass [emoji23]


----------



## ERuiz

bix26 said:


> Hook you up with what? A screen that costs three times as much as pretty much identical screens from other brands? I’ll pass [emoji23]



Guy was asking for recommendations on any 120" screen which could be wall mounted or suggestions on any other screen, and that is exactly what I did, give him a suggestion.

No need to get your panties all bunched up, especially when the post wasn't even directed to you. [emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bix26

ERuiz said:


> Guy was asking for recommendations on any 120" screen which could be wall mounted or suggestions on any other screen, and that is exactly what I did, give him a suggestion.
> 
> No need to get your panties all bunched up, especially when the post wasn't even directed to you. [emoji1787]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I just cracked a joke! Your clearly the one who has issues with your panties[emoji1787] Have a sense of humor snowflake. I only said something because I try to help people not get ripped off [emoji16]


----------



## golcarfel

*Projector Central Review*

Projector Central review is up. Looks pretty solid. Looking forward to their Optoma P1 review to see how they compare and if the LG is worth the $2700 price difference.


----------



## benjaminlox

I will be receiving this projector next week for those who have questions.


----------



## FlyOnTheWall

ERuiz said:


> Guy was asking for recommendations on any 120" screen which could be wall mounted or suggestions on any other screen, and that is exactly what I did, give him a suggestion.
> 
> No need to get your panties all bunched up, especially when the post wasn't even directed to you. [emoji1787]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



have you posted pictures of your set up?

are you happy with the projo?


----------



## ERuiz

FlyOnTheWall said:


> have you posted pictures of your set up?
> 
> 
> 
> are you happy with the projo?




I ended up returning it. Long story short, this projector is to be used in a well lit room, as advertised. If you make the room completely dark, the PQ suffers immensely.

In a completely dark environment, the contrast takes a plunge and the inevitable overspill will be blatantly visible on the wall. Especially when you watch a dark movie or any dark scene. Bright scenes are stunningly beautiful though.

Don't get me wrong, this projector throws an amazing image under the right circumstances, which are with ambient light around. Our movie viewing habits are in a completely dark room, and unfortunately, that is not where this projector is intended to be viewed in.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Garrett

ERuiz said:


> I ended up returning it. Long story short, this projector is to be used in a well lit room, as advertised. If you make the room completely dark, the PQ suffers immensely.
> 
> In a completely dark environment, the contrast takes a plunge and the inevitable overspill will be blatantly visible on the wall. Especially when you watch a dark movie or any dark scene. Bright scenes are stunningly beautiful though.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, this projector throws an amazing image under the right circumstances, which are with ambient light around. Our movie viewing habits are in a completely dark room, and unfortunately, that is not where this projector is intended to be viewed in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The contrast does not plunge, when viewed in a dark room. You are just noticing the limitation of XPR DLP contrast. These are the wrong type of projectors for movie watching in a dark light controlled room.


----------



## z80b

Mike Garrett said:


> The contrast does not plunge, when viewed in a dark room. You are just noticing the limitation of XPR DLP contrast. These are the wrong type of projectors for movie watching in a dark light controlled room.


Would some bias lighting behind the screen help in this regard then?


----------



## ERuiz

Mike Garrett said:


> These are the wrong type of projectors for movie watching in a dark light controlled room.



Exactly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ERuiz

z80b said:


> Would some bias lighting behind the screen help in this regard then?




Certainly! You definitely need bias or ambient light.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Garrett

z80b said:


> Would some bias lighting behind the screen help in this regard then?


Yes.


----------



## blee0120

ERuiz said:


> I ended up returning it. Long story short, this projector is to be used in a well lit room, as advertised. If you make the room completely dark, the PQ suffers immensely.
> 
> In a completely dark environment, the contrast takes a plunge and the inevitable overspill will be blatantly visible on the wall. Especially when you watch a dark movie or any dark scene. Bright scenes are stunningly beautiful though.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, this projector throws an amazing image under the right circumstances, which are with ambient light around. Our movie viewing habits are in a completely dark room, and unfortunately, that is not where this projector is intended to be viewed in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a few low contrast projectors and all looked better in a controlled room or dark environment. A dark environment does not worsen the image. Contrast does not improve when lights are on.


----------



## ERuiz

blee0120 said:


> I had a few low contrast projectors and all looked better in a controlled room or dark environment. A dark environment does not worsen the image. Contrast does not improve when lights are on.




All I know is that with ambient light, the projector looks stunning. Completely dark environment AND dark scenes, the PQ goes south quick. In a dark environment with this projector, you also get to notice all the light spillage around the screen onto the walls.

Turn the lights on, and all the light spillage disappears and the perceived contrast is good once again.

No matter how you slice it or dice it, this projector is geared towards a living room environment with ambient lighting.

I thought I could use it for a completely dark environment as well, and I proved myself wrong.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blee0120

ERuiz said:


> All I know is that with ambient light, the projector looks stunning. Completely dark environment AND dark scenes, the PQ goes south quick. In a dark environment with this projector, you also get to notice all the light spillage around the screen onto the walls.
> 
> Turn the lights on, and all the light spillage disappears and the perceived contrast is good once again.
> 
> No matter how you slice it or dice it, this projector is geared towards a living room environment with ambient lighting.
> 
> I thought I could use it for a completely dark environment as well, and I proves myself wrong.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually would not think that this projector would have PQ that correlates to its MSRP from LG.


----------



## FlyOnTheWall

ERuiz said:


> Exactly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




what new direction are you going to go now. 

Im really surprised that this picture looks horrible in a dark room. 

I have clients interested in this unit... have many windows in the the room. (def not a dedicated theater room)

so at night, this will look terrible?


----------



## ERuiz

FlyOnTheWall said:


> what new direction are you going to go now.
> 
> 
> 
> Im really surprised that this picture looks horrible in a dark room.
> 
> 
> 
> I have clients interested in this unit... have many windows in the the room. (def not a dedicated theater room)
> 
> 
> 
> so at night, this will look terrible?




Going with a JVC DLA-NX7 and 125" 2.40:1 Stewart Studiotek 100 screen.

Yes, in a dedicated DARK theater, it will look terrible on dark scenes, unless you have some ambient lighting and/or leave some lights on. This helps with masking inevitable light that spills onto the wall.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z80b

Any other owners experiencing poor picture in dark environment with this projector?


----------



## z80b

ERuiz said:


> Yes, in a dedicated DARK theater, it will look terrible on dark scenes, unless you have some ambient lighting and/or leave some lights on. This helps with masking inevitable light that spills onto the wall.


I am considering this projector for movie viewing. Not in a fully blacked out room like my previous one was.
The new room has white a ceiling and dark brown on 2 of 4 walls, with the other two lightish sand colour.
The screen would be on one of the dark walls. With lights out and curtain shut there is no ambient light.

From what you are saying, in this situation, the projector is not fit for purpose with contrast levels not suitable. This seems to be counter to some people’s experience. So I’m trying to figure out what my best option is here. I can fit neutral led bias lighting behind the projector screen (I’d buy a 100-110 xy screens one I think). Do you think this would sort out perceived contrast ok. Or are you saying essentially that this machine isn’t a good choice for dedicated movie watching?

I’m also considering an 85 inch TV instead.


----------



## ERuiz

z80b said:


> I am considering this projector for movie viewing. Not in a fully blacked out room like my previous one was.
> 
> The new room has white a ceiling and dark brown on 2 of 4 walls, with the other two lightish sand colour.
> 
> The screen would be on one of the dark walls. With lights out and curtain shut there is no ambient light.
> 
> 
> 
> From what you are saying, in this situation, the projector is not fit for purpose with contrast levels not suitable. This seems to be counter to some people’s experience. So I’m trying to figure out what my best option is here. I can fit neutral led bias lighting behind the projector screen (I’d buy a 100-110 xy screens one I think). Do you think this would sort out perceived contrast ok. Or are you saying essentially that this machine isn’t a good choice for dedicated movie watching?
> 
> 
> 
> I’m also considering an 85 inch TV instead.




Pitch black, bat cave, no, this projector is not for this type of viewing. Dim the lights, use a bias light and make sure you have a UST screen, and you will absolutely love it.

It's when it's absolutely pitch black, no ambient or lights whatsoever, where you will clearly see it's flaws.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z80b

ERuiz said:


> Pitch black, bat cave, no, this projector is not for this type of viewing. Dim the lights, use a bias light and make sure you have a UST screen, and you will absolutely love it.
> 
> It's when it's absolutely pitch black, no ambient or lights whatsoever, where you will clearly see it's flaws.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for reply. Any reason why you didn’t just add bias lighting then? 
Or does your room just not require a ust projector and so went with a long throw one?

Was it black level that suffered in bat cave environment? 
You mentioned light spill. In bat cave environment I’d expect black wall behind the screen, and so nothing to spill light on to. What colour was the wall your screen was on? What screen were you using?


----------



## golcarfel

Has anyone bought their projector through eBay shipped from Korea? They seem to be cheaper than the US based sellers. Wondering if it's worth buying through them.


----------



## tbever

ERuiz said:


> Pitch black, bat cave, no, this projector is not for this type of viewing. Dim the lights, use a bias light and make sure you have a UST screen, and you will absolutely love it.
> 
> It's when it's absolutely pitch black, no ambient or lights whatsoever, where you will clearly see it's flaws.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have had this projector for about 2 months and my experience has not been quite so negative. I agree the use case for this projector is for a non-dedicated home theater environment. It works very well with ambient light. 



I find that the perceived contrast is much better in a dark room compared to when there is ambient light. The room is not pitch black as in a HT room with no windows. However at night with no lights on in the room the black levels to me are good enough. I don't have much of a frame of reference to compare with, other than what I have seen at some of the HT stores locally. There is some light bleed around the screen on a light wall but it is not distracting to me at all. I have bias lights around the screen but I almost never bother to turn them on because I find them distracting.


I think these UST projectors are best when you really don't have the option for installing a standard projector due to room/ceiling constraints. You will no doubt get a superior picture from a similarly priced standard 4K projector with better contrast.


----------



## TimHuey

z80b said:


> Any other owners experiencing poor picture in dark environment with this projector?


Seems to be a very limited experience. No one I've heard complain of this. We each have our issues that bother us. On the whole this doesn't seem to be a big issue with this projector for the vast majority of users. I'd say your safe unless this particular issue has caused you to return a projector in the past.


----------



## z80b

TimHuey said:


> Seems to be a very limited experience. No one I've heard complain of this. We each have our issues that bother us. On the whole this doesn't seem to be a big issue with this projector for the vast majority of users. I'd say your safe unless this particular issue has caused you to return a projector in the past.


Thanks for your reply.
It did strike me as odd that contrast ratio would drop in the absence of ambient light as it’s usually the other way round.


----------



## Krishna G Pai

I have this projector here are some pics from my usage in the dark.


----------



## Krishna G Pai

Forgot to attach pic in last post.


----------



## z80b

Krishna G Pai said:


> Forgot to attach pic in last post.


What screen is that you are using?
Is there a brighter patch in the middle of the black bars. Is that present when viewing, or just in the photo?


----------



## Krishna G Pai

The screen I am using is an SI ust screen. It’s expensive , but I replaced my TV of 10 years with this ; so I don’t mind spending a bit. There’s no brighter patch in the middle , that’s just the image in this case. I can post more dark room images later - here’s one in ambient light to compare. I prefer viewing in dark room more , esp for dark scenes.


----------



## tbever

Just to clarify my own experience: the contrast and the black detail is much better in a darkened environment as you would expect. It only makes sense since the black levels will only be as dark as the screen itself. 

I will attach some pics (only 1080p) and links to videos. It is pretty hard to photograph this accurately. I would say overall the picture is excellent.
Note some of the videos are blurry from the camera. I tried to show off axis pics with ambient light and when dark. Note the light bleed that shows up on some of the dark room pics is greatly exaggerated by the pixel camera: it is not nearly as noticeable in person. It was not calibrated at the time either.



https://photos.app.*******/hubu2uCFe9hJFLas7
goo dot gl


----------



## tbever

Here are some 4K photos and videos (shot with Pixel 3 with windows open)

https://photos.app.*******/Kd65JLzZJF41G4sQ8
goo dot gl

(I don't know if there is a better way to share google photo links or not?? Sorry but I don't want to upload them all)


----------



## tbever

Krishna G Pai said:


> The screen I am using is an SI ust screen. It’s expensive , but I replaced my TV of 10 years with this ; so I don’t mind spending a bit. There’s no brighter patch in the middle , that’s just the image in this case. I can post more dark room images later - here’s one in ambient light to compare. I prefer viewing in dark room more , esp for dark scenes.


Is that the salamander designs credenza or custom? How do you like it?


----------



## blee0120

tbever said:


> Just to clarify my own experience: the contrast and the black detail is much better in a darkened environment as you would expect. It only makes sense since the black levels will only be as dark as the screen itself.
> 
> I will attach some pics (only 1080p) and links to videos. It is pretty hard to photograph this accurately. I would say overall the picture is excellent.
> Note some of the videos are blurry from the camera. I tried to show off axis pics with ambient light and when dark. Note the light bleed that shows up on some of the dark room pics is greatly exaggerated by the pixel camera: it is not nearly as noticeable in person. It was not calibrated at the time either.
> 
> 
> 
> https://photos.app.*******/hubu2uCFe9hJFLas7
> goo dot gl


It is probably impossible for contrast to improve with ambient light in the room, so not sure why the OP stated that the PQ improvement with lights on.


----------



## Krishna G Pai

tbever said:


> Is that the salamander designs credenza or custom? How do you like it?



I like it; Apart from asthetics there are several reasons I decided to go with a cabinet for housing this projector:


The projector is extraordinarily sensitive to any sort of displacement and you need a flat wall. Any sort of imprefection in the wall is magnified by the optics of the UST, thus a flat screen is required. It takes a bit of adjustment to get it projecting right on the screen (took me an hour or so to get something i was satisfied enough with). If you place it on a cabinet you need to make sure that it doesnt move, thus having a cabinet with a custom enclosure makes it pretty much required, especially if you have kids who might probably inadvertantly move it.
The salamander design cradenza allows for vertical displacement inside the enclosure - so you can move it up and down ; you are limited by how much down you can go by the optics of the projector and the fact that the hole is only so wide;
Asking around for a custom cabinet like the salamander would have cost me as much as the cabinet so I decided to go with it.
Also the top of the cabinet is replacable, so if you do decide to upgrade in future you can get just another custom top (At least thats what Robert Zohn from ValueElectronics tells me).
The inside of the cabinet is pretty spacious, and I have housed my center channel in it , apart from the avr etc...


----------



## NotaNerd

Just bought this the other day, should be to my dealer in a few days.


----------



## Brashad redacted

*risky buy*

Has anyone purchased the 
*HU85LA*

from Clima store OU??
they say they are the manufacturer. Or main warehouse but I cant verify where LG stores these units.


----------



## NotaNerd

Anyone know if it can change aspect ratio to 2.35:1 etc? It doesn't look like it from the manual I saw, should have mine in a day or 2 hopefully.


----------



## MDesigns

NotaNerd said:


> Anyone know if it can change aspect ratio to 2.35:1 etc? It doesn't look like it from the manual I saw, should have mine in a day or 2 hopefully.


I think all projectors without extra lenses (and TVs) are fixed aspect ratio devices. This is 16:9. Of course it can still display 2.35:1 with the black bars.

What would you like to achieve with the setting?

Lähetetty minun MRD-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## NotaNerd

So I just got it setup and it will focus at 140", I set it down to 120" though for now. 

I see Rainbow Effect with it... It was quite bad when they keyboard was on the screen logging into amazon prime. When I laid back on the recliner, it wasn't quite as bad during an actual movie, but still highly surprising. It wasn't as harsh as a color wheel projectors RBE, but not my favorite. 

I just used the webos so far and on my OLED, it is in 4K with amazon primes dash. It didn't really look 4K to me, it looked just like my 1080p projector I had in the same spot. The movie looked like decent 1080p, so I don't know if something is wrong. I will try hooking up my Roku 4K later.

I couldn't get the HDR badge to pop up when playing a 4K movie in amazon prime, like it does on my OLED. There is a picture option called "HDR Like" I can select, but I highly doubt thats actually HDR. 

Can anyone tell me if there is something I need to do to watch stuff in 4K and get HDR to kick on? I couldn't see anything in the menus when I was looking.

Update: I got it to play 4K HDR on Youtube. It popped up something in the top right of the screen when it came on. HDR doesn't work on my OLED through prime anymore either.. Hasn't for a year. WTF amazon? It wont work through Roku 4k or webos. My OLED is the 65EG9600.


----------



## golcarfel

*Calibration Settings*

Just got done setting up this projector and WOW. It is amazing. The color and sharpness is fantastic. Question for people who own it and calibrated their projectors. Does any one have any calibrated settings that they could share? Found a few only but they mentioned some settings that aren't present on the projector.


----------



## anthonymoody

Krishna G Pai said:


> The screen I am using is an SI ust screen. It’s expensive , but I replaced my TV of 10 years with this ; so I don’t mind spending a bit. There’s no brighter patch in the middle , that’s just the image in this case. I can post more dark room images later - here’s one in ambient light to compare. I prefer viewing in dark room more , esp for dark scenes.


Looks pretty nice overall. Question from your darker photo...I wonder if a black felt mat or something similar laid over the top would cut down on the top of the PJ reflecting?


----------



## roodof

golcarfel said:


> Just got done setting up this projector and WOW. It is amazing. The color and sharpness is fantastic. Question for people who own it and calibrated their projectors. Does any one have any calibrated settings that they could share? Found a few only but they mentioned some settings that aren't present on the projector.


how is the 3d?


----------



## TTBear

roodof said:


> how is the 3d?



The HU85LA does not have 3D capability.


----------



## TTBear

I had a very pleasant surprise this past weekend. 

I have never used HDMI ARC before, so it was a cool surprise when I noticed that I was controlling my NVidia Shield TV with the LG's remote control! Yes, I know - that is old news for most of you guys, but I have been out of the Home Theatre game for a while, haha.


----------



## bix26

TTBear said:


> I had a very pleasant surprise this past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never used HDMI ARC before, so it was a cool surprise when I noticed that I was controlling my NVidia Shield TV with the LG's remote control! Yes, I know - that is old news for most of you guys, but I have been out of the Home Theatre game for a while, haha.




ARC is “Audio Return Channel” which honestly I’ve forgotten exactly what it does. What your referring to is CEC “Consumer Electronics Control”.


----------



## TTBear

bix26 said:


> ARC is “Audio Return Channel” which honestly I’ve forgotten exactly what it does. What your referring to is CEC “Consumer Electronics Control”.


Hmmmmmm

This is what I found?

HDMI ARC stands for "High Definition Multimedia Interface Audio Return Channel". ARC allows for the "upstream" and "downstream" of signals over a single HDMI connection between your TV and any ARC-equipped A/V deices. *This allows for the use of a single remote for all of your connected devices most common functions.*

Perhaps CEC is a subset function of ARC?

Regardless, it was an awesome discovery for me!


----------



## anthonymoody

TTBear said:


> Hmmmmmm
> 
> This is what I found?
> 
> HDMI ARC stands for "High Definition Multimedia Interface Audio Return Channel". ARC allows for the "upstream" and "downstream" of signals over a single HDMI connection between your TV and any ARC-equipped A/V deices. *This allows for the use of a single remote for all of your connected devices most common functions.*
> 
> Perhaps CEC is a subset function of ARC?
> 
> Regardless, it was an awesome discovery for me!


ARC is basically a way to get the audio *from* your TV (usually the in-built apps) traveling down the HDMI cable to your receiver (or sound bar if that's your jam).

CEC allows components to 'talk' to one another over HDMI to do things like change inputs, volume, on/off, etc. automatically. HOWEVER it's usually awful in practice because each MFR has their own implementation and despite "standards" they somehow can't get it right for the most part.


----------



## DunMunro

A plethora of LG HU85LA review/test articles:


https://hometheaterhifi.com/reviews...5la-ultra-short-throw-laser-projector-review/

https://www.passionhomecinema.fr/blog/index.php/28/08/2019/test-lg-hu85la-lavis-de-gregory/

https://www.projectorcentral.com/LG-HU85LA-4K-UST-Laser-Projector-Review.htm

https://www.soundandvision.com/content/lg-hu85la-cinebeam-4k-dlp-projector-review


I'm rather surprised that the last review shows much lower lumen output than the others.


----------



## anthonymoody

DunMunro said:


> A plethora of LG HU85LA review/test articles:
> 
> 
> https://hometheaterhifi.com/reviews...5la-ultra-short-throw-laser-projector-review/
> 
> https://www.passionhomecinema.fr/blog/index.php/28/08/2019/test-lg-hu85la-lavis-de-gregory/
> 
> https://www.projectorcentral.com/LG-HU85LA-4K-UST-Laser-Projector-Review.htm
> 
> https://www.soundandvision.com/content/lg-hu85la-cinebeam-4k-dlp-projector-review
> 
> 
> I'm rather surprised that the last review shows much* lower lumen output* than the others.


Wow they even mention that in their "Verdict." I wonder if they got a dud?


----------



## DunMunro

anthonymoody said:


> Wow they even mention that in their "Verdict." I wonder if they got a dud?



I guess they must have because here's another review, which gives similar results to the first 3 reviews:

https://www.projectorreviews.com/lg/lg-hu85la-cinebeam-thinq-4k-uhd-projector-performance/


----------



## TTBear

I suppose it was inevitable - with the P1 coming in at a much lower price point, and reviews for it being stellar, pricing for the LG almost inevitably had to come down.

I just noticed that the price in Canada came down from $8000 to $6500 on Amazon (Top Choices is the vendor). 

I think is getting towards much more realistic pricing for this unit.


----------



## Run&Gun

Mine came in a few days ago and now I'm basically just waiting on the 120" screen to arrive from Elite Screens so that I can start swapping my set-up over from my 92" rptv. Since 2008 I've used a Harmony One to control everything, but the HU85 appears to not use IR. So my question for everyone that has the HU85 that wants to or is using a "centralized" remote system to control all of their components and activities, what are you using or what do you recommend? I know the Harmony Elite type systems operate with a hub and do Bluetooth, WiFi, IR, etc., but I REALLY DISLIKE that they do not have physical number keys and that's the main thing that has kept me hanging onto the Harmony One's in my den and bedroom for this long and not "upgrade" to the newer ones. One of the things I love about the Harmony system is that you can set it up and program it yourself so that you can add and tweak as you need/want to. My dealer handles URC, but they have to do all the programming. My buddy there said they have (or came out with) one that is initially programed by the dealer and then the customer can add/tweak afterwards, but said it was a complete mess. I don't know if it was just non-techy customers that just couldn't figure it out, or if the system really is/was not good or really was too complicated for someone that doesn't have deep experience doing that type of stuff.

With Thanksgiving being here in four days, I'm not anticipating having it installed until probably the first week of December(I'm having them install the screen, because it's gonna be a slight pain. The screen is going to have to be floated off of the wall probably at least 2.5"-3" to clear the crown molding, because it's going to have to be within 1" of the ceiling), so I have a little bit to get the remote situation figured out. I haven't completely ruled the Harmony Elite out(if it will work with it) since I'm familiar with the base system and it's affordable and I really like that I can do all the set-up and programming myself. The cost and the "unfriendliness" of programming has me less than excited about the URC stuff, but I don't know how deep the options really go for me now, since this projector doesn't use IR. I haven't been keeping up with the home theater world for a while, so I'm open to suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## golcarfel

TTBear said:


> I had a very pleasant surprise this past weekend.
> 
> I have never used HDMI ARC before, so it was a cool surprise when I noticed that I was controlling my NVidia Shield TV with the LG's remote control! Yes, I know - that is old news for most of you guys, but I have been out of the Home Theatre game for a while, haha.


What did you do to get the magic remote to work with the nvidia shield TV? I have been trying to control my shield with it but have been unable to.


----------



## anthonymoody

Run&Gun said:


> I'm open to suggestions.
> 
> Thanks


Not physical buttons, but I'm pretty sure you can make a page that's a number keypad on the harmony. Make it the default for your TV activity, or at least a page you can swipe to. Honestly the Harmony hub-based remotes are so good that I don't see any reason to go to the higher $ stuff.


----------



## TTBear

golcarfel said:


> What did you do to get the magic remote to work with the nvidia shield TV? I have been trying to control my shield with it but have been unable to.


I ran the feed from my Shield to my Marantz SR6012 through "AUX". Ran the HDMI out to the projector's HDMI ARC input, and it just...... worked.


----------



## Go Big Or GoHome

Currently doing reno's at our home and I am about to pull a trigger on this projector and was wondering if anyone has experience with this screen:

https://elunevision.com/screens/aur...urora-8k-ultra-short-throw-projection-screen/

It will be placed in this area and a 110" size will make it edge to edge where the TV is presently placed. Obviously lots of windows in this room which makes it bright and I am wondering if this specific screen is worth investing in for this project. I do have blinds in the room as well that reduce the light, they are not blackout but rather the "zebra" blind style and do let some light through

Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## ProjectionHead

Go Big Or GoHome said:


> Currently doing reno's at our home and I am about to pull a trigger on this projector and was wondering if anyone has experience with this screen:
> 
> https://elunevision.com/screens/aur...urora-8k-ultra-short-throw-projection-screen/
> 
> It will be placed in this area and a 110" size will make it edge to edge where the TV is presently placed. Obviously lots of windows in this room which makes it bright and I am wondering if this specific screen is worth investing in for this project. I do have blinds in the room as well that reduce the light, they are not blackout but rather the "zebra" blind style and do let some light through
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance!


This is Elunevision's newest surface and we haven't had a chance to test it out yet. It is likely comparable in price and performance to the Grandview 110" DY3


----------



## freejak13

Just got it and upon powering it up I was disappointed to hear a very noticeable electric buzzing noise coming from both sides of the projector. It's definitely not the fan which is very quiet and can be heard immediately after turning on, but the moment the image appears is when the buzzing starts. 

Anyone else notice the same?

Edit: Aside from the issue above I have to say, the color reproduction on this projector is absolutely beautiful. Also, the blacks are perfectly find in an 'almost' dark room. See attached pics.


----------



## Fedder

freejak13 said:


> Just got it and upon powering it up I was disappointed to hear a very noticeable electric buzzing noise coming from both sides of the projector. It's definitely not the fan which is very quiet and can be heard immediately after turning on, but the moment the image appears is when the buzzing starts.
> 
> Anyone else notice the same?
> 
> Edit: Aside from the issue above I have to say, the color reproduction on this projector is absolutely beautiful. Also, the blacks are perfectly find in an 'almost' dark room. See attached pics.


either coil whine of the pixel shifter making pixel shifting noises


----------



## freejak13

Fedder said:


> freejak13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got it and upon powering it up I was disappointed to hear a very noticeable electric buzzing noise coming from both sides of the projector. It's definitely not the fan which is very quiet and can be heard immediately after turning on, but the moment the image appears is when the buzzing starts.
> 
> Anyone else notice the same?
> 
> Edit: Aside from the issue above I have to say, the color reproduction on this projector is absolutely beautiful. Also, the blacks are perfectly find in an 'almost' dark room. See attached pics.
> 
> 
> 
> either coil whine of the pixel shifter making pixel shifting noises
Click to expand...

Certainly does sounds like it and a little would be expected if you put your ear right next to the machine but this is loud enough to be heard clearly even 20’ away.


----------



## klas

That "coil whine" exists in Xiaomi and Vava too. Although it is less noticeable on Vava


----------



## TTBear

I notice that high pitched whine as well, but at least on my projector, it is minimal. While I am quite sensitive to errant sounds, I find that the whine disappears with pretty much any sound that is accompanying what I am watching? I hope that that is the same for you, and hope that it doesn't spoil your experience!


----------



## mercuryyy

Mike Garrett said:


> With dynamic being about the same as native on the Xiaomi tells you he does not know how to measure properly. With a laser, it is easy to cheat the native measurement by not turning off the dynamic dimming completely. That is why, when measuring a laser or LED projector, you turn off the dynamic dimming system and use a test pattern with a single lit pixel in one corner. With a single lit pixel, the dimming system can't turn off.



I agree, but for the HU85LA he was also getting the same contrast results almost no difference with dynamic dimming on/off and it was still much lower then the Xiaomi
I looked at other reviews and everything seems to point to the Xiaomi having better contrast then the HU85LA, And the Vava having even better contrast then the Xiaomi. 

Im considering Canceling my HU85LA order and getting a Vava instead. For the price difference if the vava has more contrast and about the same brightness i can live with a less accurate color image for 3300$ less. 

I'd appreciate all feedback on this, really on the fence.


----------



## freejak13

mercuryyy said:


> I agree, but for the HU85LA he was also getting the same contrast results almost no difference with dynamic dimming on/off and it was still much lower then the Xiaomi
> I looked at other reviews and everything seems to point to the Xiaomi having better contrast then the HU85LA, And the Vava having even better contrast then the Xiaomi.
> 
> Im considering Canceling my HU85LA order and getting a Vava instead. For the price difference if the vava has more contrast and about the same brightness i can live with a less accurate color image for 3300$ less.
> 
> I'd appreciate all feedback on this, really on the fence.


Don’t let the specs fool you. I’ve tested the P1, Vava, and LG. Here’s a quick rundown of my impressions of each. 

P1: Nice colors, quality metal remote, contrast is not great, clunky android UI, very low fan noise (lowest of the three), has to be placed much further away from wall than others

Vava: Could not get colors to look good no matter how I tried, bright but still had worst contrast of the three, fan noise was highest of the three but not really noticeable when watching a movie, remote felt very cheap

LG: Beautiful colors (best by far), nice UI, low fan noise, best contrast of the bunch (the P1 sits near the middle of the three), remote with lots of not so useful buttons. My unit has a loud cool whine which I’m certain is not within operating specs after talking to support. The audio was strangely cutting in and out using both the internal speaker and optical out. Tested with different apps and external devices all of which exhibited the same issue. I can only assume there’s an issue with some sound-related component. 

Conclusion: if money is not an issue then the LG hands down (if you get a working unit). I would not even consider the Vava given the poor IQ. The P1 sits somewhere in the middle between the other two in terms of color accuracy and contrast. 

Just my two cents. Let me know if you have questions.


----------



## mercuryyy

freejak13 said:


> Don’t let the specs fool you. I’ve tested the P1, Vava, and LG. Here’s a quick rundown of my impressions of each.
> 
> P1: Nice colors, quality metal remote, contrast is not great, clunky android UI, very low fan noise (lowest of the three), has to be placed much further away from wall than others
> 
> Vava: Could not get colors to look good no matter how I tried, bright but still had worst contrast of the three, fan noise was highest of the three but not really noticeable when watching a movie, remote felt very cheap
> 
> LG: Beautiful colors (best by far), nice UI, low fan noise, best contrast of the bunch (the P1 sits near the middle of the three), remote with lots of not so useful buttons. My unit has a loud cool whine which I’m certain is not within operating specs after talking to support. The audio was strangely cutting in and out using both the internal speaker and optical out. Tested with different apps and external devices all of which exhibited the same issue. I can only assume there’s an issue with some sound-related component.
> 
> Conclusion: if money is not an issue then the LG hands down (if you get a working unit). I would not even consider the Vava given the poor IQ. The P1 sits somewhere in the middle between the other two in terms of color accuracy and contrast.
> 
> Just my two cents. Let me know if you have questions.



Thank you for the detailed response was very informative. 

You mentioned the vava has the lowest contrast of the 3 but all the reviews i'v read says the vava has the high native contrast. 

I saw few people mention that the vava and xiaomi might be cheating and not really turning off the dynamic dimming all the way that is why the native contrast is higher on the vava.

I also saw some say that the 0.47 chip the vava uses cant possibly be over 500 native while the .66 chip the lg uses can go over 1000

everything seems all over the place, i originally ordered the vava then canceled and now waiting for the LG but now reading all those reviews .. im not sure again and the vava looks better in some pictures here and contrast measurements are higher for the vava compared to the lg. 

https://www.projectorreviews.com/lg/lg-hu85la-ai-cinebeam-projector-picture-quality-2/
https://www.projectorreviews.com/vava/vava-laser-tv-review-picture-quality/

Black levels - 

vava - https://www.projectorreviews.com/wp.../11/VAVA-Laser-TV_passengers_ship_outside.jpg
lg - https://www.projectorreviews.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/08/HU85LA_passengers_ship_outside.jpg

(maybe its just a bad take of the camera but the shadowing looks much better in the vava)


Then others reviews who measured contrast all give the vava about 2500-3000 native and 2000-2200 for the lg native. 

Wish someone would do a side by side view review so we can see real measurements/brightness and picture.


----------



## klas

freejak13 said:


> Don’t let the specs fool you. I’ve tested the P1, Vava, and LG. Here’s a quick rundown of my impressions of each.
> 
> P1: Nice colors, quality metal remote, contrast is not great, clunky android UI, very low fan noise (lowest of the three), has to be placed much further away from wall than others
> 
> Vava: Could not get colors to look good no matter how I tried, bright but still had worst contrast of the three, fan noise was highest of the three but not really noticeable when watching a movie, remote felt very cheap
> 
> LG: Beautiful colors (best by far), nice UI, low fan noise, best contrast of the bunch (the P1 sits near the middle of the three), remote with lots of not so useful buttons. My unit has a loud cool whine which I’m certain is not within operating specs after talking to support. The audio was strangely cutting in and out using both the internal speaker and optical out. Tested with different apps and external devices all of which exhibited the same issue. I can only assume there’s an issue with some sound-related component.
> 
> Conclusion: if money is not an issue then the LG hands down (if you get a working unit). I would not even consider the Vava given the poor IQ. The P1 sits somewhere in the middle between the other two in terms of color accuracy and contrast.
> 
> Just my two cents. Let me know if you have questions.


All 3 in different price ranges so of course LG should outperform other ones considering it's almost double the price from VAVA, but you forgot to mention that it has worse built-in speakers of all 3 though. In terms of color in VAVA, I was able to tweak the settings and it looks almost perfect. Noise wise VAVA isn't silent, but also isn't too loud either, it's at acceptable levels unlike Xiaomi for example. IMHO VAVA currently is the best value until next crop of USTs. I wouldn't want to spend any more then $3k on anything else with very little gain.


----------



## davorn34

benjaminlox said:


> I will be receiving this projector next week for those who have questions.



Hi could you check the fan noise ? is it loud as ill be sitting 2.5 meters from the projector


----------



## freejak13

davorn34 said:


> Hi could you check the fan noise ? is it loud as ill be sitting 2.5 meters from the projector


Fan noise is negligible. I sit about that distance from the projector. Another owner has confirmed that there's a bit of coil whine that he said gets drowned out when any sound is playing. I'm hearing the same but it's really annoying to me and is almost convincing me to return it for a replacement. I'll post a video soon to show the issue.

Edit: Here's a video of the coil whine. Video starts at about a foot away and then just an inch at the end.








TTBear said:


> I notice that high pitched whine as well, but at least on my projector, it is minimal. While I am quite sensitive to errant sounds, I find that the whine disappears with pretty much any sound that is accompanying what I am watching? I hope that that is the same for you, and hope that it doesn't spoil your experience!


Is this what you're hearing also?


----------



## freejak13

klas said:


> All 3 in different price ranges so of course LG should outperform other ones considering it's almost double the price from VAVA, but you forgot to mention that it has worse built-in speakers of all 3 though. In terms of color in VAVA, I was able to tweak the settings and it looks almost perfect. Noise wise VAVA isn't silent, but also isn't too loud either, it's at acceptable levels unlike Xiaomi for example. IMHO VAVA currently is the best value until next crop of USTs. I wouldn't want to spend any more then $3k on anything else with very little gain.


I didn't mean to rain on your parade. The color accuracy of the Vava will probably be fine for most but I had them sitting side by side and there really was no comparison. To say there is "little gain" simply isn't true unless you've seen the difference for yourself.

Didn't get a chance to test the speakers because I usually just connect the optical out to my own system but I've read the same.


----------



## davorn34

Looks like ill have to put the projector inside the tv cabinet and cut a hole at the top . As that fan noise would annoy me while watching


----------



## klas

freejak13 said:


> I didn't mean to rain on your parade. The color accuracy of the Vava will probably be fine for most but I had them sitting side by side and there really was no comparison. To say there is "little gain" simply isn't true unless you've seen the difference for yourself.
> 
> Didn't get a chance to test the speakers because I usually just connect the optical out to my own system but I've read the same.


I don't deny it might be better, it's definitely not $3k worth of better. Too bad you didn't do video comparison both side by side though, would've been interesting to see.


----------



## davorn34

Have any of yous tried gaming on the lg hu85la. Is the game mode worth it and is it ok for light to medium gaming. Im currently using a 82 inch nu8000 and want to no if this projector would be a step up for movies and gaming


----------



## freejak13

davorn34 said:


> Have any of yous tried gaming on the lg hu85la. Is the game mode worth it and is it ok for light to medium gaming. Im currently using a 82 inch nu8000 and want to no if this projector would be a step up for movies and gaming


Was able to play Bloodborne in game mode without experiencing any detrimental lag. In other modes (i.e. cinema) the delay is significantly worse. Don't have a computer hooked up to it but I think in fast paced shooters like Overwatch you'll definitely feel the latency.


----------



## TTBear

freejak13 said:


> Fan noise is negligible. I sit about that distance from the projector. Another owner has confirmed that there's a bit of coil whine that he said gets drowned out when any sound is playing. I'm hearing the same but it's really annoying to me and is almost convincing me to return it for a replacement. I'll post a video soon to show the issue.
> 
> Edit: Here's a video of the coil whine. Video starts at about a foot away and then just an inch at the end
> 
> 
> 
> Is this what you're hearing also?


Yes, exactly the sound I am getting. It's not offensive, and only minimally intrusive. 

Thanks for posting the video - I would love to know if others are getting the same noise!


----------



## klas

TTBear said:


> Yes, exactly the sound I am getting. It's not offensive, and only minimally intrusive.
> 
> Thanks for posting the video - I would love to know if others are getting the same noise!


Looks like even for $6k no way around the coil whine since it also exists in Xiaomi and Vava with Xiaomi being the worst in my case.


----------



## mercuryyy

Was anyone able to find true accurate calibrations settings they can share? 

All the reviews i found did not have complete calibration settings.


----------



## mercuryyy

Anyone figured out how to get the projector to show the image (input) settings. Example - 4:2:2 10BIT HDR 60HZ

I'v looked though the manual and setting and played around with the remote there seem to not be an option.

Is there really no image info data on the LG HU85L???


----------



## AnnapolisSony

I am very seriously considering this PJ for my HT room. Does anyone know of a 120” short throw screen that is also acoustically transparent??? I would appreciate any feedback! Thanks in advance...


----------



## Run&Gun

AnnapolisSony said:


> I am very seriously considering this PJ for my HT room. Does anyone know of a 120” short throw screen that is also acoustically transparent??? I would appreciate any feedback! Thanks in advance...


I have not seen one and I doubt that it's possible, based on the way that they work and are made.


----------



## AnnapolisSony

Run&Gun said:


> I have not seen one and I doubt that it's possible, based on the way that they work and are made.


I am going to be calling Elite tomorrow to talk to them about this screen. It might be exactly what I am looking for if I am considering the LG HU85 and the Optoma P1. 

https://elitescreens.com/front/front/productdetail/product/480

I also wonder if SI carries anything although they will be much more expensive...


----------



## mercuryyy

Im getting about an inch light bleed on the sides and 2 inchs on the top/bottom very slight light. attached the images.

Can anybody confirm they are also getting this or if someone isn't. Im projecting straight on to the wall so probably with a screen this wont be noticeable. 

I called LG and they have a very poor technical support staff, did not have any idea what i am talking about even after emailing them the images they said it is normal for this projector, when i asked to speak to an atucal technical they transferred me to a freaking local appliance repair company what a joke. not a great feeling after spending 6000$ on this thing.


----------



## Mike Garrett

mercuryyy said:


> Thank you for the detailed response was very informative.
> 
> You mentioned the vava has the lowest contrast of the 3 but all the reviews i'v read says the vava has the high native contrast.
> 
> I saw few people mention that the vava and xiaomi might be cheating and not really turning off the dynamic dimming all the way that is why the native contrast is higher on the vava.
> 
> I also saw some say that the 0.47 chip the vava uses cant possibly be over 500 native while the .66 chip the lg uses can go over 1000
> 
> everything seems all over the place, i originally ordered the vava then canceled and now waiting for the LG but now reading all those reviews .. im not sure again and the vava looks better in some pictures here and contrast measurements are higher for the vava compared to the lg.
> 
> https://www.projectorreviews.com/lg/lg-hu85la-ai-cinebeam-projector-picture-quality-2/
> https://www.projectorreviews.com/vava/vava-laser-tv-review-picture-quality/
> 
> Black levels -
> 
> vava - https://www.projectorreviews.com/wp.../11/VAVA-Laser-TV_passengers_ship_outside.jpg
> lg - https://www.projectorreviews.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/08/HU85LA_passengers_ship_outside.jpg
> 
> (maybe its just a bad take of the camera but the shadowing looks much better in the vava)
> 
> 
> *Then others reviews who measured contrast all give the vava about 2500-3000 native and 2000-2200 for the lg native. *
> 
> Wish someone would do a side by side view review so we can see real measurements/brightness and picture.


All those numbers are too high. Sound & Vision measured 1,700:1 native and dynamic dimming did not increase the contrast.
https://www.soundandvision.com/content/lg-hu85la-cinebeam-4k-dlp-projector-review-test-bench


----------



## mercuryyy

Mike Garrett said:


> All those numbers are too high. Sound & Vision measured 1,700:1 native and dynamic dimming did not increase the contrast.
> https://www.soundandvision.com/content/lg-hu85la-cinebeam-4k-dlp-projector-review-test-bench



Mike can you be more specific? i'v seen other known sources measured the LG native at 1300 and the VAVA at 2500 native.
And most sources where not even able to get other results from the dynamic contrast or dimming.

From all the reviews i'v when through as much as it hurts to admit cause i just bought an LG seems like the vava is double the contrast and has the sharper more cleaner image even with the smaller .47 chip 


Have you seen the lg in person? did it have a similar light bleed like the pictures i'v posted above.


----------



## Mike Garrett

mercuryyy said:


> Mike can you be more specific? i'v seen other known sources measured the LG native at 1300 and the VAVA at 2500 native.
> And most sources where not even able to get other results from the dynamic contrast or dimming.
> 
> From all the reviews i'v when through as much as it hurts to admit cause i just bought an LG seems like the vava is double the contrast and has the sharper more cleaner image even with the smaller .47 chip
> 
> 
> Have you seen the lg in person? did it have a similar light bleed like the pictures i'v posted above.


And many of those people are using cheap instruments for taking their measurements. There is no way the VAVA is getting 2,500:1. Either incorrect measurement or like some of the other laser projectors out there, dynamic dimming is not fully disengaged, when switched to off. Which technically would also be an incorrect measurement, because a reviewer should know how to take a measurement of a laser project. Kris has the correct equipment, room and capability to get accurate measurements on these projectors.


----------



## mercuryyy

Mike Garrett said:


> And many of those people are using cheap instruments for taking their measurements. There is no way the VAVA is getting 2,500:1. Either incorrect measurement or like some of the other laser projectors out there, dynamic dimming is not fully disengaged, when switched to off. Which technically would also be an incorrect measurement, because a reviewer should know how to take a measurement of a laser project. Kris has the correct equipment, room and capability to get accurate measurements on these projectors.



https://www.passionhomecinema.fr/bl...00-l1688fcf-4k-second-round-lavis-de-gregory/
https://www.passionhomecinema.fr/blog/index.php/28/08/2019/test-lg-hu85la-lavis-de-gregory/
https://www.passionhomecinema.fr/blog/index.php/02/11/2019/test-optoma-uhz65ust-lavis-de-gregory/

Seems pretty thorough, 

LG came in last with 1300 native, and with dynamic on was no improvement. 
xiaomi with 2800 native and no improvement with dynamic on as well.

the p1 or uhz65ust came in at 1200 native but up to 50,000 with dynamic on ++ brighter then all



Why is the optima the only one yielding more contrast with dynamic contrast on. I'v seen this on other reviews as well?


----------



## ZAPH

I have the same small light bleed from every side even with a 120” XY PET screen. The screen has a black velvet edge too. Still doesn’t help. Had no idea it was a defect of the device. Wonder if a firmware update can fix this...


----------



## ZAPH

I’ve got the same. See previous post. Hope there’s a possible fix. 



mercuryyy said:


> Im getting about an inch light bleed on the sides and 2 inchs on the top/bottom very slight light. attached the images.
> 
> Can anybody confirm they are also getting this or if someone isn't. Im projecting straight on to the wall so probably with a screen this wont be noticeable.
> 
> I called LG and they have a very poor technical support staff, did not have any idea what i am talking about even after emailing them the images they said it is normal for this projector, when i asked to speak to an atucal technical they transferred me to a freaking local appliance repair company what a joke. not a great feeling after spending 6000$ on this thing.


----------



## mercuryyy

ZAPH said:


> I have the same small light bleed from every side even with a 120” XY PET screen. The screen has a black velvet edge too. Still doesn’t help. Had no idea it was a defect of the device. Wonder if a firmware update can fix this...


I dont know if its a defect or its just how it is.

Im hoping more lg hu85la owners will post here about it.


----------



## Mike Garrett

mercuryyy said:


> https://www.passionhomecinema.fr/bl...00-l1688fcf-4k-second-round-lavis-de-gregory/
> https://www.passionhomecinema.fr/blog/index.php/28/08/2019/test-lg-hu85la-lavis-de-gregory/
> https://www.passionhomecinema.fr/blog/index.php/02/11/2019/test-optoma-uhz65ust-lavis-de-gregory/
> 
> Seems pretty thorough,
> 
> LG came in last with 1300 native, and with dynamic on was no improvement.
> xiaomi with 2800 native and no improvement with dynamic on as well.
> 
> the p1 or uhz65ust came in at 1200 native but up to 50,000 with dynamic on ++ brighter then all
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the optima the only one yielding more contrast with dynamic contrast on. I'v seen this on other reviews as well?


If you had been on this forum for over 15 years and been through all the arguments between him and people like DarinP and Kris Deering, regarding his contrast measurements, you would understand where I am coming from.


----------



## Fedder

mercuryyy said:


> I dont know if its a defect or its just how it is.
> 
> Im hoping more lg hu85la owners will post here about it.


All dlp projectors that use the .47 dmd have this small light boarder. Its just how it is. What your room looks like will determine if its noticable or not. If you use it in a room with ambient light you might not notice it on your wall but in dark room viewing it'll pop out more.


----------



## MDesigns

Fedder said:


> All dlp projectors that use the .47 dmd have this small light boarder. Its just how it is. What your room looks like will determine if its noticable or not. If you use it in a room with ambient light you might not notice it on your wall but in dark room viewing it'll pop out more.


I thought that HU85L has the bigger 2way shifter chip without the bleed issue?

Lähetetty minun MRD-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Fedder

MDesigns said:


> I thought that HU85L has the bigger 2way shifter chip without the bleed issue?
> 
> Lähetetty minun MRD-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


Sorry about that I usually live in the Optoma P1 thread waiting for mine to ship. You're right though it uses the bigger chip. I might be wrong but I believe that all the shifters in general will have a small border because of how the shifting is done. I hope someone smarter can tell us how it is.


----------



## Mike Garrett

Fedder said:


> All dlp projectors that use the .47 dmd have this small light boarder. Its just how it is. What your room looks like will determine if its noticable or not. If you use it in a room with ambient light you might not notice it on your wall but in dark room viewing it'll pop out more.


I have the JVC LX-NZ3 at my house right now. It does not have this light border that you speak of and it uses the 0.47 chip. All projectors that use this basic platform will have the light border if the projector manufacturer does not take any steps to eliminate it, since it is an issue in the basic platform. JVC installed a shield to block this excess light. Last years JVC UH1 had this issue, but not the NZ3.


----------



## mercuryyy

Mike Garrett said:


> I have the JVC LX-NZ3 at my house right now. It does not have this light border that you speak of and it uses the 0.47 chip. All projectors that use this basic platform will have the light border if the projector manufacturer does not take any steps to eliminate it, since it is an issue in the basic platform. JVC installed a shield to block this excess light. Last years JVC UH1 had this issue, but not the NZ3.



Just shows how much thought and development LG really put into this 6000$ product. Only manual zoom, No shield to block for the excess light Im really having second thoughts about my purchase. really sucks. Hardly any trust worthy reviews...

Wonder if the P1 has the light border bleed as well.


----------



## Mike Garrett

mercuryyy said:


> Just shows how much thought and development LG really put into this 6000$ product. Only manual zoom, No shield to block for the excess light Im really having second thoughts about my purchase. really sucks. Hardly any trust worthy reviews...
> 
> Wonder if the P1 has the light border bleed as well.


I believe pretty much all of them, except for the NZ3 has the light bleed.


----------



## Buddylee123

Mike Garrett said:


> I believe pretty much all of them, except for the NZ3 has the light bleed.




What’s your quick take on the NZ3 Mike? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mercuryyy

Mike Garrett said:


> I believe pretty much all of them, except for the NZ3 has the light bleed.


Mike maybe because the NZ3 is using a 2nd generation 0.47 chip? 

This is the first time i'v head of a second generation 0.47 chip

https://www.projectorcentral.com/pdf/projector_spec_11058.pdf

How are they calming 1:infinity contrast? if they cant turn off dynamically individual pixel, what is the native on/off contrast of the NZ3?


----------



## DunMunro

mercuryyy said:


> Just shows how much thought and development LG really put into this 6000$ product. Only manual zoom, No shield to block for the excess light Im really having second thoughts about my purchase. really sucks. Hardly any trust worthy reviews...
> 
> Wonder if the P1 has the light border bleed as well.


There have been several detailed reviews of the HU85L:

https://www.passionhomecinema.fr/blog/index.php/28/08/2019/test-lg-hu85la-lavis-de-gregory/ (where the light bleed is noted)

and 

hometheaterhifi.com/reviews/video-display/projectors/lg-hu85la-ultra-short-throw-laser-projector-review/

https://www.projectorcentral.com/LG-HU85LA-4K-UST-Laser-Projector-Review.htm

The Optoma P1 (UHZ65UST in the EU) has the typical reduced light frame of the 2nd gen .47 chip:

https://www.passionhomecinema.fr/blog/index.php/02/11/2019/test-optoma-uhz65ust-lavis-de-gregory/

and here:
https://www.passionhomecinema.fr/blog/index.php/26/11/2019/test-jvc-lx-nz3-lavis-de-gregory/

the reviewer notes a slender light frame on the NZ3, however this was an engineering sample.


----------



## Mike Garrett

mercuryyy said:


> Mike maybe because the NZ3 is using a 2nd generation 0.47 chip?
> 
> This is the first time i'v head of a second generation 0.47 chip
> 
> https://www.projectorcentral.com/pdf/projector_spec_11058.pdf
> 
> How are they calming 1:infinity contrast? if they cant turn off dynamically individual pixel, what is the native on/off contrast of the NZ3?


No, JVC told me they added a shield, blocking the stray light, so nothing to do with the basic design and why all the others have this stray light. JVC is claiming it the same way all the other laser projector claim infinity to one. Laser shuts off during full blackout.


----------



## Mike Garrett

Buddylee123 said:


> What’s your quick take on the NZ3 Mike?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sharpness is very good. I really like everything about the projector, except for the native contrast. It is just like all the other shifting DLP's in that respect.


----------



## Buddylee123

Mike Garrett said:


> Sharpness is very good. I really like everything about the projector, except for the native contrast. It is just like all the other shifting DLP's in that respect.




Thanks for the feedback, sounds like a great option for some 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Li On

This UST has some interesting point!

From LG website:

https://www.lg.com/us/home-video/lg-HU85LA-4k-laser-projector

It said:

3 Channel Laser with Wheel-less Tech
The HU85LA uses RGB separate primary colors, and can express a vivid picture with virtually no color loss compared to conventional projectors (DLP, Laser and Dual Laser) that use a color-wheel to reflect colors from one color light.

What does that mean? Does it really has NO color wheel? I thought ALL 1-chip DLP laser must use a color wheel, as laser diode is not yet fast enough to cycle on it's own for RGB sequence. And this LG is not even a true RGB laser.

I searched on the internet but couldn't find more detail about it's actual light path picture.

Thanks!

li.

PS: I understand LED light source 1-chip DLP don't need color wheel as the LED does the On/Off cycling. But laser cycle rate is not fast enough so a color wheel is needed (unless it's a 3-chip system). Or, now laser cycle rate is now high enough without color wheel?


----------



## chhanthony

ZAPH said:


> I have the same small light bleed from every side even with a 120” XY PET screen. The screen has a black velvet edge too. Still doesn’t help. Had no idea it was a defect of the device. Wonder if a firmware update can fix this...


I watched two HU85LA in my friends' home personally, one with zero edge screen one with normal screen, both of them do not have any light bolder.

My friend who's using zero edge screen told me that if you can get the focus perfectly, the light bolder will gone.


----------



## mercuryyy

chhanthony said:


> I watched two HU85LA in my friends' home personally, one with zero edge screen one with normal screen, both of them do not have any light bolder.
> 
> My friend who's using zero edge screen told me that if you can get the focus perfectly, the light bolder will gone.


i got the focus perfect but it still has a light border.


----------



## Buddylee123

chhanthony said:


> I watched two HU85LA in my friends' home personally, one with zero edge screen one with normal screen, both of them do not have any light bolder.
> 
> 
> 
> My friend who's using zero edge screen told me that if you can get the focus perfectly, the light bolder will gone.




Focus shouldn’t have anything to do with the light border 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chhanthony

mercuryyy said:


> chhanthony said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched two HU85LA in my friends' home personally, one with zero edge screen one with normal screen, both of them do not have any light bolder.
> 
> My friend who's using zero edge screen told me that if you can get the focus perfectly, the light bolder will gone.
> 
> 
> 
> i got the focus perfect but it still has a light border.
Click to expand...


Both if my friends are using Korea version but not US version, dont know any difference between them.


----------



## Mike Garrett

Buddylee123 said:


> Thanks for the feedback, sounds like a great option for some
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is. If you did not have a JVC in a fully blacked out room to compare to, you probably would not notice much of what I am complaining about.


----------



## bix26

Li On said:


> This UST has some interesting point!
> 
> 
> 
> From LG website:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.lg.com/us/home-video/lg-HU85LA-4k-laser-projector
> 
> 
> 
> It said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Channel Laser with Wheel-less Tech
> 
> The HU85LA uses RGB separate primary colors, and can express a vivid picture with virtually no color loss compared to conventional projectors (DLP, Laser and Dual Laser) that use a color-wheel to reflect colors from one color light.
> 
> 
> 
> What does that mean? Does it really has NO color wheel? I thought ALL 1-chip DLP laser must use a color wheel, as laser diode is not yet fast enough to cycle on it's own for RGB sequence. And this LG is not even a true RGB laser.
> 
> 
> 
> I searched on the internet but couldn't find more detail about it's actual light path picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> li.
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I understand LED light source 1-chip DLP don't need color wheel as the LED does the On/Off cycling. But laser cycle rate is not fast enough so a color wheel is needed (unless it's a 3-chip system). Or, now laser cycle rate is now high enough without color wheel?




The lasers don’t need to cycle because they have one laser dedicated to each color. I’m guessing the have devices in the light path that block or redirect each individual color if need be. Or maybe these lasers can cycle fast enough?


----------



## sbquart

Seems it's noisy.


----------



## Run&Gun

sbquart said:


> Seems it's noisy. https://youtu.be/EcQVqOmlmew


Don't have time to watch a 20 min YouTube review. I've had the 85 set-up in my den for two days, now and it's at least as quiet the Mitsubishi DLP standard lamp rear projection set it just replaced, based on my viewing position that is approximately 15'-16' from the actual projector. At low volume you can hear it, but it blends in, kinda like white noise, and you honestly don't pay any attention to it, but maybe that's because I've had rear projection sets with fans in this room for the last 15 years. At any moderate listening volume you're not going to notice it and at the volume level that most would probably listen to a movie at to really enjoy it, you'll_ never_ hear it. Honestly, when the fan throttles up in my MBP, it's WAY more annoying.


----------



## anthonymoody

@imagic's review is up. He likes it a lot. He reviewed the 85LA model, not sure if that's the same as the 85L?


----------



## imagic

anthonymoody said:


> @imagic's review is up. He likes it a lot. He reviewed the 85LA model, not sure if that's the same as the 85L?


Same thing. Here is the review link: https://www.avsforum.com/forum/24-d...eam-hu85la-4k-ust-laser-projector-review.html


----------



## imagic

sbquart said:


> Seems it's noisy. https://youtu.be/EcQVqOmlmew


Not the unit I had. Never heard it.


----------



## sbquart

imagic said:


> Not the unit I had. Never heard it.


Interesting.


----------



## klas

In professional reviews they measured it at 30 dB which isn't silent and having VAVA which is rated at less then 32 dB I can't say it's silent either. It is acceptable though unlike Xiaomi units which are way too noisy.

passionhomecinema.fr/blog/index.php/28/08/2019/test-lg-hu85la-lavis-de-gregory/

Only P1 is the quietest at 26 dB


----------



## davorn34

klas said:


> In professional reviews they measured it at 30 dB which isn't silent and having VAVA which is rated at less then 32 dB I can't say it's silent either. It is acceptable though unlike Xiaomi units which are way too noisy.
> 
> passionhomecinema.fr/blog/index.php/28/08/2019/test-lg-hu85la-lavis-de-gregory/
> 
> Only P1 is the quietest at 26 dB


The only thing keeping me from buy the LG HU85LA is the fan noise. i might have to sacrifice size and get a 85 inch sony which i dont really want to do. unless there is a way to place the lg in a custom made tv unit to keep sound at a minimum i dont see myself buying it.


----------



## usc1995

davorn34 said:


> The only thing keeping me from buy the LG HU85LA is the fan noise. i might have to sacrifice size and get a 85 inch sony which i dont really want to do. unless there is a way to place the lg in a custom made tv unit to keep sound at a minimum i dont see myself buying it.




You may want to want on the newly announced Hisense L5... https://www.digitaltrends.com/home-theater/hisense-2020-uled-tv-lineup-ces-2020/ Of course we don’t know what potential issues this one may have or when it will come out exactly but it is another option https://www.digitaltrends.com/home-theater/hisense-2020-uled-tv-lineup-ces-2020/


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gaderson

davorn34 said:


> The only thing keeping me from buy the LG HU85LA is the fan noise. i might have to sacrifice size and get a 85 inch sony which i dont really want to do. unless there is a way to place the lg in a custom made tv unit to keep sound at a minimum i dont see myself buying it.


Like the Salamander Designs units? Not sure if the speaker grill or louvers make a difference?


----------



## Run&Gun

davorn34 said:


> The only thing keeping me from buy the LG HU85LA is the fan noise. i might have to sacrifice size and get a 85 inch sony which i dont really want to do. unless there is a way to place the lg in a custom made tv unit to keep sound at a minimum i dont see myself buying it.


Have you been around one in person while it's running and listening to/watching a show/movie? If not, you should check it out in-person before completely dismissing it. Not sure what size screen you were planning on pairing with it, but there's a pretty significant size difference between 85" and 120". I've only had mine installed about thee days and I would hate to have to go back to my 92" RPTV.


----------



## freejak13

The rainbow artifacts are definitely NOT gone with this projector. It's just as obvious as the vava and optoma (both of which I've tested). There are atleast four different units reported from various sources that mention the coil whine. Either imagic's unit is sporting different hardware or he/she's just not noticing what we're seeing.


----------



## freejak13

davorn34 said:


> The only thing keeping me from buy the LG HU85LA is the fan noise. i might have to sacrifice size and get a 85 inch sony which i dont really want to do. unless there is a way to place the lg in a custom made tv unit to keep sound at a minimum i dont see myself buying it.


The fan noise is minimal. It's the coil whine that's the issue.


----------



## klas

freejak13 said:


> The rainbow artifacts are definitely NOT gone with this projector. It's just as obvious as the vava and optoma (both of which I've tested). There are atleast four different units reported from various sources that mention the coil whine. Either imagic's unit is sporting different hardware or he/she's just not noticing what we're seeing.


I don't see any rainbow artifacts in VAVA. As far as noise concern if LG is really 30 dB like VAVA unit then to me it's not obnoxiously noisy, but it's not silent either. Coil whine is minimal on VAVA. Though when someone talks about the level of noise without measuring it properly it's all subjective. Hearing is different in folks especially if they are older and may not be as sensitive to noise as others.


----------



## Run&Gun

freejak13 said:


> The rainbow artifacts are definitely NOT gone with this projector. It's just as obvious as the vava and optoma (both of which I've tested). There are atleast four different units reported from various sources that mention the coil whine. Either imagic's unit is sporting different hardware or he/she's just not noticing what we're seeing.


I can definitely see at least blue(or it's the strongest, at least). I do have to really concentrate to see other colors besides blue, though. But, like with my previous DLP set, most of the time I do not notice it, and when I do, it usually has to be something very bright/white and once I see it, I'm in-tune to it for at least several minutes then I'll "forget" about it.


----------



## davorn34

Im in australia so theres no one that has one here where i can go check it out. Lg definitely needs to fix the coil wine


----------



## Knolly

With CES underway, has anyone heard whispers of the black HU85LA? I know they confirmed it last year but haven't heard anything in the way of timelines.


----------



## Run&Gun

davorn34 said:


> Im in australia so theres no one that has one here where i can go check it out. Lg definitely needs to fix the coil wine


I don’t hear anything except the fan on my copy and then only when watching content at a low volume(and I’m pretty sensitive/in-tune to high frequency sounds). It’s a pretty low pitch. Not an annoying high pitch, like a lot of electronics have. I would equate it similar to the air filter my GF has in the bedroom running on low. You don’t even notice it. It’s white noise.


----------



## Run&Gun

Knolly said:


> With CES underway, has anyone heard whispers of the black HU85LA? I know they confirmed it last year but haven't heard anything in the way of timelines.


That will piss me off to no end, if they release a black version, now(i.e: available within the next few months). It should have been black to begin with and then release “fashion versions” to “blend in” with your living room decor.


----------



## klas

Run&Gun said:


> That will piss me off to no end, if they release a black version, now(i.e: available within the next few months). It should have been black to begin with and then release “fashion versions” to “blend in” with your living room decor.


Don't get what's with black color fascination. Just like with cars black color shows scratches and dirt/dust/fingerprints easily unlike white.


----------



## Kev1000000

klas said:


> Don't get what's with black color fascination. Just like with cars black color shows scratches and dirt/dust/fingerprints easily unlike white.


White reflects light back at the screen reducing contrast. This is even more of an issue with USTs.


----------



## davorn34

Too me it would ruin my movie experience if the noise of the fan or coil whine could be heard on low volume scenes. Another problem i have with it is gaming input lag which is at around 55ms on game mode.


----------



## Run&Gun

klas said:


> Don't get what's with black color fascination. Just like with cars black color shows scratches and dirt/dust/fingerprints easily unlike white.


Kind of a strange reply on a home theater forum. Why would you want a large white object in your field of view between you and the projection screen, literally only* inches* away from it? Personally, I like black. I hated it when TV manufacturers made everything grey or silver in the early days of HDTV. I had to live for about three years with a giant silver/grey eyesore that was my first 60" HD Sony rear projection set. If it had been black or another dark color, it wouldn't have been nearly as bad. Finally they came to their senses and started making things in black/dark grey again.

I guess LG was marketing this to a different demo... The "hip, cool, sophisticated" people who have huge open floor plans and want to sit it on a $10,000 credenza and it "not look like a projector" and shoot the image on a wall.


----------



## anthonymoody

Yeah I agree the 'white before black' was a weird choice. I get the lifestyle push, but, come on. That said, if I got one it'd go in something like the Salamander where it'd be (mostly) out of site. I'd still worry somewhat about the bounce light reflection off the top of the cabinet.


----------



## tbever

I have had this projector for 5 months. It has been great. The white color is a total non-issue. It is a very quiet projector. The hdd noise from my directv dvr is way louder than this projector. It is barely audible. I have not seen any rainbow artefact but in all honesty I'm not sure if I would recognize it.

4k streaming from Amazon ie the Expanse and from Disney (think Mandelorian despite hdr Disney issues) is phenomenal.

I don't think you need the salamander designs credenza unless you want to blow another 3000.00

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Run&Gun

anthonymoody said:


> Yeah I agree the 'white before black' was a weird choice. I get the lifestyle push, but, come on. That said, if I got one it'd go in something like the Salamander where it'd be (mostly) out of site. I'd still worry somewhat about the bounce light reflection off the top of the cabinet.





tbever said:


> I have had this projector for 5 months. It has been great. The white color is a total non-issue. It is a very quiet projector. The hdd noise from my directv dvr is way louder than this projector. It is barely audible. I have not seen any rainbow artefact but in all honesty I'm not sure if I would recognize it.
> 
> 4k streaming from Amazon ie the Expanse and from Disney (think Mandelorian despite hdr Disney issues) is phenomenal.
> 
> I don't think you need the salamander designs credenza unless you want to blow another 3000.00
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I'm kind lucky in my set-up. It fits almost completely behind my center channel on top of my component cabinet, but I can still see some of it from my seating position(all of the right side exhaust vents and a tiny bit of the top). Last night I did notice a little light bounce back onto the screen in the letterbox bar on the bottom directly above/in-front of the projector. All lights in the room were out. I'm contemplating making a cover for the top out of maybe flat poster board or similar or even black velvet. Side Note: I just added an IR repeater so that I could get the center channel completely centered in front of the projector. It only sticks out about 1/4-1/2 inch on each side, now.

I saw the recessed Salamander cabinets, and while it's a decent idea, they are ridiculously expensive(about half as much as I have in the projector and screen). The only real benefit I think I'd get is that the projector would be lower/closer to the floor, so I could have had the screen mounted lower. I'd like it about a foot lower. Right now it's about an inch from the ceiling. But then the center channel would be almost on the floor...


----------



## Jordanbrown83

I’m really considering for a smaller apartment I’m about to build. It would go in the living room as the dedicated main display. Would do it all from watching movies, sports, tv shows, and playing games. I currently have a JVC DLAX570. I’d watch stuff during the day and at night when it would be completely dark. Will I be happy with this? It seems like I would be but not enough feedback for me on how this looks at night/dark rooms. I’m going to go check one out in the next couple weeks but I’m very interested in it. Would go with an Elite screens 120” CLR screen. Thanks!!


----------



## Mike_Klimo

tbever said:


> I have had this projector for 5 months. It has been great. The white color is a total non-issue. It is a very quiet projector. The hdd noise from my directv dvr is way louder than this projector. It is barely audible. I have not seen any rainbow artefact but in all honesty I'm not sure if I would recognize it.
> 
> 4k streaming from Amazon ie the Expanse and from Disney (think Mandelorian despite hdr Disney issues) is phenomenal.
> 
> I don't think you need the salamander designs credenza unless you want to blow another 3000.00
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Tbever, 

I'm looking at picking up this projector, and I just read the following in a review from wccftech: 

"There is only one caveat that I can report on from my testing: I was not able to hit the company's claimed maximum size of 120 inch without significant distortion/blurring occurring in the outer edges. In my testing, the maximum size with almost no distortion/blurring was 110 inches."

I think you have a 120 in. screen, right? Are you experiencing the same kind of distortion/blurring with your unit? Not sure if wccftech possibly had a defective unit or if this is a potential limitation of the projector. 

Thanks!


----------



## Run&Gun

Mike_Klimo said:


> Tbever,
> 
> I'm looking at picking up this projector, and I just read the following in a review from wccftech:
> 
> "There is only one caveat that I can report on from my testing: I was not able to hit the company's claimed maximum size of 120 inch without significant distortion/blurring occurring in the outer edges. In my testing, the maximum size with almost no distortion/blurring was 110 inches."
> 
> I think you have a 120 in. screen, right? Are you experiencing the same kind of distortion/blurring with your unit? Not sure if wccftech possibly had a defective unit or if this is a potential limitation of the projector.
> 
> Thanks!


I have not run any type of test patterns through mine, but from the few weeks that I've had mine(w/120" ES UST CLR screen) I'd say possibly bad unit or user error. They are very sensitive to placement/alignment to the screen. Even with the adjustable feet, we had to shim one or two of my feet to try to square the image up with the screen to minimize keystoning and I've actually gone back and started from scratch vs. my installers placement, because I think mine has "settled"(more correctly I think the cabinet on the carpet has been settling as it's sitting in a different place than the last 12 years).

As a matter of fact, I believe I saw someone say that they were actually able to get a 140" image and still focus the projector.


----------



## Mike_Klimo

Run&Gun said:


> I have not run any type of test patterns through mine, but from the few weeks that I've had mine(w/120" ES UST CLR screen) I'd say possibly bad unit or user error. They are very sensitive to placement/alignment to the screen. Even with the adjustable feet, we had to shim one or two of my feet to try to square the image up with the screen to minimize keystoning and I've actually gone back and started from scratch vs. my installers placement, because I think mine has "settled"(more correctly I think the cabinet on the carpet has been settling as it's sitting in a different place than the last 12 years).
> 
> As a matter of fact, I believe I saw someone say that they were actually able to get a 140" image and still focus the projector.


Thanks for the info! Yeah, that was the first time I saw someone mention having any kind of trouble using this projector at 120 inches. Of course, I went back through a number of reviews, and most of them appear to be using screens under that size...but I'm glad you haven't experienced any distortion/blurring issues. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Cleveland Plasma

davorn34 said:


> The only thing keeping me from buy the LG HU85LA is the fan noise. i might have to sacrifice size and get a 85 inch sony which i dont really want to do. unless there is a way to place the lg in a custom made tv unit to keep sound at a minimum i dont see myself buying it.


 It would have to have the proper ventilation but I bet you could still build a hush box to cut a lot of that noise out.......


----------



## klas

Run&Gun said:


> Kind of a strange reply on a home theater forum. Why would you want a large white object in your field of view between you and the projection screen, literally only* inches* away from it? Personally, I like black. I hated it when TV manufacturers made everything grey or silver in the early days of HDTV. I had to live for about three years with a giant silver/grey eyesore that was my first 60" HD Sony rear projection set. If it had been black or another dark color, it wouldn't have been nearly as bad. Finally they came to their senses and started making things in black/dark grey again.
> 
> I guess LG was marketing this to a different demo... The "hip, cool, sophisticated" people who have huge open floor plans and want to sit it on a $10,000 credenza and it "not look like a projector" and shoot the image on a wall.


Same question back to you why would you want a black object in your field of view... with a visible layer of dust added to it... Yeah, that's how it's been on black VHS/DVD/Blu-ray players etc... I actually preferred silver color when I could for those devices. For TV itself I would stick with black though for aesthetic purposes. In general white color for projectors is more practical and blends in better with environment, unless you have black ceiling and walls.


----------



## Run&Gun

klas said:


> Same question back to you why would you want a black object in your field of view... with a visible layer of dust added to it... Yeah, that's how it's been on black VHS/DVD/Blu-ray players etc... I actually preferred silver color when I could for those devices. For TV itself I would stick with black though for aesthetic purposes. *In general white color for projectors is more practical and blends in better with environment, unless you have black ceiling and walls*.


Well, ideally you wouldn't have anything between you and the screen, but that's not real life, in a lot of cases. Plus a black object is going to blend-in and disappear or be MUCH less noticeable. I'd rather take seven seconds and run a Swiffer Duster over the top once or twice a week(which you're gonna have to do anyway because of the lens) than have a white box sitting in front of me. And 99.99% of UST projectors are not mounted to the ceiling, they are a few inches in front of and below the screen. Yes, you _can_ mount them to the ceiling, but then you'd have to flip the UST/CLR screen and it's not going to be as effective at rejecting stray/ambient light. There is also the possibility of having the light coming off of the screen reflect/bounce off of the white projector body at that close a distance(7" in this case) and back onto the screen. I actually noticed it with mine on bright scenes in letterboxed content. It was slightly washing out the central portion of the bottom letterbox bar. I ended up covering the top of mine with black felt.

I can see having white for a ceiling mounted projector being an option, depending on your environment, but UST projectors are a completely different animal.


----------



## Nick V

I'm thinking about one of these for my media room instead of upgrading to an 82" Samsung QLED. I'm coming from a 1st Gen 4K Vizio P70 70" with no HDR. 

What are people using for screens? I'm thinking either the 100" Screen Innovations Zero Edge Pro with the short throw material, or the 100" Elite Screens AEON CLR with the StarBright CLR material.

I'm pretty sure the SI screen is better, but how much of a difference will I notice between the two screens? The Elite screen is quite a bit more affordable.


----------



## Run&Gun

Nick V said:


> I'm thinking about one of these for my media room instead of upgrading to an 82" Samsung QLED. I'm coming from a 1st Gen 4K Vizio P70 70" with no HDR.
> 
> What are people using for screens? I'm thinking either the 100" Screen Innovations Zero Edge Pro with the short throw material, or the 100" Elite Screens AEON CLR with the StarBright CLR material.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the SI screen is better, but how much of a difference will I notice between the two screens? The Elite screen is quite a bit more affordable.


I'm using the Elite Screens AEON Edge Free UST CLR 120" and I'm very pleased with it. Zero hot spotting, completely uniform image brightness edge-to-edge to the naked eye and extremely wide viewing angle(better than anything I've owned with maybe the exception of my OLED). And there is no way on God's Green Earth that the SI screen can perform 'better enough' to justify being over 4.5x more expensive(over 5x more expensive than the 100" versions). The SI 120" screen alone cost almost as much as the HU85 and ES screen together cost me. So, "Quite a bit more affordable" is probably the understatement of the year.


----------



## bdht

Run&Gun said:


> Zero hot spotting


How do they do it!


----------



## Nick V

Run&Gun said:


> I'm using the Elite Screens AEON Edge Free UST CLR 120" and I'm very pleased with it. Zero hot spotting, completely uniform image brightness edge-to-edge to the naked eye and extremely wide viewing angle(better than anything I've owned with maybe the exception of my OLED). And there is no way on God's Green Earth that the SI screen can perform 'better enough' to justify being over 4.5x more expensive(over 5x more expensive than the 100" versions). The SI 120" screen alone cost almost as much as the HU85 and ES screen together cost me. So, "Quite a bit more affordable" is probably the understatement of the year.


Good to know you're happy with the Elite! It definitely seems to make more sense based on cost. I might sell my BDI rack and pick up a Salamander specific UST console, so any cost savings on the screen will help.


----------



## Run&Gun

bdht said:


> How do they do it!


Magic! Lol. I guess it's just the way the material is designed plus being low gain(.6) and the way the projector lens spreads the image. I know brightness isn't 100% uniform across the entire screen, because I've seen reviews where measurements were taken. It's why I say "to the naked eye". But still no hotspot. To the naked eye. 

I'm sure there are others on here that can explain the science better and why it all works out to such a good viewing experience.


----------



## Run&Gun

Nick V said:


> Good to know you're happy with the Elite! It definitely seems to make more sense based on cost. I might sell my BDI rack and pick up a Salamander specific UST console, so any cost savings on the screen will help.


Yeah, I think you can buy one of the Salamander UST cabinets and ES screen for what the SI screen would be, or less.

The UST cabinets are a nice idea and if I had one, I would be able to get my screen down closer to the ideal height(I wish it was 6"-8" lower. It's ~1" from my ceiling, now. The UST cabinet would net me about 5", because it's actually taller than my current one). But then my center channel would essentially be on the floor. They need to design a deeper(front to back) cabinet so that you could have enough room for a center channel to still sit on top and not cover the projector lens. It's kind of funny, the Salamander cabinet is actually slightly deeper than mine, but because my projector and CC are on top, I have the projector pushed all the way to the back with the back feet almost to the edge and the CC actually hangs off the front by almost 3", but the UST cabinet only gives you about 3"-4" in front of the projector opening. I have about 7.5" of shelf depth left over with mine.


----------



## Knolly

klas said:


> Same question back to you why would you want a black object in your field of view... with a visible layer of dust added to it... Yeah, that's how it's been on black VHS/DVD/Blu-ray players etc... I actually preferred silver color when I could for those devices. For TV itself I would stick with black though for aesthetic purposes. In general white color for projectors is more practical and blends in better with environment, unless you have black ceiling and walls.


I hear you on this point, I think we can agree this is extremely situational/subjective.

For instance, this is my UST setup. I would LOVE to replace that Xiaomi with an LG for a few reasons, but a white box on this setup would stick out so much:










I think the white option is also nice, but the problem is that it's not really an "option," it's just the only thing available. For all of the options and versatility UST projectors open up it'd be great to have the option to be a bit more versatile when it comes to aesthetics too.


----------



## Troy LaMont

Knolly said:


> I hear you on this point, I think we can agree this is extremely situational/subjective.
> 
> For instance, this is my UST setup. I would LOVE to replace that Xiaomi with an LG for a few reasons, but a white box on this setup would stick out so much:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the white option is also nice, but the problem is that it's not really an "option," it's just the only thing available. For all of the options and versatility UST projectors open up it'd be great to have the option to be a bit more versatile when it comes to aesthetics too.


Clean setup, a couple of suggestions: you would get much better sound quality for audio if you put your speakers on stands to elevate the sound closer to your ear. Most stands allow you to fill them with a weighted substance like gravel or sand to give you the most stable platform for the best sound. Also, the majority of audio manufacturers and THX, Dolby and DTS recommend "toeing-in" your speakers to more direct the sound to the primary listening position. I have 8" stands in my bedroom setup and they made a world of difference in sound quality.


----------



## klas

Knolly said:


> I hear you on this point, I think we can agree this is extremely situational/subjective.
> 
> For instance, this is my UST setup. I would LOVE to replace that Xiaomi with an LG for a few reasons, but a white box on this setup would stick out so much:
> 
> 
> I think the white option is also nice, but the problem is that it's not really an "option," it's just the only thing available. For all of the options and versatility UST projectors open up it'd be great to have the option to be a bit more versatile when it comes to aesthetics too.


Probably in your case black is fine, but when you have white screen, white tv shelf, white wall then anything black will stand out too much.


----------



## bennutt

klas said:


> Probably in your case black is fine, but when you have white screen, white tv shelf, white wall then anything black will stand out too much.




For everyone worried about white projectors... it’s a box.
Go to a local sign shop and get a small roll of black vinyl.
Wrap the white, hide it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knolly

bennutt said:


> For everyone worried about white projectors... it’s a box.
> Go to a local sign shop and get a small roll of black vinyl.
> Wrap the white, hide it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cutting out the lens and vent holes with precision would be a massive pain in the taint, but that is an option.

Is it so wrong that for some people it's an issue? The fact that LG announced they'd make a black one before the white one was even out made it clear that they recognized it.


----------



## Go Big Or GoHome

Finally pulled the trigger and ordered the projector today with the Elunevision aurora UST screen (https://elunevision.com/screens/aur...urora-8k-ultra-short-throw-projection-screen/)

Will let you know what it looks like after setup and testing!


----------



## Puria Djafari

I've had my eye on the LG HU85LA for a year and saw recently the price dropped $400. While I feel it's still a bit much for this projector (I think $4k is a better price), I really can't wait to get one....

I've been tempted by the Optoma P1 and I hear Epson is releasing a new 4k UST laser projector around Spring of 2020 but I can't get over it's looks.


----------



## Jordanbrown83

Go Big Or GoHome said:


> Finally pulled the trigger and ordered the projector today with the Elunevision aurora UST screen (https://elunevision.com/screens/aur...urora-8k-ultra-short-throw-projection-screen/)
> 
> Will let you know what it looks like after setup and testing!


Awesome look forward to hearing your thoughts. I'm considering this projector myself still


----------



## Cb675

Go Big Or GoHome said:


> Finally pulled the trigger and ordered the projector today with the Elunevision aurora UST screen (https://elunevision.com/screens/aur...urora-8k-ultra-short-throw-projection-screen/)
> 
> Will let you know what it looks like after setup and testing!


What size screen did you order? I just ordered the HU85LA also and I am getting quotes from XY Screens and Elunevision for a 120”.


----------



## pring789

I am currently projecting my HU85LA onto a white wall. Will a screen make that big of a difference in a dark room?


----------



## Run&Gun

pring789 said:


> I am currently projecting my HU85LA onto a white wall. Will a screen make that big of a difference in a dark room?


Using a UST screen will improve everything about the image, especially contrast and black level. UST screens are not cheap, but neither was the projector. If you're gonna spend over $5K one of these projectors, you should get the best image possible out of it.


----------



## Go Big Or GoHome

Cb675 said:


> What size screen did you order? I just ordered the HU85LA also and I am getting quotes from XY Screens and Elunevision for a 120”.



I ordered the 100" screen. My setup will be in my living room and is limited by the size of the wall. 

I tried asking about the 110" but they don't make the Aurora in that size (only 100 or 120)

Will hopefully receive it this week and have it setup in 2-3 weeks, very excited


----------



## Cb675

Go Big Or GoHome said:


> Cb675 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What size screen did you order? I just ordered the HU85LA also and I am getting quotes from XY Screens and Elunevision for a 120â€.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered the 100" screen. My setup will be in my living room and is limited by the size of the wall.
> 
> I tried asking about the 110" but they don't make the Aurora in that size (only 100 or 120)
> 
> Will hopefully receive it this week and have it setup in 2-3 weeks, very excited
Click to expand...

Send an update once you do. I'm interested in hearing your thoughts on Elunevision quality. Is it worth it over XY Screen.


----------



## haywood96

Go Big Or GoHome said:


> I ordered the 100" screen. My setup will be in my living room and is limited by the size of the wall.
> 
> I tried asking about the 110" but they don't make the Aurora in that size (only 100 or 120)
> 
> Will hopefully receive it this week and have it setup in 2-3 weeks, very excited


XY made me a custom 110" screen. Cost as much as the 120", but it was worth it for my setup.


----------



## Cleveland Plasma

Puria Djafari said:


> I've had my eye on the LG HU85LA for a year and saw recently the price dropped $400. While I feel it's still a bit much for this projector (I think $4k is a better price), I really can't wait to get one....
> 
> I've been tempted by the Optoma P1 and I hear Epson is releasing a new 4k UST laser projector around Spring of 2020 but I can't get over it's looks.


 Have you worked your best deal with your dealer?



pring789 said:


> I am currently projecting my HU85LA onto a white wall. Will a screen make that big of a difference in a dark room?


There are some paints that do a good job, but it does not sound like you are using paints like that, yes you would notice a BIG difference.

Even one of these would do a good job >


----------



## Puria Djafari

Cleveland Plasma,


As i'm a new member here I can't seem to send PMs or quote your post. Haven't worked w/ a dealer but can you provide more info? Specifically, pricing and warranty info to my inbox?


----------



## Go Big Or GoHome

haywood96 said:


> XY made me a custom 110" screen. Cost as much as the 120", but it was worth it for my setup.


Nice, the projector came as a package deal with the elunevision and for a good price

The XY screens are great, both are good quality


----------



## Cb675

Go Big Or GoHome said:


> Nice, the projector came as a package deal with the elunevision and for a good price
> 
> The XY screens are great, both are good quality


I have a 120" Grandview Dynamique UST Screen being delivered tomorrow. I reached out for quotes for Elunevision, XY Screens and a few others and the 120" screens were backordered (maybe due to the coronavirus since those brands source from China). Grandview was the only brand which had stock available to ship immediately from projector screen warehouse (even though they are also sourced from China). I will find out the quality tomorrow once I install.


----------



## Run&Gun

Cb675 said:


> I have a 120" Grandview Dynamique UST Screen being delivered tomorrow. I reached out for quotes for Elunevision, XY Screens and a few others and the 120" screens were backordered (maybe due to the coronavirus since those brands source from China). Grandview was the only brand which had stock available to ship immediately from projector screen warehouse (even though they are also sourced from China). I will find out the quality tomorrow once I install.


I suspect that most of the UST screens are all being made by the same manufacturer(s) in China. Elite Screens UST screens have been out-of-stock since at least early December(got mine just before Thanksgiving) and even then they said they wouldn't have stock here in the US again until at least mid-to-late February.


----------



## Go Big Or GoHome

Just received the projector over the weekend. I projected it against a wall to test it out, as the screen hasn't arrived yet. Here are some initial impressions:

-It projects a beautiful, bright picture, even with some ambient light against a regular wall
-The coil whine is present, but definitely not as bad as people have made it out to be. You can only really hear it up close. Otherwise, I completely forgot about it during my viewing and it is definitely not a dealbreaker, it's pretty quiet all things considered. My fridge or water cooler makes more noise than this for sure

I can't imagine how much the picture will improve with an ALR screen. I will let you know when the screen arrives and is mounted

Here are a few photos, sorry I didn't get a chance to calibrate it properly, these are just out of the box photos


----------



## anthonymoody

Go Big Or GoHome said:


> Just received the projector over the weekend. I projected it against a wall to test it out, as the screen hasn't arrived yet. Here are some initial impressions:
> 
> -It projects a beautiful, bright picture, even with some ambient light against a regular wall
> -The coil whine is present, but definitely not as bad as people have made it out to be. You can only really hear it up close. Otherwise, I completely forgot about it during my viewing and it is definitely not a dealbreaker, it's pretty quiet all things considered. My fridge or water cooler makes more noise than this for sure
> 
> I can't imagine how much the picture will improve with an ALR screen. I will let you know when the screen arrives and is mounted
> 
> Here are a few photos, sorry I didn't get a chance to calibrate it properly, these are just out of the box photos


Nice! Looks from the top edge of the image like your wall isn't flat/square however. If so, I'd definitely try to put some shims behind your screen to get it as flat sa possible.


----------



## Go Big Or GoHome

Received the screen yesterday, thankfully it wasn't delayed, should have it set up late next week sometime


----------



## Cb675

I have had my HU85LA and 120” Grandview UST screen for two weeks now. Here are my impressions coming from OLED:

Pros: 
-very bright and vivid colors
-Not very loud 
-Does not give off a lot of heat
-120” is very immersive compared to my 65” OLED

Cons:
-Ordered first one from amazon new and it had a very loud coil whine. Returned and bought open box from another authorized dealer and this one does not have coil whine. If it does it hardly noticeable compared to the first one. YMMV. 
-Placement is almost impossible to perfect. I’ve spent over 12 hours total easily adjusting feet, position and screen where I wanted to pull my hair out and how tedious it is to get picture aligned. See attached setup with less than ideal stand but finally got it 97% fit with NO edge adjustment. 
Advice: screen flatness is key. I had to remove tension from mounting bracket to alleviate most of the fit issue. Thinking Tightening the brackets would make the screen more flat but it did the opposite. 
-Struggles to output video without static fuzzy and black screen flickering when ATV4K set to Match Frame Rate. Have to restart the projector to fix video output. Hit or miss if a video plays with it turned on.
-No HLG support
-No Apple TV app, HomeKit, Disney+ app etc support for expensive mid-high end USTPJ (but most have streaming device to AVR so not complete deal breaker)

The cons seem big but this is my first projector and media room so it was a big learning experience. I installed myself so growing pains are expected. 

I do love the upgrade from OLED to Projector mainly bc I wanted immersive viewing experience and could sacrifice the perfect blacks and dark highlights. In the dark, movies look very good after using calibration settings found online. Shadow detail is definitely lost compared to OLED and more grayish in really dark scenes (watched latest terminator movie). 

LG needs to provide a more precise way to adjust the projector on a mount of some kind and or recommendation for ceiling mounting (not sure if that increases alignment difficulty or not).


----------



## aquaverd

How many inches is the light spill? I assume it's the same on each side?


----------



## ZAPH

New firmware update for the PJ and MagicRemote. Any idea what the change log is? The HU70 got an update this week too.


----------



## Run&Gun

ZAPH said:


> New firmware update for the PJ and MagicRemote. Any idea what the change log is? The HU70 got an update this week too.


What I've noticed, so far:
When using the "Edge Adjustment" function, you can now toggle between a black background or the actual live picture with the lines superimposed over that.

It appears that my projector is in the proper(selected) picture profile when being turned on, now. I was having to manually select my pic profile after turning it on, every time.

They added some sort of quick channel selection matrix option(9 chs).


----------



## aquaverd

I've had this projector for a week and mostly love it so far. One really annoying issue I'm having is that amazon prime repeatedly says there is a internet connection error. Also the projector will sometimes flash the message in the top right saying the internet is disconnected but this is only happening when I use amazon prime. I can switch to any other app right after getting the message and they all work perfectly. Anyone figure out how to fix this issue?


----------



## bennutt

aquaverd said:


> I've had this projector for a week and mostly love it so far. One really annoying issue I'm having is that amazon prime repeatedly says there is a internet connection error. Also the projector will sometimes flash the message in the top right saying the internet is disconnected but this is only happening when I use amazon prime. I can switch to any other app right after getting the message and they all work perfectly. Anyone figure out how to fix this issue?




Is there a reason or advantage to using baked in apps and not a device like an Apple TV? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aquaverd

bennutt said:


> Is there a reason or advantage to using baked in apps and not a device like an Apple TV?


Well one clear advantage is that you don't have to buy the extra device. The LG OS is good enough for me as long as I can get this Prime video issue fixed. I previously had roku built in to a smart tv and that was also sufficient for my needs.


----------



## ZAPH

Project getting free firmware update to add Alexa

https://9to5toys.com/2020/03/16/lgs...-hdr-projector-lineup-now-has-alexa-built-in/


----------



## Go Big Or GoHome

Update on the screen, mounted it and put the projector against it. Looks very nice even with medium ambient light. Just watched 1917 in 4K and it looked amazing.

I still have to adjust the projector to line up the edges, waiting for the box to be made for it to sit on


----------



## roodof

ZAPH said:


> Project getting free firmware update to add Alexa
> 
> https://9to5toys.com/2020/03/16/lgs...-hdr-projector-lineup-now-has-alexa-built-in/


now if they would offer a 3D update,I'd pull the trigger,any chance of that happening?


----------



## Run&Gun

bennutt said:


> Is there a reason or advantage to using baked in apps and not a device like an Apple TV?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had to do some troubleshooting about a week or so ago and was flipping back and forth between some of the built-in apps(Netflix and Amazon) and the same apps on my Apple TV 4K. The apps built-in to the TV appear a little cleaner and more vibrant vs. the same apps/programs on Apple TV. I’ve also noticed audio differences before on the same programs.


----------



## chhanthony

Hi all,

Borrowed a HU85LA from my friend for testing. Watched three hours movies last night, I didn't hear any coil whine noise and the fan noise is very low, regarding to the light border just as normal as other 0.66 DMD 4k projector. This HU85LA is Korea version didn't know any difference to US version.

Will take calibration and measurement these two days and will share those here.


----------



## chhanthony

Hi all,

I took some measurement and did some calibration during this Easter holiday, the measurement was done by the following hardware and software.

Software: CalMAN 2019 R3 Video Pro
Test Pattern Generator: VideoForge Pro
Meters: X-Rite i1 Pro2 / Klein Instrument K10-A
Screen: JK N4 126" 1.0 gain projecting 120" image

Please note that this is a casual test and calibration, the proper calibration should be according to each independent environment and system.

The HU85LA in this test is Korea version, I have no idea what difference between US, UK and KR versions, but during the test I did not see a very trick light border just as normal as usual 0.66 4K DMD, I also did not hear any high pitch or low pitch sound. 


SDR (Expert Dark Room)

Pre-Cal


















Pro-Cal













































HDR (HDR Cinema)

Pre-Cal









Pro-Cal




































The Default setting is quite over saturation and just like other reviews, the software version is the latest 04.00.06, in 03.00.06 my current HU70LA is behave like HU85LA, it is noway to reduce the red color, but after updating to 04.00.06, I can easily adjust the color red to REC709 target in SDR. However, it don't work on HU85LA. 

Moreover, there is an interest thing is after the calibration, I can see the saturation of the red color will change in different movies, it was very easy to observe when I open the setting, the red color (highlight) has changed, sometimes will very red and sometimes will a little bit pink (pink just like my HU70LA setting menu).

Except this minor color setting problem, I like the image quality projected by this HU85LA very much, the contrast is very good on single chip DLP, the color is rich as SXRD/DiLA.


----------



## qoopy

Greetings Anthony, Excellent post.
Would you be able to measure of the brightness of the projector in nits?
Many thanks and best regards,


----------



## chhanthony

qoopy said:


> Greetings Anthony, Excellent post.
> Would you be able to measure of the brightness of the projector in nits?
> Many thanks and best regards,


Hi qoopy,

SDR Expert Dark Room mode (Energy Saving: Minimum) after calibration projected on 120" 1.0 gain white screen

Peak brightness









around Black level 0.0448


HDR Cinema mode (Energy Saving: Minimum) after calibration projected on 120" 1.0 gain white screen

Peak brightness
80 nits

black level around 0.0448


----------



## qoopy

chhanthony said:


> ....
> 
> HDR Cinema mode (Energy Saving: Minimum) after calibration projected on 120" 1.0 gain white screen
> 
> Peak brightness
> 80 nits
> 
> black level around 0.0448


 Thanks for the kind reply, Anthony.

IIRC, 80nits @120" screen would be roughly 1000 lumens, suggesting the projector losing 60% of its brightness after calibration. Did I do my math right?

I'd also like to get your subjective assessment watching HDR contents. OLEDs today are capable of a few hundred nits of sustained brightness. So how does a 80nits display perform?

Many thanks and best regards,


----------



## chhanthony

qoopy said:


> chhanthony said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> HDR Cinema mode (Energy Saving: Minimum) after calibration projected on 120" 1.0 gain white screen
> 
> Peak brightness
> 80 nits
> 
> black level around 0.0448
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind reply, Anthony.
> 
> IIRC, 80nits @120" screen would be roughly 1000 lumens, suggesting the projector losing 60% of its brightness after calibration. Did I do my math right?
> 
> I'd also like to get your subjective assessment watching HDR contents. OLEDs today are capable of a few hundred nits of sustained brightness. So how does a 80nits display perform?
> 
> Many thanks and best regards,
Click to expand...

Actually, there is no losing brightness after calibration, the peak brightness went up oppositely.

Even many manufactories named this type UST projector as laserTV, but according to my humble opinion that TV is TV, Projector is Projector, the watching experience is quite different between direct light and reflect light, both of them cannot replace each other.


----------



## qoopy

chhanthony said:


> Actually, there is no losing brightness after calibration, the peak brightness went up oppositely.
> 
> Even many manufactories named this type UST projector as laserTV, but according to my humble opinion that TV is TV, Projector is Projector, the watching experience is quite different between direct light and reflect light, both of them cannot replace each other.


 Thanks for the kind reply, Anthony.
Not sure if I understand, but isn't the LG rated at 2700 lumens?
Have a question on how contents with different frame rates are handled. There's been some recent comments that the .47 XPR 4x chipset powered by a laser light source can only display at 60Hz. As the LG uses a .66 chip, is it subject to such limitations? 

Many thanks and best regards,


----------



## Cb675

Anyone noticed issues with using Apple TV 4K and having the MATCH FRAME RATE turned to ON, the HU85LA will have handshake issues when switching to video content? I was getting color static image with only audio outputting properly, but after a firmware update, it goes to a black screen now and I have to power cycle and turn off Match Frame Rate for the issue to go away.


----------



## surforia

Noob here (but longtime lurker). First of all - thanks to all you guys for being so passionate about this stuff - I've learned a ton just reading the various threads over the years. Anyway, I'm making plans to buy this PJ but it's pricey. I see that the Korean version is cheaper on Ebay, but my understanding is that the LG warranty wouldn't apply to my purchase (I live in the U.S.). Also, LG told me that their warranty wouldn't apply to used/refurbished units that I buy from Amazon Warehouse services. Does anyone have any suggestions on getting a good deal but retaining warranty coverage?


----------



## chhanthony

qoopy said:


> Thanks for the kind reply, Anthony.
> Not sure if I understand, but isn't the LG rated at 2700 lumens?
> Have a question on how contents with different frame rates are handled. There's been some recent comments that the .47 XPR 4x chipset powered by a laser light source can only display at 60Hz. As the LG uses a .66 chip, is it subject to such limitations?
> 
> Many thanks and best regards,


hi qoopy,

I didn't see judder or inconsistent frame rate when playing 24hz source.


----------



## Run&Gun

surforia said:


> Noob here (but longtime lurker). First of all - thanks to all you guys for being so passionate about this stuff - I've learned a ton just reading the various threads over the years. Anyway, I'm making plans to buy this PJ but it's pricey. I see that the Korean version is cheaper on Ebay, but my understanding is that the LG warranty wouldn't apply to my purchase (I live in the U.S.). Also, LG told me that their warranty wouldn't apply to used/refurbished units that I buy from Amazon Warehouse services. Does anyone have any suggestions on getting a good deal but retaining warranty coverage?


Simple: Buy from an authorized dealer. Not being a smart ass, just truthful and what I would do. I would not buy something like this with no warranty or authorized dealer to stand behind it/me. Check around with authorized brick & mortar dealers for prices. I bought mine back in November from my dealer who is an authorized LG dealer and it was $700 less than list, then. In todays economic climate, you may be able to find an even better deal.


----------



## Cleveland Plasma

surforia said:


> Noob here (but longtime lurker). First of all - thanks to all you guys for being so passionate about this stuff - I've learned a ton just reading the various threads over the years. Anyway, I'm making plans to buy this PJ but it's pricey. I see that the Korean version is cheaper on Ebay, but my understanding is that the LG warranty wouldn't apply to my purchase (I live in the U.S.). Also, LG told me that their warranty wouldn't apply to used/refurbished units that I buy from Amazon Warehouse services. Does anyone have any suggestions on getting a good deal but retaining warranty coverage?


 The unit still has a warranty but you would have to ship it back to the country it was originally sold in, in this case Korea which makes that a bad idea.


----------



## surforia

Run&Gun said:


> Simple: Buy from an authorized dealer. Not being a smart ass, just truthful and what I would do. I would not buy something like this with no warranty or authorized dealer to stand behind it/me. Check around with authorized brick & mortar dealers for prices. I bought mine back in November from my dealer who is an authorized LG dealer and it was $700 less than list, then. In todays economic climate, you may be able to find an even better deal.


Thanks - I appreciate the advice very much!


----------



## surforia

Cleveland Plasma said:


> The unit still has a warranty but you would have to ship it back to the country it was originally sold in, in this case Korea which makes that a bad idea.


Makes sense. Thanks so much!


----------



## qoopy

chhanthony said:


> hi qoopy,
> I didn't see judder or inconsistent frame rate when playing 24hz source.


 Thanks for the kind reply, Anthony.
1. Does the HU85 handle SDR/BT2020 signal from a panasonic uhd player well? Does it have setting for gamma?
2. How well does it resolve single pixel? Would you be kind enough to post screen shot of alternate pixel test pattern? 

Many thanks and best regards,


----------



## chhanthony

qoopy said:


> Thanks for the kind reply, Anthony.
> 1. Does the HU85 handle SDR/BT2020 signal from a panasonic uhd player well? Does it have setting for gamma?
> 2. How well does it resolve single pixel? Would you be kind enough to post screen shot of alternate pixel test pattern?
> 
> Many thanks and best regards,


Hi qoopy,

I can't do further test as HU85LA was returned to my friend, and I haven't do the test in your questions 1 & 2. Sorry!


----------



## qoopy

Thanks for the kind reply, Anthony.


----------



## TRNG

Hello all
I am new to this forum.
Sorry for the case if someone asked: Do you see the dust on the optical system?
My HU85LS has dust as in this photo, after one week unpacked from the box.

Is this a failure product?
Thanks


----------



## surforia

I just pulled the trigger on this, and it will arrive next week. In the meantime, if you're projecting a 120 inch screen, I know the projector needs to be 7.2 inches from the wall and that there is just over 10.1 inches between the top of the projector and the bottom of the projected image on the wall/screen, but my question is this - is it possible to wallmount a soundbar between the bottom of the image and top of the projector screen or will the protruding soundbar obstruct the image? I'm thinking specifically about the Sennheiser Ambeo (which is a beast at nearly 7 inches deep. Thanks to anyone that can respond.


----------



## TRNG

surforia said:


> I just pulled the trigger on this, and it will arrive next week. In the meantime, if you're projecting a 120 inch screen, I know the projector needs to be 7.2 inches from the wall and that there is just over 10.1 inches between the top of the projector and the bottom of the projected image on the wall/screen, but my question is this - is it possible to wallmount a soundbar between the bottom of the image and top of the projector screen or will the protruding soundbar obstruct the image? I'm thinking specifically about the Sennheiser Ambeo (which is a beast at nearly 7 inches deep. Thanks to anyone that can respond.


The angle of bottom scr line to back distance is H25/L19 (apprx 53 deg).
You can judge yourself.


----------



## TRNG

chhanthony said:


> qoopy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind reply, Anthony.
> 1. Does the HU85 handle SDR/BT2020 signal from a panasonic uhd player well? Does it have setting for gamma?
> 2. How well does it resolve single pixel? Would you be kind enough to post screen shot of alternate pixel test pattern?
> 
> Many thanks and best regards,
> 
> 
> 
> Hi qoopy,
> 
> I can't do further test as HU85LA was returned to my friend, and I haven't do the test in your questions 1 & 2. Sorry!
Click to expand...

Could you confirm if have dust inside optic system or not? Thank


----------



## Run&Gun

surforia said:


> I just pulled the trigger on this, and it will arrive next week. In the meantime, if you're projecting a 120 inch screen, I know the projector needs to be 7.2 inches from the wall and that there is just over 10.1 inches between the top of the projector and the bottom of the projected image on the wall/screen, but my question is this - is it possible to wallmount a soundbar between the bottom of the image and top of the projector screen or will the protruding soundbar obstruct the image? I'm thinking specifically about the Sennheiser Ambeo (which is a beast at nearly 7 inches deep. Thanks to anyone that can respond.


Just checked with mine using the dimensions listed on-line(~49"x5"x7"). My screen is about 2" off of my wall(wall to front of screen) and I measured 7" off the wall and 5" up from the projector top and it cleared, as best as I could tell. But that was just using a measuring tape and my hands. If I was going that route, I may give the screen an extra inch of float and do a mock-up with some cardboard or something to make sure. Of course, you'll have to move the projector forward the same amount, too.


----------



## chhanthony

TRNG said:


> Could you confirm if have dust inside optic system or not? Thank


I didn't see any dust inside optic system which unit I tested.


----------



## TRNG

chhanthony said:


> TRNG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could you confirm if have dust inside optic system or not? Thank
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see any dust inside optic system which unit I tested.
Click to expand...

My unit collected dust just after 3days.
I am consider to send back Amazon.

I can guess $6700 stuff like this bad:
https://youtu.be/Y1ZFb_3xAzQ


----------



## surforia

Run&Gun said:


> Just checked with mine using the dimensions listed on-line(~49"x5"x7"). My screen is about 2" off of my wall(wall to front of screen) and I measured 7" off the wall and 5" up from the projector top and it cleared, as best as I could tell. But that was just using a measuring tape and my hands. If I was going that route, I may give the screen an extra inch of float and do a mock-up with some cardboard or something to make sure. Of course, you'll have to move the projector forward the same amount, too.


thank you, I really appreciate this. btw, what kind of screen are you using that allows you to push it out from the wall?


----------



## Run&Gun

surforia said:


> thank you, I really appreciate this. btw, what kind of screen are you using that allows you to push it out from the wall?


I have an Elite Screens 120" Aeon CLR UST. Due to the height of the equipment cabinet that my projector is sitting on, the screen needed to be within an inch or two of the ceiling, but I have crown molding, so it couldn't mount flush to the wall. Because the back of the frame is actually angled, my installers were able to hang it from bottom of the molding and clear it and then built spacers/blocks to go between the wall and bottom of the screen to keep it all square.

In all honestly, if I could move the projector forward more(I have my center channel on the top of the cabinet in front of the projector), I'd like to float the screen off the wall a few more inches. But I'm out of real estate. I guess I could consider putting the center below the screen like you, but then I'm back to dealing with a white projector and I'd have to work on covering it again. And build a support/shelf for the center. I think I'm gonna quit while I'm ahead. At least for now...


----------



## surforia

hey guys, what's a reasonable quote to have someone assist with the install of a 120 inch, fixed frame screen? I'm in lockdown and there's really no one else around that can help me and I know the CLR material is delicate, so I don't want to screw it up. I asked Magnolia at the local Best Buy and they quoted me nearly $900.00!


----------



## Run&Gun

surforia said:


> hey guys, what's a reasonable quote to have someone assist with the install of a 120 inch, fixed frame screen? I'm in lockdown and there's really no one else around that can help me and I know the CLR material is delicate, so I don't want to screw it up. I asked Magnolia at the local Best Buy and they quoted me nearly $900.00!


They are trying to bend you over and F*** you with no lube. Actually no lube and adding in glass shards, alcohol and gasoline on top of a 10 grit sandpaper condom. I would actually tell them, directly, they are f****** insane and to take a long walk off of a short pier.

The dealer that I bought my projector from, actually installed my UST screen, that I DID NOT buy from them and they did not bill me for the install(4 months later and I haven't seen a bill, so one can only presume...). My screen was ~$1300. There is NO WAY IN HELL I would pay $900 JUST FOR THE INSTALL. I would not pay more than a few hundred bucks MAX. You need two people to build and safely hang these screens, BUT they are not rocket science to build.

To "justify" $900, you would need two people at $45/hour working for 10 hours or $90/hour for five hours. It should not take two people that are professional installers five hours to build and install one of these screens, much less 10 hours. And NO ONE working for/at Best Buy is making $45 or $90 an hour. If so, I may sell my business and go to work for them full time.


----------



## surforia

Run&Gun said:


> They are trying to bend you over and F*** you with no lube. Actually no lube and adding in glass shards, alcohol and gasoline on top of a 10 grit sandpaper condom. I would actually tell them, directly, they are f****** insane and to take a long walk off of a short pier.
> 
> The dealer that I bought my projector from, actually installed my UST screen, that I DID NOT buy from them and they did not bill me for the install(4 months later and I haven't seen a bill, so one can only presume...). My screen was ~$1300. There is NO WAY IN HELL I would pay $900 JUST FOR THE INSTALL. I would not pay more than a few hundred bucks MAX. You need two people to build and safely hang these screens, BUT they are not rocket science to build.
> 
> To "justify" $900, you would need two people at $45/hour working for 10 hours or $90/hour for five hours. It should not take two people that are professional installers five hours to build and install one of these screens, much less 10 hours. And NO ONE working for/at Best Buy is making $45 or $90 an hour. If so, I may sell my business and go to work for them full time.


Cool - that's what I thought. F'ing insane. I can't believe they had the stones to ask for that much money - he said it had to do with "insuring" the work such that they would cover any losses/damage incurred in connection with the install. Whatever. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## DunMunro

And another video review:


----------



## kucharsk

surforia said:


> Cool - that's what I thought. F'ing insane. I can't believe they had the stones to ask for that much money - he said it had to do with "insuring" the work such that they would cover any losses/damage incurred in connection with the install. Whatever. Thanks for all your help!


Look at it this way - if they screw up the install, they have to buy you a new screen.

If your chosen cheaper installers screw up the install, you get to buy a new screen.

Ultimately it's like deciding whether to call a plumber; sure you can do most jobs yourself, but if you screw up and your second floor floods, what is the collateral damage going to be?

Likewise if you're putting in a new toilet in a bathroom that is over an unfinished basement, the risk calculation goes the other way.


----------



## Run&Gun

kucharsk said:


> Look at it this way - if they screw up the install, they have to buy you a new screen.
> 
> If your chosen cheaper installers screw up the install, you get to buy a new screen.
> 
> Ultimately it's like deciding whether to call a plumber; sure you can do most jobs yourself, but if you screw up and your second floor floods, what is the collateral damage going to be?
> 
> Likewise if you're putting in a new toilet in a bathroom that is over an unfinished basement, the risk calculation goes the other way.


BS. If you're paying a reputable, pro installer and they F it up, it's their responsibility(unless they got you to sign some sort of paperwork indemnifying them of responsibility). Just like if I take my truck to get the oil changed at the dealership($$) or the 'quick lube'($) down the street and either one of them forgets to put the plug back in and all the oil drains out and my engine seizes, guess who is on the hook? Not me... 

ANY reputable business will have an insurance policy that cover them in-case of bad things like that happening. They're not going and taking out some special, one time policy to cover that specific job that's costing them some obscene amount of money. Don't be naive. My family used to sell retail appliances and electronics. BB/Magnolia can't legitimately justify that price for installing a screen. They didn't sell it and they didn't want to deal with it, so they decided to "make it worth their while" if they were gonna do it and someone was dumb enough to pay them.

Now, if you're talking about paying the friend of a friend on the side after he gets off work, that's completely different. If something happened during the install, then you're probably F'd. Which is why I don't go with on-the-side installs or anything like that.


----------



## kucharsk

Run&Gun said:


> Now, if you're talking about paying the friend of a friend on the side after he gets off work, that's completely different. If something happened during the install, then you're probably F'd. Which is why I don't go with on-the-side installs or anything like that.


Yes, that was the comparison I was intending to make – the price quote from Magnolia compared to having a couple of buddies do it.

I'm sure there are competent installers who are insured that would do it for less than the price quoted, I was just trying to note that what may _seem_ expensive may not *actually* be once you take risk factors into account.

I don't know if there are other installers who would do the install for less given the risk of damaging the screen material, but it's certainly worth the OP's time to find out.


----------



## surforia

Thanks guys - I have a local A/V shop coming out today to do the install. They quoted me $200 per hour - I don't think it will take longer than an hour or 2, so I should be all good. Plus, it's nice to buy local instead of Best Buy. 

On an unrelated point, does anyone have any info about a Firmware update to this projector to provide for eARC or to update the crappy LG store to provide for Disney+, Hulu and the like?


----------



## Run&Gun

surforia said:


> Thanks guys - I have a local A/V shop coming out today to do the install. They quoted me $200 per hour - I don't think it will take longer than an hour or 2, so I should be all good. Plus, it's nice to buy local instead of Best Buy.
> 
> On an unrelated point, does anyone have any info about a Firmware update to this projector to provide for eARC or to update the crappy LG store to provide for Disney+, Hulu and the like?


So far, we still don't have Disney+, and I don't know why, unless it's some weird contract thing. Seems like a pretty stupid thing for LG to deliberately omit and it can't be just an oversight. And I don't know why Disney wouldn't want their app available on as many devices as possible. Seems like as far as the LG Store and apps goes, their garden variety flat panels get WAY more love than their flagship projector. Makes little sense. They all use webOS.

As far as eARC, I don't think we'll ever see that on the 85. My understanding is a device has to have HDMI 2.1 for eARC and the HU85 is HDMI 2.0, and I think that is a hardware thing(you can't update HDMI 2.0 to 2.1 via firmware/software).


----------



## kucharsk

surforia said:


> Thanks guys - I have a local A/V shop coming out today to do the install. They quoted me $200 per hour - I don't think it will take longer than an hour or 2, so I should be all good. Plus, it's nice to buy local instead of Best Buy.


How did it go?


----------



## ler0y

Hi all, I am thinking about getting this and I'd love to hear your thoughts. There is a summer sale price of $4500. There was no way I was going to get it at the previous $6000 price point. My current setup is a 65 inch LG OLED65B7P at about 10 ft away. For the projector, I would be setting it up in a darkened basement sitting at about 7 ft away and projecting onto white drywall. I am not looking at getting a screen for a while as I would have to do some renovations which would take about a year and I'm not considering having installers in my home because of Covid19. I'm concerned because of some issues that others have mentioned such as light bleed and contrast in a dark viewing environment, and also because I wouldn't be using a screen. I would also be using it with some light as I have an exercise bike and treadmill set up about 10 ft away. Also one of the reasons why I want to get this is because I love the WebOS interface on my LG OLED TV and I love YouTube, Netflix, and Prime as well as streaming movies from my NAS. Is the WebOS interface the same? This is why I'm not looking at any other options that don't have WebOS. Let me know what you think. Thanks.


----------



## Run&Gun

As someone who has had this projector installed since early January and in a controllable, but not 'blacked out' environment, it does just fine with a certain amount of light. I can even watch during the day with my blinds and curtains open(far from perfect, but not unwatchable with the correct content. No direct sunlight comes in, either.). 

WebOS seems pretty much the same as on my OLED in the bedroom. But there are a handful of apps that aren't available on the 85 for some reason, like Disney+, so you'll have to use something like an Apple TV or Firestick for those. I use an Apple TV 4K plugged directly in with audio feeding back out via optical to my receiver, because it isn't 4K and is too old for ARC. But it there is a native WebOS app, like Netflix and Amazon Prime, I use them, because they look and sound better(even though Apple TV is way easier to use and search for content). I also feed the audio from the projector, when using the internal apps, back out to my AVR via optical, as well(again, no ARC on my AVR).

My .02 on the screen. If you do not get a UST screen you are throwing your money away. You NEED a UST screen to properly reflect the image back to the viewer. And it improves perceived blacks and contrast, being negative gain screens. Think of the UST projector and UST screen as a system. Kind of like buying a sports car and putting cheap, small hard tires on it. Yeah, you can probably still drive to the grocery store and back at 35mph, but that's not why you bought it.

At that price, you can get a 120" UST screen to pair with it and still be well under the original price of just the projector.


----------



## Rpmartinez

ler0y said:


> Hi all, I am thinking about getting this and I'd love to hear your thoughts. There is a summer sale price of $4500. There was no way I was going to get it at the previous $6000 price point. My current setup is a 65 inch LG OLED65B7P at about 10 ft away. For the projector, I would be setting it up in a darkened basement sitting at about 7 ft away and projecting onto white drywall. I am not looking at getting a screen for a while as I would have to do some renovations which would take about a year and I'm not considering having installers in my home because of Covid19. I'm concerned because of some issues that others have mentioned such as light bleed and contrast in a dark viewing environment, and also because I wouldn't be using a screen. I would also be using it with some light as I have an exercise bike and treadmill set up about 10 ft away. Also one of the reasons why I want to get this is because I love the WebOS interface on my LG OLED TV and I love YouTube, Netflix, and Prime as well as streaming movies from my NAS. Is the WebOS interface the same? This is why I'm not looking at any other options that don't have WebOS. Let me know what you think. Thanks.



Hey, where did you find that summer sale price?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xxmugxx

Interested in where you found the summer sale price as well.


----------



## Cleveland Plasma

ler0y said:


> Hi all, I am thinking about getting this and I'd love to hear your thoughts. My current setup is a 65 inch LG OLED65B7P at about 10 ft away. For the projector, I would be setting it up in a darkened basement sitting at about 7 ft away and projecting onto white drywall. I am not looking at getting a screen for a while as I would have to do some renovations which would take about a year and I'm not considering having installers in my home because of Covid19. I'm concerned because of some issues that others have mentioned such as light bleed and contrast in a dark viewing environment, and also because I wouldn't be using a screen. I would also be using it with some light as I have an exercise bike and treadmill set up about 10 ft away. Also one of the reasons why I want to get this is because I love the WebOS interface on my LG OLED TV and I love YouTube, Netflix, and Prime as well as streaming movies from my NAS. Is the WebOS interface the same? This is why I'm not looking at any other options that don't have WebOS. Let me know what you think. Thanks.


The screen would help a lot, I can tell you that, what is the reason for no screen?


----------



## jambanja

*Australia price too expensive*

This is the only place I have found in Australia selling this projector but very pricey at over $12K australian dollars or $9kUSD.

https://www.digitalcinema.com.au/lg...er-smart-home-theater-cinebeam-projector.html


----------



## ler0y

Cleveland Plasma said:


> The screen would help a lot, I can tell you that, what is the reason for no screen?


I don't know whether I'll be able to find somebody to help me install the screen as I understand it's a 2 person job to properly tension the material, and I'm hesitant to have outside people install it because of COVID19.


----------



## Mousejockey

*Coil whine is a problem*



freejak13 said:


> The fan noise is minimal. It's the coil whine that's the issue.


I can confirm that for me, the LG is unbearable to listen to. What happens when you power this unit up is first you hear the fan noise, which is lovely and quiet, but then the light assembly kicks in and it makes a constant, loud buzzing or whining, which rings in my ears no matter what volume I have the content set to. It's painful, like ringing in your ears that never stops.

I have had 3 of these units. I won't mention the dealer but first they sent me a "brand new" unit with 500 hours on it... returned it and got a "brand new" unit that was actually brand new but had this buzzing sound... I recorded the sound (it comes from the left side which is wide open venting) but the dealer played the "nobody there could hear it" game with me... and finally sent me another new one.... which arrived with the same exact noise.

The picture quality is great... but the noise is a deal breaker for me. I also hate that it's white... who makes a projector in a color that will add to light pollution/reflection?!?! Also, it ships with a version of WEB O/S that does NOT include Apple TV, Disney or AirPlay. One reason I bought the LG is because I also own a 65" and 55" LG OLED TV which both have those things (and are sensational pictures)... and this way my wife doesn't have to learn a new interface... and I don't have to add a ROKU or other streaming accessory to see all our content... but as it is, it's a substandard version of WEB O/S, if you care about that.

I'm in process of exchanging my 3rd new LG HU85LA with a new OPTOMA Cinemax Pro, which I can hardly find any reviews on... just praying it doesn't buzz... I read the Optoma Cinemax P1 picture quality is not as good... can't find much on the Optoma Cinemax Pro... but I'll live with it to save my ears... and it's black, so there's that... but I will have to buy an additional streaming device, because Optoma's built in Netflix and Prime Video apps don't stream HDR if you can believe that... 

Really if I ever meet an engineer that makes these things they are going to get an earful... it's as if they have no clue what the people buying them want.

Oh... and both the Optoma and the LG only have HMDI 2.0 which means the HDMI-ARC does not have the bandwidth to process Dolby Atmos... that I pre-built my theatre room around... so if you want the benefits of ARC... you lose the Atmos... I'm probably just going to run a digital audio cable instead of HDMI ARC to my receiver/amp... but I think that means I will have to use the receiver remote to adjust the volume... which is annoying... and more complicated to explain to the wife...


----------



## Run&Gun

Mousejockey said:


> I can confirm that for me, the LG is unbearable to listen to. What happens when you power this unit up is first you hear the fan noise, which is lovely and quiet, but then the light assembly kicks in and it makes a constant, loud buzzing or whining, which rings in my ears no matter what volume I have the content set to. It's painful, like ringing in your ears that never stops.
> 
> I have had 3 of these units. I won't mention the dealer but first they sent me a "brand new" unit with 500 hours on it... returned it and got a "brand new" unit that was actually brand new but had this buzzing sound... I recorded the sound (it comes from the left side which is wide open venting) but the dealer played the "nobody there could hear it" game with me... and finally sent me another new one.... which arrived with the same exact noise.
> 
> The picture quality is great... but the noise is a deal breaker for me. I also hate that it's white... who makes a projector in a color that will add to light pollution/reflection?!?! Also, it ships with a version of WEB O/S that does NOT include Apple TV, Disney or AirPlay. One reason I bought the LG is because I also own a 65" and 55" LG OLED TV which both have those things (and are sensational pictures)... and this way my wife doesn't have to learn a new interface... and I don't have to add a ROKU or other streaming accessory to see all our content... but as it is, it's a substandard version of WEB O/S, if you care about that.
> 
> I'm in process of exchanging my 3rd new LG HU85LA with a new OPTOMA Cinemax Pro, which I can hardly find any reviews on... just praying it doesn't buzz... I read the Optoma Cinemax P1 picture quality is not as good... can't find much on the Optoma Cinemax Pro... but I'll live with it to save my ears... and it's black, so there's that... but I will have to buy an additional streaming device, because Optoma's built in Netflix and Prime Video apps don't stream HDR if you can believe that...
> 
> Really if I ever meet an engineer that makes these things they are going to get an earful... it's as if they have no clue what the people buying them want.
> 
> Oh... and both the Optoma and the LG only have HMDI 2.0 which means the HDMI-ARC does not have the bandwidth to process Dolby Atmos... that I pre-built my theatre room around... so if you want the benefits of ARC... you lose the Atmos... I'm probably just going to run a digital audio cable instead of HDMI ARC to my receiver/amp... but I think that means I will have to use the receiver remote to adjust the volume... which is annoying... and more complicated to explain to the wife...


I'm with you on the white body color. Stupid. But I think they were marketing this towards people who are more worried about how the projector looks in their room, instead of the image. Most LG photos show it in a very open, bright trendy looking living space projecting onto a plain wall.

I have no idea why they don't have Disney+ and a few other incredibly popular apps available, when they are available on their flat panels. Stupid, again. But I just bought an Apple TV 4K and hooked it directly up to mine, then loop the audio back out via optical into my AVR(too old for 4K and ARC).

Coil whine. Maybe they have QC issues or I got lucky. I'm very sensitive to high-pitch sounds, but all I hear from mine is the fan, even standing next to it. And it's no worse than the rear projection set it replaced.

Remote: Get a "universal" remote like a Harmony or the like. I have all of my activities programmed in, so that all you do is hit the one button labeled for each and the remote does the rest. If I wanna watch DirecTV, I hit the Watch Sat/TV button. It turns on the projector, sets it to the proper input, turns on the AVR, sets it to the proper input and turns on the sat receiver. And etc., etc., for the other activities like playing Xbox or AppleTV, even the native apps in the projector.

The only thing that I had to really work around was having to buy an IR repeater, because my center channel sits directly in front of my projector(which helps hide it) and blocks the IR eye.


----------



## freejak13

Run&Gun said:


> I'm with you on the white body color. Stupid. But I think they were marketing this towards people who are more worried about how the projector looks in their room, instead of the image. Most LG photos show it in a very open, bright trendy looking living space projecting onto a plain wall.
> 
> I have no idea why they don't have Disney+ and a few other incredibly popular apps available, when they are available on their flat panels. Stupid, again. But I just bought an Apple TV 4K and hooked it directly up to mine, then loop the audio back out via optical into my AVR(too old for 4K and ARC).
> 
> Coil whine. Maybe they have QC issues or I got lucky. I'm very sensitive to high-pitch sounds, but all I hear from mine is the fan, even standing next to it. And it's no worse than the rear projection set it replaced.
> 
> Remote: Get a "universal" remote like a Harmony or the like. I have all of my activities programmed in, so that all you do is hit the one button labeled for each and the remote does the rest. If I wanna watch DirecTV, I hit the Watch Sat/TV button. It turns on the projector, sets it to the proper input, turns on the AVR, sets it to the proper input and turns on the sat receiver. And etc., etc., for the other activities like playing Xbox or AppleTV, even the native apps in the projector.
> 
> The only thing that I had to really work around was having to buy an IR repeater, because my center channel sits directly in front of my projector(which helps hide it) and blocks the IR eye.


I went through two of these projectors both of which had the coil whine. Perhaps there was a bad run. Not sure how this could've gotten past QA. Settled on an Optoma P1 that I've been happy overall with. Colors and contrast were noticeably better on the LG though.


----------



## Mousejockey

Run&Gun said:


> I'm with you on the white body color. Stupid. But I think they were marketing this towards people who are more worried about how the projector looks in their room, instead of the image. Most LG photos show it in a very open, bright trendy looking living space projecting onto a plain wall.
> 
> I have no idea why they don't have Disney+ and a few other incredibly popular apps available, when they are available on their flat panels. Stupid, again. But I just bought an Apple TV 4K and hooked it directly up to mine, then loop the audio back out via optical into my AVR(too old for 4K and ARC).
> 
> Coil whine. Maybe they have QC issues or I got lucky. I'm very sensitive to high-pitch sounds, but all I hear from mine is the fan, even standing next to it. And it's no worse than the rear projection set it replaced.
> 
> Remote: Get a "universal" remote like a Harmony or the like. I have all of my activities programmed in, so that all you do is hit the one button labeled for each and the remote does the rest. If I wanna watch DirecTV, I hit the Watch Sat/TV button. It turns on the projector, sets it to the proper input, turns on the AVR, sets it to the proper input and turns on the sat receiver. And etc., etc., for the other activities like playing Xbox or AppleTV, even the native apps in the projector.
> 
> The only thing that I had to really work around was having to buy an IR repeater, because my center channel sits directly in front of my projector(which helps hide it) and blocks the IR eye.


Thanks for the reply. At least I know it's possible to get a good one, and I'm glad you did. I've talked to enough folks who got the defective ones now that I have to agree LG has a QC issue.

Now if I could just get my dealer to make the effort of turning it on and listening to it for 20 seconds before they ship the next one to me, it would be great... wish me luck. I can deal with all the other flaws, but I don't want to sacrifice image quality by switching to Optoma or someone else just to get one that doesn't make this awful buzzing/whine noise... believe me when I say you would know it if you had it. =)


----------



## Mousejockey

freejak13 said:


> I went through two of these projectors both of which had the coil whine. Perhaps there was a bad run. Not sure how this could've gotten past QA. Settled on an Optoma P1 that I've been happy overall with. Colors and contrast were noticeably better on the LG though.


I appreciate that info... I hope I am not forced to switch because I really like the LG image... they are telling me the NEW Optoma Cinemax Pro is a better picture than the P1 for $500 less than the LG... It seems to be the same unit with brightness cranked to 3500 lumens... and they claim better contrast, etc... but I can't find a decent reputable review of it online yet.

I just hope they can find me a non-defective LG ... this has been a 7-8 month saga... I first ordered this thing back in November 2019... COVID kinda didn't help at all...


----------



## Nick V

This coil whine thing is scaring me. I've been going back and forth between the idea of just mounting an 85" Samsung Q90T, or going with a 100" ambient light rejecting UST screen and the HU85L for my media room. 

My media room isn't huge (around 16' x 14') so I'm thinking there's no way around it that I'm going to hear it? Audio is just as important as video to me, so I'm worried that it will ruin the experience, especially since a lot of my watching/listening these days is at fairly low listening volume after my young kids (1 year old and 4 years old) are in bed.


----------



## MarcusD777

Mousejockey said:


> I appreciate that info... I hope I am not forced to switch because I really like the LG image... they are telling me the NEW Optoma Cinemax Pro is a better picture than the P1 for $500 less than the LG... It seems to be the same unit with brightness cranked to 3500 lumens... and they claim better contrast, etc... but I can't find a decent reputable review of it online yet.
> 
> I just hope they can find me a non-defective LG ... this has been a 7-8 month saga... I first ordered this thing back in November 2019... COVID kinda didn't help at all...


I currently have the LG HU85LA and previously had the Optoma P1. I will confirm that my LG is quiet and does not have any coil whine. It was manufactured in Nov 2019 so this could be a part of it. The original LG I was shipped had a focusing issue with the lens as it looked like it was dropped, perhaps during shipping as the lens door was broken. This LG had coil whine. I will give the nod to the Optoma P1 for being a touch more quiet than my current LG but by no means is it a noticeable thing most people would pick up on. 

I like the Optoma P1 but it was certainly more finicky with different devices and have a few bugs to work out. Once dialed in could produce a nice sharp and colorful image. I think once and if the new FW update comes out it will hopefully fix most of the annoying issues. This will certainly make the value of this projector go up. As of now, although the LG is pricier (and should be under 4k) it certainly gives a more consistent experience. I haven't had any compatibility issues with my Roku Ultra, Apple 4K, Nvidia Shield Pro and gaming systems. You can throw anything at it and it will adapt. The extended color abilities on it also shine threw and give a more lifelike and 3D image. The HDR is also more consistent between various content with the auto tone mapping on. It shines even more so once you drop a Vertex2 in line to enable Dolby Vision. Really impressive.


----------



## Mousejockey

MarcusD777 said:


> I currently have the LG HU85LA and previously had the Optoma P1. I will confirm that my LG is quiet and does not have any coil whine. It was manufactured in Nov 2019 so this could be a part of it. The original LG I was shipped had a focusing issue with the lens as it looked like it was dropped, perhaps during shipping as the lens door was broken. This LG had coil whine. I will give the nod to the Optoma P1 for being a touch more quiet than my current LG but by no means is it a noticeable thing most people would pick up on.
> 
> I like the Optoma P1 but it was certainly more finicky with different devices and have a few bugs to work out. Once dialed in could produce a nice sharp and colorful image. I think once and if the new FW update comes out it will hopefully fix most of the annoying issues. This will certainly make the value of this projector go up. As of now, although the LG is pricier (and should be under 4k) it certainly gives a more consistent experience. I haven't had any compatibility issues with my Roku Ultra, Apple 4K, Nvidia Shield Pro and gaming systems. You can throw anything at it and it will adapt. The extended color abilities on it also shine threw and give a more lifelike and 3D image. The HDR is also more consistent between various content with the auto tone mapping on. It shines even more so once you drop a Vertex2 in line to enable Dolby Vision. Really impressive.


Also great information thank you.

I had read that the challenge with the Optoma was when you change a device or move it to another port it can reset all the settings... so you have to calibrate per device, instead of universally. That article also said they hoped Optoma would address it with an FW update.


----------



## Mousejockey

Nick V said:


> This coil whine thing is scaring me. I've been going back and forth between the idea of just mounting an 85" Samsung Q90T, or going with a 100" ambient light rejecting UST screen and the HU85L for my media room.
> 
> My media room isn't huge (around 16' x 14') so I'm thinking there's no way around it that I'm going to hear it? Audio is just as important as video to me, so I'm worried that it will ruin the experience, especially since a lot of my watching/listening these days is at fairly low listening volume after my young kids (1 year old and 4 years old) are in bed.


I purchased an EluneVision 120" Reference 8k UST NanoEdge fixed screen along with my LG HU85L, however, I have not yet mounted and aligned with the screen because I have not yet been able to get an LG without the noise. My viewing room is similar in size and shape to yours... and the problem is the rectangular room bounces that sound so that when I am sitting in the "perfect" audio spot.. it also happens to be where the noise is the loudest... so you are right to be afraid.

That said, there is no comparison between a 120" with 85" ... so I would just be sure you get to listen to your unit before you buy it or make sure they will accept a return if it is a bad one. It's ridiculously easy to detect the flaw... turn the unit on, and you will hear the fan... wait 10 seconds or so until the light assembly kicks in... that's when the additional buzzing will start if you have a "bad" unit. If it's a good unit, you will continue to just hear the fan noise, which is a soft, quiet humm... and nothing else.


----------



## Rpmartinez

MarcusD777 said:


> I currently have the LG HU85LA and previously had the Optoma P1. I will confirm that my LG is quiet and does not have any coil whine. It was manufactured in Nov 2019 so this could be a part of it. The original LG I was shipped had a focusing issue with the lens as it looked like it was dropped, perhaps during shipping as the lens door was broken. This LG had coil whine. I will give the nod to the Optoma P1 for being a touch more quiet than my current LG but by no means is it a noticeable thing most people would pick up on.
> 
> I like the Optoma P1 but it was certainly more finicky with different devices and have a few bugs to work out. Once dialed in could produce a nice sharp and colorful image. I think once and if the new FW update comes out it will hopefully fix most of the annoying issues. This will certainly make the value of this projector go up. As of now, although the LG is pricier (and should be under 4k) it certainly gives a more consistent experience. I haven't had any compatibility issues with my Roku Ultra, Apple 4K, Nvidia Shield Pro and gaming systems. You can throw anything at it and it will adapt. The extended color abilities on it also shine threw and give a more lifelike and 3D image. The HDR is also more consistent between various content with the auto tone mapping on. It shines even more so once you drop a Vertex2 in line to enable Dolby Vision. Really impressive.


Hey,

Which settings are you using on the Vertex 2 that you have connected to your LG?


----------



## MarcusD777

Mousejockey said:


> Also great information thank you.
> 
> I had read that the challenge with the Optoma was when you change a device or move it to another port it can reset all the settings... so you have to calibrate per device, instead of universally. That article also said they hoped Optoma would address it with an FW update.


I never had this issue but ran into problems with color tone shifts when using the dynamic black setting and when exiting our of HDR it would always go back to the Cinema SDR setting instead of going back to your previously used SDR setting. Also with HDR there was a weird glitch that would drastically increase the gamma curve of the image to be super bright when scrolling through the dynamic black settings then dim back down. It would also never properly show BT2020 (or atleast stil say it was in REC709) when in HDR. It just really felt at times like you were beta testing a product. Alot of small little issues that would blemish your experience. I have yet to run into any issues with the LG. Everything just works and it feels like a finished product.


----------



## MarcusD777

Rpmartinez said:


> Hey,
> 
> Which settings are you using on the Vertex 2 that you have connected to your LG?


I'll have to log on later tonight and see what I put down for settings. Off the top of my head I have it running in DCI P3 color space under a Sony EDID LLDV preset. My dynamic range is set to .005 - 1000 nits. I also have it setup under auto mix so it will automatically kick into this Dolby Vision setup for any movie/show that has Dolby Vision available then kick out of it for any SDR content. I believe with the original Vertex you manual have to do this everytime you want to watch a DV title. Its a set it and forget it with the Vertex2 unless you want to mess around with different settings, curves, etc... Which I plan on doing some more of. Have you been able to enable DV yet with your Vertex2 atleast? My current chain is Nvidia Shield Pro 2019 - Vertex2 - Denon 4400h receiver - LGHU85LA. I also have a Roku Ultra, Switch, One X and Ps4 Pro that is not inline with the vertex2.


----------



## MarcusD777

Mousejockey said:


> I purchased an EluneVision 120" Reference 8k UST NanoEdge fixed screen along with my LG HU85L, however, I have not yet mounted and aligned with the screen because I have not yet been able to get an LG without the noise. My viewing room is similar in size and shape to yours... and the problem is the rectangular room bounces that sound so that when I am sitting in the "perfect" audio spot.. it also happens to be where the noise is the loudest... so you are right to be afraid.
> 
> That said, there is no comparison between a 120" with 85" ... so I would just be sure you get to listen to your unit before you buy it or make sure they will accept a return if it is a bad one. It's ridiculously easy to detect the flaw... turn the unit on, and you will hear the fan... wait 10 seconds or so until the light assembly kicks in... that's when the additional buzzing will start if you have a "bad" unit. If it's a good unit, you will continue to just hear the fan noise, which is a soft, quiet humm... and nothing else.


As I mentioned previously, my unit that does not have coil whine was manufactured in Nov 2019. So it's a newer unit. If your able to check with your vendor to see if they have any of these newer manufactured units that may be your ticket to LG paradise.


----------



## Rpmartinez

MarcusD777 said:


> I'll have to log on later tonight and see what I put down for settings. Off the top of my head I have it running in DCI P3 color space under a Sony EDID LLDV preset. My dynamic range is set to .005 - 1000 nits. I also have it setup under auto mix so it will automatically kick into this Dolby Vision setup for any movie/show that has Dolby Vision available then kick out of it for any SDR content. I believe with the original Vertex you manual have to do this everytime you want to watch a DV title. Its a set it and forget it with the Vertex2 unless you want to mess around with different settings, curves, etc... Which I plan on doing some more of. Have you been able to enable DV yet with your Vertex2 atleast? My current chain is Nvidia Shield Pro 2019 - Vertex2 - Denon 4400h receiver - LGHU85LA. I also have a Roku Ultra, Switch, One X and Ps4 Pro that is not inline with the vertex2.


Still don't own the LG but hopefully soon!
I plan on buying HDFury's Arcana in order to use the projector with a Sonos Arc.
The Arcana supports LLDV content playback from a LLDV capable source.
Hopefully the Arcana has automix capability.


----------



## jambanja

How do you check the year of manufacture? Is it etched on the tag next to the serial number?




MarcusD777 said:


> Mousejockey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased an EluneVision 120" Reference 8k UST NanoEdge fixed screen along with my LG HU85L, however, I have not yet mounted and aligned with the screen because I have not yet been able to get an LG without the noise. My viewing room is similar in size and shape to yours... and the problem is the rectangular room bounces that sound so that when I am sitting in the "perfect"
> 
> audio spot.. it also happens to be where the noise is the loudest... so you are right to be afraid.
> 
> That said, there is no comparison between a 120" with 85" ... so I would just be sure you get to listen to your unit before you buy it or make sure they will accept a return if it is a bad one. It's ridiculously easy to detect the flaw... turn the unit on, and you will hear the fan... wait 10 seconds or so until the light assembly kicks in... that's when the additional buzzing will start if you have a "bad" unit. If it's a good unit, you will continue to just hear the fan noise, which is a soft, quiet humm... and nothing else.
> 
> 
> 
> As I mentioned previously, my unit that does not have coil whine was manufactured in Nov 2019. So it's a newer unit. If your able to check with your vendor to see if they have any of these newer manufactured units that may be your ticket to LG paradise.
Click to expand...


----------



## ler0y

This may seem like an odd question, but does anybody know what the frequency of the coil whine is?


----------



## bennutt

ler0y said:


> This may seem like an odd question, but does anybody know what the frequency of the coil whine is?



Hoping your tinnitus cancels it out? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ler0y

Active noise cancellation


----------



## MarcusD777

jambanja said:


> How do you check the year of manufacture? Is it etched on the tag next to the serial number?


It will be next to the serial number on the bottom of the unit.


----------



## jambanja

MarcusD777 said:


> It will be next to the serial number on the bottom of the unit.


i suspect that the Korean ebay units are old units (pre November 2019?) thats probably why they are marked down.


----------



## Run&Gun

I’m not gonna lift mine up to check, because it’s such a pain getting the projector re-aligned, but I have a feeling mine was probably manufactured prior to November 2019, because I took delivery of it in November. My dealer dealer received it from his distributor the next day from when I ordered it, which means it’s was sitting in their warehouse already, so the chances of it being manufactured and shipped to the US and moving through the supply/distribution chain here that quickly are pretty slim. I’m not 100% ruling it out, but I feel the odds are against it.


----------



## MarcusD777

Run&Gun said:


> I’m not gonna lift mine up to check, because it’s such a pain getting the projector re-aligned, but I have a feeling mine was probably manufactured prior to November 2019, because I took delivery of it in November. My dealer dealer received it from his distributor the next day from when I ordered it, which means it’s was sitting in their warehouse already, so the chances of it being manufactured and shipped to the US and moving through the supply/distribution chain here that quickly are pretty slim. I’m not 100% ruling it out, but I feel the odds are against it.


I totally don't blame you for not wanting to lift it to check haha. I had initially setup the LG before I registered it for the warranty. 2 hours later the projector was finally realligned haha. They should have really put the S/N on the back of the projector for easy access.


----------



## Cleveland Plasma

jambanja said:


> i suspect that the Korean ebay units are old units (pre November 2019?) thats probably why they are marked down.


Those units will have a valid warranty in Korea, so if it breaks you would have to ship it to Korea for service, which would be expensive.


----------



## jambanja

Yeah but its actually cheaper to gamble and send back to Korea because here in Australia the only one place selling it is for $13k which is twice the price.


----------



## Vyom Gaipal

Just joined the club. Same situation as Jambanja ( outside US/EU) and hence only option is to get the Korean version from ebay. The gamble paid off and got the unit for $4598(+45 for shipping through fedex) and well so far enjoying the projector. The unit is manufactured in June 2020 and I do not hear any coil whine noise so far (there is some but very low volume, you will hear only if everything else is switched off, my old laptops fan makes more noise than that). and I can also confirm the HDMI arc supports Atmos for Netflix (confirmed on my A/V receiver). Also I can project the screen around 150 inch diagnol with no issues (there maybe a teeny tiny soft focus on edges but its barely noticeable when you watch anything and I am not that hardcore finicky as long as its not too obvious)

Now only if there are people who have experimented with picture settings and got better results for HDR as well as SDR?


----------



## Rpmartinez

Vyom Gaipal said:


> Just joined the club. Same situation as Jambanja ( outside US/EU) and hance only option is to get the Korean ver from ebay. The gamble paid off and got the unit for $4598(+45 for shipping through fedex) and well so far enjoying the projector. The nuit is manufactured in June 2020 and I do not hear any coil whine noisse so far (there is some but very low volume, you will hear only if everything else is witched off, my old laptops fan makes more noise than that). and I can also confirm the HDMI arc supports atmos for Netflix (confirmed on my A/V receiver).
> 
> Now only if there are people who have experimented with picture settings and got better results for HDR as well as SDR?


Does the Korean version have a different power supply?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom Gaipal

Rpmartinez said:


> Does the Korean version have a different power supply?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you mean the plug? yes it has the 2 circular lead style (used in Asia) but in the box itself I saw there is a tiny adaptor for US version.


----------



## ler0y

Hi all, I have my projector now, and overall I'm pretty happy with it. There is no coil whine and the fan noise is audible, but tolerable. I'm having one main issue though, and that is audio lag. I have a large collection of movies stored on a NAS which I'm streaming to the projector through DLNA. The audio from these movies is not syncing with the video and it is very noticeable. I've tried using the A/V Synch adjustment, but it is difficult. I have the projector output the audio through SP/DIF optical to the A/V receiver, I haven't tried it with the projector internal speaker yet though. Anyways, the issue is pretty frustrating since I have a large collection of movies which I am hoping to enjoy. Incidentally, I have an LG OLED65B7P and I don't have this sync problem.


----------



## MarcusD777

Vyom Gaipal said:


> Just joined the club. Same situation as Jambanja ( outside US/EU) and hence only option is to get the Korean version from ebay. The gamble paid off and got the unit for $4598(+45 for shipping through fedex) and well so far enjoying the projector. The unit is manufactured in June 2020 and I do not hear any coil whine noise so far (there is some but very low volume, you will hear only if everything else is switched off, my old laptops fan makes more noise than that). and I can also confirm the HDMI arc supports Atmos for Netflix (confirmed on my A/V receiver). Also I can project the screen around 150 inch diagnol with no issues (there maybe a teeny tiny soft focus on edges but its barely noticeable when you watch anything and I am not that hardcore finicky as long as its not too obvious)
> 
> Now only if there are people who have experimented with picture settings and got better results for HDR as well as SDR?


Congrats!! I am using with a 135" white matte screen and get very slight blurring in like one of the corners at this size. Nothing that anyone would notice. There are a few reviews online with settings/calibrations offered in the reviews. Pretty good starting point for a bunch of the presets. I usually stick to the Cinema and Expert Room Dark profiles for evening SDR viewing. During the day I may bump it over to the Standard setting which is very bright. For HDR, I have setup profiles under Standard, Cinema Home and Cinema. I use Standard for more cartoony or Marvel esque movies as it tends to have an exaggerated color profile. CInema Home is my go to for most movies as it tends to have best overall balance and Cinema I use as a more subdued HDR movies. Usually older movies that may have been remastered with HDR or HDR movies that don't have a super expansive contrast throughout the movie.


----------



## jambanja

MarcusD777 said:


> I'll have to log on later tonight and see what I put down for settings. Off the top of my head I have it running in DCI P3 color space under a Sony EDID LLDV preset. My dynamic range is set to .005 - 1000 nits. I also have it setup under auto mix so it will automatically kick into this Dolby Vision setup for any movie/show that has Dolby Vision available then kick out of it for any SDR content. I believe with the original Vertex you manual have to do this everytime you want to watch a DV title. Its a set it and forget it with the Vertex2 unless you want to mess around with different settings, curves, etc... Which I plan on doing some more of. Have you been able to enable DV yet with your Vertex2 atleast? My current chain is Nvidia Shield Pro 2019 - Vertex2 - Denon 4400h receiver - LGHU85LA. I also have a Roku Ultra, Switch, One X and Ps4 Pro that is not inline with the vertex2.


I have tried these settings on Diva but I am only getting HDR logo when streaming from netflix. I am not getting a dolby vision logo.


----------



## Raw1201

Does anyone have a light border about 6-8in around their screens? It really shows on dark scenes I’ve been adjusting and adjusting and still can’t totally get rid of it. And I got the 12 point alignment spot on. i gotta be missing something maybe in the settings perhaps ...HELP...


----------



## jambanja

Raw1201 said:


> Does anyone have a light border about 6-8in around their screens? It really shows on dark scenes I’ve been adjusting and adjusting and still can’t totally get rid of it. And I got the 12 point alignment spot on. i gotta be missing something maybe in the settings perhaps ...HELP...


Care to show a picture?


----------



## Vyom Gaipal

Raw1201 said:


> Does anyone have a light border about 6-8in around their screens? It really shows on dark scenes I’ve been adjusting and adjusting and still can’t totally get rid of it. And I got the 12 point alignment spot on. i gotta be missing something maybe in the settings perhaps ...HELP...


That is a result of the Way how DLP chip works. There simply is no way to get rid of it. JVC installed a blocker as a work around.
Completely normal to have the border.


----------



## Shark hunter

Raw1201 said:


> Does anyone have a light border about 6-8in around their screens? It really shows on dark scenes I’ve been adjusting and adjusting and still can’t totally get rid of it. And I got the 12 point alignment spot on. i gotta be missing something maybe in the settings perhaps ...HELP...


Please post a pic if you can.

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom Gaipal

For comparison, thats how dim light border looks on mine. You’d have to notice at the bottom- the shadow from center speaker to really tell.


----------



## Raw1201

this is the light I get on sides and top. Since it’s daylight here it’s not as prominent as it is at night and room is darker. Btw LG has no answer to this issue. And again the 12 point adjustments are spot on. HELP.


----------



## Vyom Gaipal

As I mentioned before, light border is normal on DLP chips and varies in size from unit to unit. Just search dlp light border in avs or google and you’ll see.


----------



## Raw1201

Vyom Gaipal said:


> That is a result of the Way how DLP chip works. There simply is no way to get rid of it. JVC installed a blocker as a work around.
> Completely normal to have the border.


Thx..I was going nuts trying to get rid of it. Lol.


----------



## jambanja

Any thoughts on this cover?









LG HU85LA Ultra Short Projector Custom Dust Cover Nonrip Canvas + EMBROIDERY | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for LG HU85LA Ultra Short Projector Custom Dust Cover Nonrip Canvas + EMBROIDERY at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## plissken99

Sorry if this has been covered, no good way to search anymore. How does the LG pq compare to more traditional front projectors like JVC, Epson? Like JVC x570 vs the LG?


----------



## tbever

That's how mine is as well. I don't think there is a "fix" possible for this, it is just the way the thing works. I had considered trying to attach some matte black fiberboard or something similar about an inch vertical around the screen borders to block it but it would probably look stupid so I'm not going to bother. The light bleed doesn't bother me.


----------



## Knolly

Now that new projector season is upon us I find myself searching daily in hopes of an announcement of a black HU85L (or its successor).

Dare to dream...


----------



## Rpmartinez

Knolly said:


> Now that new projector season is upon us I find myself searching daily in hopes of an announcement of a black HU85L (or its successor).
> 
> Dare to dream...


Same but along with a price reduction.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jambanja

Knolly said:


> Now that new projector season is upon us I find myself searching daily in hopes of an announcement of a black HU85L (or its successor).
> 
> Dare to dream...


Samsung have just announced their 4k UST laser projector . Hopefully its affordable and in black


----------



## Knolly

jambanja said:


> Samsung have just announced their 4k UST laser projector . Hopefully its affordable and in black


All photos so far are white...

But for me what keeps me wanting the LG is the short throw and offset. I currently have a Xiaomi A300 and being able to have something closer to the screen and lower than that is a big advantage for my very specific use case.


----------



## ler0y

Anybody having problems with their YouTube and Prime WebOS apps?


----------



## Run&Gun

I received a notice last night when I brought up the "app page" to go to Netflix that some updates were available, but I didn't check and see what apps they were for. Have you updated recently? Or not?


----------



## ler0y

The updates won't install. So now I can't run those apps. WebOS hasn't changed though, which is curious since both the Prime and YouTube apps seem to have the same problem. I've installed other apps from the LG Content Store and they seem to work ok. I tried the YouTube Kids app, and that doesn't work as well. Netflix works fine though. I don't remember whether it updated or not.


----------



## ler0y

NM, they fixed both apps now.


----------



## anthonymoody

Question about the light bleed you guys have discussed and photographed: if you take a completely opaque piece of material and gradually slide it over the lens opening, can you eliminate that light bleed without eliminating any picture content?


----------



## Run&Gun

anthonymoody said:


> Question about the light bleed you guys have discussed and photographed: if you take a completely opaque piece of material and gradually slide it over the lens opening, can you eliminate that light bleed without eliminating any picture content?


Due to to the image projection geometry, it's not that simple. I've tried, to an extent. I have shielded some of the bottom with a piece of black foam core covered in black felt, but it's standing up, not laid over the opening. The sides are just such extreme angles, though, that I quickly gave up, there.

Someone could probably do it, but I think it would have to be not only angled going out(left/right), but up, as well. And it may involve curves, not just straight lines, especially if you tried to get it super close to the lens opening.


----------



## Knolly

Is is fair to say that if LG was going to update this or come out with a black model for 2021, it would have been announced by now? I don't quite know the cadence of new projector season to know if we should be expecting more announcements soon or not.


----------



## Cleveland Plasma

Knolly said:


> Is is fair to say that if LG was going to update this or come out with a black model for 2021, it would have been announced by now? I don't quite know the cadence of new projector season to know if we should be expecting more announcements soon or not.


At this point I would think it would be announced at CES virtual show......... To be released whenever.


----------



## Ste-lar7

Knolly said:


> All photos so far are white...
> 
> But for me what keeps me wanting the LG is the short throw and offset. I currently have a Xiaomi A300 and being able to have something closer to the screen and lower than that is a big advantage for my very specific use case.


 Unfortunately this is exactly a big reason why I spent the extra money for this. The other options have to be so far from the wall it requires a lot of room. Either the cabinet has to be aesthetically too deep or too far from the wall. There are many other reasons as well, but this was a big one.


----------



## bennutt

Hello owners - could anyone confirm if the LG has clean white text? I find the Samsung suffers from chromatic aberration to the point that it drives me crazy. I game quite a bit and the white text having a red drop shadow is more than what I consider acceptable for this price range.
Could anyone offer some screen shots of white text, either from menus or other shots?


----------



## bennutt

Well, this looks like the closest thing to an owners thread for this model and not much traffic on it.
I ended up buying an LG to answer my own questions and kept it. Samsung went back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcusD777

bennutt said:


> Well, this looks like the closest thing to an owners thread for this model and not much traffic on it.
> I ended up buying an LG to answer my own questions and kept it. Samsung went back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do not have any chromatic abberation on my LG. One little tip I wanted to share for gaming. Like the LG OLEDs you can put this projector into PC Mode which gives you much better color representation and low input lag in all presets for both HDR and non HDR profile presets. To do this, hold and press the input button on remote. Pulls up input menu. Click on the settings icon on top right. Choose Device Connector. Now choose the PC icon and situate this for your hdmi input for gaming system on the LG. This can be switched back to non PC Mode with all of your previous settings and profiles untouched. I've been using this with my Xbox One X. Standard Color space at 12 bit color depth and I get some impressive results in both Game and Cinema Home profiles. Make sure your go into HDR Calibration on the Xbox settings and setup your global system settings. Blacks levels should be at 0 and both of the light output and luminance settings should be set to just after you lose the last highlight detail. This is at 45 clicks to the right for me on my screen with Tone Mapping enabled.


----------



## bennutt

MarcusD777 said:


> I do not have any chromatic abberation on my LG. One little tip I wanted to share for gaming. Like the LG OLEDs you can put this projector into PC Mode which gives you much better color representation and low input lag in all presets for both HDR and non HDR profile presets. To do this, hold and press the input button on remote. Pulls up input menu. Click on the settings icon on top right. Choose Device Connector. Now choose the PC icon and situate this for your hdmi input for gaming system on the LG. This can be switched back to non PC Mode with all of your previous settings and profiles untouched. I've been using this with my Xbox One X. Standard Color space at 12 bit color depth and I get some impressive results in both Game and Cinema Home profiles. Make sure your go into HDR Calibration on the Xbox settings and setup your global system settings. Blacks levels should be at 0 and both of the light output and luminance settings should be set to just after you lose the last highlight detail. This is at 45 clicks to the right for me on my screen with Tone Mapping enabled.


THANK YOU for this. I was reading calibration articles that referred to "Expert Dark" modes, etc and I wasn't seeing them - figured a firmware update since release changed options or names.
After following your advice, I see all of the modes. Awesome sauce. And yes, the series X looks great on it.


----------



## MarcusD777

bennutt said:


> THANK YOU for this. I was reading calibration articles that referred to "Expert Dark" modes, etc and I wasn't seeing them - figured a firmware update since release changed options or names.
> After following your advice, I see all of the modes. Awesome sauce. And yes, the series X looks great on it.


Glad I was of help! One thing to add is that i keep the YCC 422 setting unchecked on my console so this should push 444 color bandwidth to projector when not in HDR. I still only have an Xbox One X. Hope to be able to find a Series X or PS5 soon the LG shines with 4K 60fps games. It can even do 1080p 120Hz. Bummer it doesnt have the new hdmi specs to do 4K 120Hz.


----------



## Run&Gun

bennutt said:


> Well, this looks like the closest thing to an owners thread for this model and not much traffic on it.
> I ended up buying an LG to answer my own questions and kept it. Samsung went back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I started an owners thread like 12 months ago, but the LG hasn't seemed like it's as popular as other UST's. I think some were turned off by the price and there are/were some on AVS that more or less have/had an anti-UST agenda.

Official LG HU85 Owners Thread


----------



## Tshark

MarcusD777 said:


> I do not have any chromatic abberation on my LG. One little tip I wanted to share for gaming. Like the LG OLEDs you can put this projector into PC Mode which gives you much better color representation and low input lag in all presets for both HDR and non HDR profile presets. To do this, hold and press the input button on remote. Pulls up input menu. Click on the settings icon on top right. Choose Device Connector. Now choose the PC icon and situate this for your hdmi input for gaming system on the LG. This can be switched back to non PC Mode with all of your previous settings and profiles untouched. I've been using this with my Xbox One X. Standard Color space at 12 bit color depth and I get some impressive results in both Game and Cinema Home profiles. Make sure your go into HDR Calibration on the Xbox settings and setup your global system settings. Blacks levels should be at 0 and both of the light output and luminance settings should be set to just after you lose the last highlight detail. This is at 45 clicks to the right for me on my screen with Tone Mapping enabled.


So do you use the PC Mode for viewing other content such as streaming and DVD's?


----------



## bennutt

MarcusD777 said:


> I do not have any chromatic abberation on my LG. One little tip I wanted to share for gaming. Like the LG OLEDs you can put this projector into PC Mode which gives you much better color representation and low input lag in all presets for both HDR and non HDR profile presets. To do this, hold and press the input button on remote. Pulls up input menu. Click on the settings icon on top right. Choose Device Connector. Now choose the PC icon and situate this for your hdmi input for gaming system on the LG. This can be switched back to non PC Mode with all of your previous settings and profiles untouched. I've been using this with my Xbox One X. Standard Color space at 12 bit color depth and I get some impressive results in both Game and Cinema Home profiles. Make sure your go into HDR Calibration on the Xbox settings and setup your global system settings. Blacks levels should be at 0 and both of the light output and luminance settings should be set to just after you lose the last highlight detail. This is at 45 clicks to the right for me on my screen with Tone Mapping enabled.


One more question- you talked about switching out of PC mode, I haven’t figured that one out yet with a single HDMI input. Doesn’t seem to be a way to “remove” a device connection. Are you using two HDMI inputs and moving it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcusD777

Tshark said:


> So do you use the PC Mode for viewing other content such as streaming and DVD's?


No, I only use PC mode for gaming and will switch back to non PC mode if I stream anything. You can keep it in PC mode however you won’t be able to use real cinema option for 24 FPS movies or any of the expanded picture and motion options.


----------



## MarcusD777

bennutt said:


> One more question- you talked about switching out of PC mode, I haven’t figured that one out yet with a single HDMI input. Doesn’t seem to be a way to “remove” a device connection. Are you using two HDMI inputs and moving it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can just go back into the device connector menu and change the hdmi input from PC to another icon such as gaming console, other box, etc and it will switch back to your standard viewing profile with all available options and previous settings.


----------



## bennutt

An XBox HDR observation...
Dynamic Tone mapping is essential to have “on” for HDR content, either game or movie.
With movies it looks stunning, when you turn it off, it blows out the white contrast levels.

For games... if you go in and out of dark environments to bright environments ... it struggles to keep up, leaving you with “dusk” or greyish tones while it try’s to decide what the levels should be.

I might just start keeping HDR off for games to maintain consistent levels.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bennutt

Has anyone tried pushing Dolby Vision content to this using an HD Fury Vertex (or similar device)?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcusD777

bennutt said:


> An XBox HDR observation...
> Dynamic Tone mapping is essential to have “on” for HDR content, either game or movie.
> With movies it looks stunning, when you turn it off, it blows out the white contrast levels.
> 
> For games... if you go in and out of dark environments to bright environments ... it struggles to keep up, leaving you with “dusk” or greyish tones while it try’s to decide what the levels should be.
> 
> I might just start keeping HDR off for games to maintain consistent levels.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had


bennutt said:


> An XBox HDR observation...
> Dynamic Tone mapping is essential to have “on” for HDR content, either game or movie.
> With movies it looks stunning, when you turn it off, it blows out the white contrast levels.
> 
> For games... if you go in and out of dark environments to bright environments ... it struggles to keep up, leaving you with “dusk” or greyish tones while it try’s to decide what the levels should be.
> 
> I might just start keeping HDR off for games to maintain consistent levels.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In my case with the LG I keep on HDR for gaming with the Xbox. I turned it off when I had an Optoma P1. The trick is setting your global hdr levels correctly in the settings tab then you should just have some smaller tweaks necessary in each game but this makes it much more consistent. As I mentioned before, using PC mode and usually the cinema home preset gives you best overall HDR performance. Leave auto tone mapping on when doing the global hdr settings. Make sure your black level is all the way down (all the way to left) when doing global HDR calibration so it’s actually black. You can adjust this black level floor up if you need to within an individual game. It looks killer for me on games such as Rocket League, COD, Doom Eternal, Fallen Order, Forza 4 etc...


----------



## MarcusD777

bennutt said:


> Has anyone tried pushing Dolby Vision content to this using an HD Fury Vertex (or similar device)?
> 
> 
> 
> I have an HD Fury Vertex2 and have pushed DV to it through a Nvidia Shield Pro and Apple 4K. Once you get your settings correct on the vertex it looks great. There is a lot to tweak with so I’m still messing around with it. Let me know if you have any Qs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bennutt

Before I build a hush box style cabinet for this thing, could anyone measure to see if this level of noise is normal? I placed the iPhone on the top of the projector. This is the measurement.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sparkcard

bennutt said:


> Before I build a hush box style cabinet for this thing, could anyone measure to see if this level of noise is normal? I placed the iPhone on the top of the projector. This is the measurement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is what I just measured with the iPhone centered on top:









If I position it on top left above the fan, I get about 44.


----------



## bennutt

sparkcard said:


> This is what I just measured with the iPhone centered on top:
> View attachment 3075304
> 
> 
> If I position it on top left above the fan, I get about 44.


Thank you, at least now I know it’s considered normal.
Now to design a cabinet to silence it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DunMunro

Another review:

LG HU85LS 4K UST SMART BUSINESS PROJECTOR REVIEW – Projector Reviews (rebadged HU85LA)


----------



## vinashak

chhanthony said:


> Hi qoopy,
> 
> SDR Expert Dark Room mode (Energy Saving: Minimum) after calibration projected on 120" 1.0 gain white screen
> 
> Peak brightness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> around Black level 0.0448
> 
> 
> HDR Cinema mode (Energy Saving: Minimum) after calibration projected on 120" 1.0 gain white screen
> 
> Peak brightness
> 80 nits
> 
> black level around 0.0448


Entirely a noob question! Is the 0.0448 black level an absolute measurement?
Do you have the number for a JVC NX5 projector as well?
I am trying to see how big is the difference between NX5 & LG HU85LA in black levels.
I have a completely darkened room and have the option to get the LG UST for $2.5k and the NX5 for $3.6k (both lightly used but under warranty)


----------



## Mike Garrett

vinashak said:


> Entirely a noob question! Is the 0.0448 black level an absolute measurement?
> Do you have the number for a JVC NX5 projector as well?
> I am trying to see how big is the difference between NX5 & LG HU85LA in black levels.
> I have a completely darkened room and have the option to get the LG UST for $2.5k and the NX5 for $3.6k (both lightly used but under warranty)


If the NX5 is a dealer demo it would have warranty. If the NX5 is from an individual, the warranty is not transferable.


----------



## chhanthony

vinashak said:


> Entirely a noob question! Is the 0.0448 black level an absolute measurement?
> Do you have the number for a JVC NX5 projector as well?
> I am trying to see how big is the difference between NX5 & LG HU85LA in black levels.
> I have a completely darkened room and have the option to get the LG UST for $2.5k and the NX5 for $3.6k (both lightly used but under warranty)


 LG HU85LA never can compare with JVC N5 on black level.


----------



## bennutt

This manages to be one the quietest threads on the forum. Anyone still tweak stuff with this or just happy with it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarrokMTG

I am happy with it outside of black levels. Mainly black bar black levels. Watching the beginning of dark night is epic, and super satisfied with the picture quality. Just them darn black levels! (Which is most projectors, I know)


----------



## bennutt

Is dynamic tone mapping slow for you?

If I turn on the Apple TV, many of the white icons will appear grayish… but if I let it sit there for 30 seconds, it will gradually get to the dynamic bright screen.

Do you guys see that? Cinema home setting for me, but anything with DTM engaged is the same.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarrokMTG

Apple 4k is fine for me. The highlight images at the top do affect the bottom colors. As they rotate my icons coloring changes some


----------



## vinashak

bennutt said:


> This manages to be one the quietest threads on the forum. Anyone still tweak stuff with this or just happy with it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am happy with my HU85LA. I saw an NX5 in person but strangely the difference was not day & night to my amateur eyes. Yes, there's a difference, but wasn't worth going the trouble of having a 40lb rock installed right above the 2nd row seating because of my small HT room :|

I will need to upgrade my house first before I can upgrade to an NX5 for those famous black-levels....or maybe LG keeps pushing the OLED TV size to 100's


----------

